# [LPF] Uncertain Whereabouts



## Qik (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome!

 'Uncertain Whereabouts' is a short-ish adventure for four first level  PCs.  In addition to your standard combat encounters, there will also be  several skill challenges, which hopefully will make for some good  RP-ing.   As I mentioned in the Dunn Wright Inn thread, this will be my  first time GM-ing, so if you see me doing something stupid, or  forgetting something, or whathaveyou, please do inform me.  

 Judge: Perrinmiller
DM: Qik

PCs:
 Songdragon: Saranna Surefoot, Female Halfling 1st Level Rogue (Investigator)
 Satin Knights: Arianna, Female Merfolk 1st Level Summoner (Synthesist)
 sunshadow21: Thuvian Darklight, Male Tiefling 1st Level Wizard (Shadow Illusionist)
 HolyMan: Ioseph Vors, Male Human 1st Level Cleric

 [sblock=XP]Encounter 1: 400 XP (100 each)
Encounter 2: 600 XP (150 each)
Encounter 3: 600 XP (150 each)
Encounter 4: 600 XP (150 each)
Encounter 5: 670 XP (167.5 each)
Encounter 6:[/sblock][sblock=GP/Treasure]Encounter 1: 200 gp in the form of 4 Masterwork books (Knowledges (Arcana/Local/Nature/Religion)) worth 50 gp each. (50 gp each)
Encounter 2: Darts, daggers, and coins totaling 105 gp.  (26.25 gp each)
Encounter 3: 4 Scrolls of Longstrider CL 4 (worth 400 gp) and 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds CL 1 (worth 200 gp).  (150 gp each)
Encounter 4: 2 unidentified magical scrolls worth 300 gp and bows, arrows, slings, daggers, and coins worth 120 gp.  (105 gp each)
Encounter 5: Misc. equipment and gold worth 470 in total. (117.5 gp each)
Encounter 6:[/sblock][sblock=Rules]*Rolling: You may use the Enworld roller or Invisible Castle.

*Posting Rate: Under normal circumstances, I should be able to post at least once/day, likely more.  I'd prefer players to achieve something near that rate (i.e. a minimum of once every other day).  Absences of more than two days will mean the game continues, with the character in question being NPC'd by me as necessary (such as during combat).

*Initiative: As long as nobody objects, I would like to roll initiative; I think doing so would help to speed things up come combat.  I will be using group initiative, which means PCs can post in any order once their turn is up.  The only exceptions to this are in the surprise round and first round, where individuals from the side with the lower initiative whose personal initiative exceeds that of all the individuals on the winning side may act first (hopefully that makes sense).

*Stat Blocks: Would be nice during combat.

Think that covers it; I'll let you know if I think of anything else.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 18, 2011)

As Ioseph enters the dimly lit room, the gnome points him over to the remaining empty chair, then scurries around the table to return to his own.  Gathering the lone card on the table back into his deck, he begins to shuffle absent-mindedly, eying the group as he does so.  "Well now...we're all here.  A bit later than I had envisioned, but one can never be too sure about such things."  Looking over in Ioseph's direction, he continues, "Just before your arrival, Man of Light, I was explaining to the others that the reason I had been anticipating you four was that I am in need of assistance in reclaiming an item that is most precious to me..." 

Sighing slightly, the gnome suddenly adopts a much more solemn demeanor as he elaborates, in what seems to be an unusually straightforward manner for him.  "As I said to the merwoman, I am a viewer of time: I peek down its corridors and dig through its many nooks and crannies.  I mostly do so for my own amusement: to see what the future holds is to delight in both the engagement of one's skill and the fulfillment of one's curiosity.  Of course, I have on occasion used this ability to support myself materially; I have always done so with a clear conscious, since I have found that what we know of our futures actually matters very little in the grand scheme of things: a fool is a fool given a penny or given a pound.  There are, however, ways in which a fool can be given more than they deserve, and this I always avoid.  Not all of my kind, the time-viewers, adopt the same philosophy, however."

"Much of one's ability to observe along time's corridors is innate; there are, however, items which can amplify this ability."  He gestures to the deck of cards holds in his hand.  "I have always turned to images, myself, and through the years, have amassed a great and powerful collection of them, through which I navigate through time's lonely halls."  Pausing for a moment, as if to gather his thoughts, he soon continues.  "A selection of these images, a powerful selection, has been stolen from me.  I have been unable to ascertain who is responsible, and what their motives are.  I believe my inability to do so stems from several factors...."  The gnome trails off, then abruptly shifts back to his original, much more oblique and eccentric demeanor with a shake of his head.  "For now, that is enough; once you've proven your trustworthiness, we can speak of this again.  But first, perhaps you all should properly introduce yourselves?"  He smiles.  "I know you all beyond an introduction, myself, but it would be for the benefit of each other."









*OOC:*


Figured a little round of introductions was a good place to start.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 18, 2011)

*Saranna Surefoot 1st-level Rogue*

Saranna watches the others and wonders to herself, _"My is this not an odd array of beings or what."_ she shrugs and bows to those assembled, "I am honored to meet all of you, I am Saranna Surefoot. I am skilled in the art of investigation, which seems appropriate with the needs of our... benefactor" She nods towards the strange gnome.

She then stands up on her chair and reaches for some of the cheeses, roast beast and some of the fresh bread to make a small meal.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 8 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* light shield [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 18, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"For the gentlemen, I am Arianna.  Looking over our gathering here, it looks like I shall be the muscle and protector of our group." 

She pauses to see if anyone giggles. 

"I live two different lifestyles, one for pleasure and one for battle.  Just like my patron Tanager, I can be calm and peaceful or quite stormy.  Once I am dressed for battle, my skills will become apparent.  I have a few mystic talents, but they serve mostly for my defense.  I prefer to fight hand to hand.  If my armor fails me, I will be resorting to throwing holy creatures from the outer reaches at our foes until I can heal my wounds."

Tired of adjusting and leaning forward, she speaks a few words in aquan, wiggles her fingers, and a slice of peach floats to her.[sblock=ooc]Qik: Can I get you to use a different conversation color?  The purple on black is hard to read for my old eyes. Both reds are difficult too. Thanks.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Mermaid ~ Perception 2, Sense Motive 2, Low Light Vision
HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: none

.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 
Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used

Beast ~ Perception 10, Sense Motive 2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Long Spear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: Claw/Claw[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 19, 2011)

Saranna looks at Arianna who seemed to have issues walking into the room and she was going to be the muscle for the small group... and thinks to herself,_"There must be more to this one than one sees."_ She makes no outward expression of her concerns or interest. She takes a bite of her simple roast beast and cheese sandwich.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

*Ioseph Vors, human cleric 1*

Ioseph casts about looking unsure. He watches and listens in silence but something seems odd about this to him. When called 'Man of Light' he nods and says humbly, "I serve the Lord of Light, Helerion."

Ioseph takes off his pack and the hammer from it's baldric. He sits them down before quietly sitting down next to them as Saranna and Arianna speak up introductions. "I am Ioseph Vors. Servant of Helerion on a humble pilgrimage to help those in need of assistance, protection, or any other aid I am capable of granting. I have no reason to doubt what you have said.... um Master Gnome, but I wonder. Why have called a group of such odd individuals together? I mean why do you need so many to find your lost item for you?"

Ioseph sits with his hands in his lap. His wooden holy symbol carved in the image of the sun sits on his chest tied around his neck by a frayed piece of rope.

OCC: This will be Ioseph's first time working in a group. And his charisma is low wish to play it up.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 5/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Virtue
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield[/sblock]
______________________________________


----------



## Qik (Aug 19, 2011)

The gnome smiles widely at the holy man's question.  "Ahh, there are many answers to that question, many answers indeed..." he says, rubbing his chin thoughtfully.  After a brief pause, he lays his hands out on the table, palms up, in a gesture of resignation, and continues.  "As I mentioned, I have struggled to divine the identity of those responsible for the theft of my magical tools.  This correspondence is not an accident: my ability to divine is in part dependent on the tools which I make use of.  If I am to have any hope of ascertaining the location of these items, I will need some help."  He looks slowly around the room.  "This is why I queried Fate to identify and locate individuals capable of assisting me in my task.  It was this inquiry which led me to this tavern, to you four.  If you do indeed possess the knowledge and skills that I believe you do, I will be able to harness and amplify those abilities to help me discern the location of my divinatory tools.  Furthermore, I believe that your eclectic abilities will be necessary in obtaining my belongings."  With this last statement, the gnome's gaze lingers especially on Saranna Surefoot.  "Of course, you shall be handsomely rewarded for your assistance."

"But first...I must be shown that you truly do possess the abilities that I seek.  So, my friends....give me a glimpse of your wondrous capabilities."  With this last statement, the gnome leans back in his chair and eyes the group expectantly.









*OOC:*


Right...Skill Challenge No.1.

You are to demonstrate your abilities to the gnome, either as individuals or as a group.  The ways in which this can be done are pretty open ended, so I'll just list some ideas here; if you want to try something else out, feel free.  Creativity and especially good RPing will net your bonuses to your rolls.

- You could try to impress the gnome with your knowledge by rolling one of those skills.  These checks should be performed individually (i.e. no Aid Another).

- You could simply tell the gnome your story, which would merit a diplomacy, bluff, or even intimidation check, depending on your approach.  These sorts of checks could be supplemented by Sense Motive or Perception rolls, which would provide cumulative Aid Another bonuses if successful.  You could execute these sorts of actions as a group.

- You could also execute a physical action if desired; let me know if you want to take this route, and we'll suss it out.

On the whole, we're looking at 4 to 6 proper checks, plus additional ones if attempting to aid another (which I'd encourage, as every bit helps).  Make sense?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thuvian watches quietly, pondering the words of the others in the room."I am Thuvian Darklight, free lance mage. I manipulate reality in ways to make it hard for the weak minded to determine fact from fiction. I also dabble in historical research." At the request for a demonstration, he closes his eyes, and shortly there after, a glow appears around his body and to those watching it appears that he just cast mage armor, but in reality he had cast silent image (DC 16 to disbelieve).

[sblock=actions]bluffing casting silent image to appear to cast mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 19, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"Men, always wanting things up front."  She sighs, "Very well."  She stands and pulling a thong of leather from her belongings behind her chair, quickly braids and ties back her hair.  Pushing the chair aside to give her more room, she starts singing softly in aquan while balancing on her tail.

Picking up her cloak from the back of the chair, she dangles it between her audience and herself, dancing with it as a veil.  With a sharp word, a quick blast of rain soaks the mermaid, making her silk shirt nearly disappear.  The cloak only gives glimpses of her raw beauty as it dances before her.

The song and swaying gets more intense, as the teasing and swaying of the cloak speeds up.  Brief glimpses of her deep blue scales show them bubbling and multiplying as they climb up her body, moving on their own.

Raising the cloak to hide completely behind it, the song grows even more intense.  With a shriek, the cloak drops as a blue demon takes one thundering step forward and slams a claw down, piercing the table around the lone card upon it, while not touching it.  Bulging muscles glisten and ripple, runners legs now support the "frail girl", and a massive tail swishes behind her.  

Leaning into the gnomes face, "How many creatures must I shred before you have your bauble!"








[sblock=actions]stand, braid hair, cast Drench, distract men with boobs, ritual song and dance to summon eidolon, strike small area of inanimate object AC 10+1-5-2=4, intimidate
Ugh!  The dice roller hate me apparently![/sblock]"Ow!  I broke a nail!" [sblock=comment reply]







			
				jkason said:
			
		

> _Now, is 'distract men with boobs' a free action, or a swift one? hehe. _



    I would say it is a passive free action.  
But, as a move action, she would get a +2 masterwork tool bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 19, 2011)

(( Will save 1d20+3=5))

The halfling watches the teifling complete is magic and takes another bite out of her sandwich. She is about to take a drink of her ale when Arianna changes form into some beastly monster. She is taken aback and her hands moves to her rapier, "By Shocaun what are you?!"

She eyes beast before them but settles some at the comment of a broken nail and seeing not big reactions from the others., "An interesting bunch of people you have found. I know not what skill I might show you here within this room. As I have mentioned I am an investigator, beyond my obligations." She seems guarded on what those obligations might be. "I tend to gather knowledge of what is happening in a locale or perhaps what certain peoples might be up too. I had considered asking others, " and she motions about the table to those assembled by the gnome, "If they might want to help, but I am not sure how skilled they might be."

"There is a few places within Venza that I am aware (know: local roll 14) that might have the right, how shall we say... character about it that might be ripe of the right rumors or perhaps tidbit of information." the hafling says.

She stands and asks, "If I might have a short amount of time, and perhaps some help (diplomacy 12)," She looks to the gnome and the others, "We might discover something of  note to show that we might be up to Mr. Gnome's standards."

She then looks about at the others, including the gnome, to see if there anything that might be gleaned from them before they answer... (Perception 9)

"I am off to see what I can find then... if anyone wishes to join, they are more then welcome. I shall return, shortly." she bows and then departs...

The gnome with anyone that might follow heads from some of those spots she has learned might be good for gathering some information. She then moves about in a confident manner (bluff 19) when she really is not at this point... She looks for the right people... (perception 22) and starts talking to them about Venza and what might be of interest (diplomacy: gather information 22 &23).

The gnome will return in an hour with what she has learned...

(( Knowledge (local) 1d20+6=14; Diplomacy1d20+7=12; Perception 1d20+8=9 Egads, it's just getting worse... ; Bluff 1d20+7=19; Perception 1d20+8=22; Diplomacy (gather information with Follow Up ability) 1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=22; Gather Information time 1d4=1 hour. Perhaps it might have worked out in the end ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 8 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* light shield [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 19, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"If I wandered about town looking like this with you, no one would let us near enough to ask any questions.  Good luck dear." as she goes back to sampling fruits.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thuvian continues to hold concentration as he sits back down and observes the reactions of the others in the room.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

Ioseph is taken aback by all this and again wonders why Helerion has led him to this strange place full of strange people.

"I left the temple near Thunderfalls almost a year ago now and have been wondering about the Landadel Baronies helping good people where ever I can. I have been guided this last year by signs and portents sent to me by the Bright One, his will guiding me to bring aid in his name." 

Ioseph takes a deep breath as if remembering some of the hardships he has endured. "I have helped in the planting of harvest, building bridges and new homes, and in tending the sick. Once I fought off a small band of goblins causing mischief near a wayside shrine."

"Just recently I followed the signs to here the fabled City of Glass, though I know not why I am needed here. There are so many here to help and with such abilities I have never seen." the priest says with a nod to Arianna.

"I am a pious man, Master Gnome. I would not be here if the Lord of Light did not have a reason." he prays softly under his breath, then continues. "But I am not sure what that reason is. Always I have been sure, the need for my help was always clear to me. You ask for some show of my skills. I am sorry I have no grand skills or abilities like the people here have shown. I am a simple man trying to live up to the tenth's that are beyond me. I would take my leave but you have said that you waited for me to come, and." Ioseph takes on a sheepish look as he stares at the hands in his lap. "And I am at the end of my means and soon will have no money to support myself, and continue the works Helerion wishes of me. I have failed."

Ioseph sits quietly after his long speech only quietly murmuring a prayer now and then for guidance. 

OCC: Skills aren't as big fore-tay of Ioseph. Going to roll Diplomacy with guidance bonus. Note that he only gets the +1 LOL.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

Ioseph believes Thuvain to be a powerful sorcerer.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 19, 2011)

"I may not be a may of god myself, but I have found myself in your dire straits for most of my life, good sir. I've found that if don't let it bring you down, it makes you a stronger person." While not usually one to give advice, Thuvian has seen too many people fall down and not get up from the burden of poverty to like to see it happen when it just took some perseverance and patience to deal with, having no tolerance for laziness or self pity.


----------



## Qik (Aug 19, 2011)

The gnome watches and observes the group as they each in turn demonstrate their abilities to him.  He is impressed by Thuvian's magical ingenuity.  Although he is more amused than intimidated by Arianna's display (perhaps his foresight has taken the sting out of her battle form for him), he is nevertheless impressed by her performance, and not entirely for unwholesome reasons: she is a being who clearly knows how to handle and present herself, and as such, he takes her display to be indicative of far more menacing capabilities.  He takes delight in his hour out on the town with Saranna, who proves to be both knowledgeable and coercive; at one point, when passing through one of the more "character-laden" areas of Venza, he remarks that it is for these sights and opportunities that one comes to the city.  Finally, at the end of Ioseph's tale, he folds his hands solemnly.  "My good man, your only failure is that you under-value your own abilities.  As a practitioner of the art of peering through time and space, I have often seen how words, information, and honesty can be just as effective as that giant's club you wield." Sitting back in his chair, the gnome smiles.  "In any event, it is not your time to leave yet.  You and the others have proven yourselves to be everything I had endeavored to find in assistance.  If you four will accept, then I would willingly ask for your aid in my task."

With that statement, the gnome leans over the side of his chair and begins to rummage around in his back pack.  As he does so, he speaks.  "As a show of my...good will...I have decided to offer you...a few tomes...which may...be of assistance...during our attempt...to divine...the location of my...aforementioned items.  Aha!"  With a cry of victory, he pulls four large volumes from his pack and drops them with an ample *thump* onto the table.  "I have already read them from start to end, so I no longer have use for them; you may find them useful, however.  Perhaps they will spark something in tandem with the knowledge you already possess, and lead us both to new insight."  The four volumes are titled _The Life of the Pious: Meditations on the Religious Path_, _A Practitioner's Guide to the Arcane_, _Venza: Legacy and Infamy_, and _Creatures of the Wild_.

The gnome goes on to outline his plan: if you're willing, you will all stay the evening at the inn (at his expense) and then set out for his home in the morning.  He lives in a somewhat isolated area a few hours outside of the city, on the outskirts of a small village.  Once you arrive at his place, you will begin the divination ritual.









*OOC:*


Good job, All.  That's 400 XP, plus four masterwork books worth 50 gp each; each of the books provides a +2 circumstance bonus to Know (Religion), Know (Arcana), Know (Local), and Know (Nature), respectively.  You'll be able to use them during the divination skill challenge, and keep them or sell them as you wish after our little adventure.

Right; think that covers it for now.  You all will just need to suss out a marching order for me for when we leave town "tomorrow".


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 20, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"Tomes?"
"Oh, books!  So that's what those look like.  I am used to paper simply being fish food after just a couple of minutes."  She starts to reach forward, and deduces that her claw may not be appropriate for such delicate things.  Pulling her seat back up to the table, and a little closer to the wizard, she sits down and snaps her fingers.  The scales recede as she returns to her original form. Tentatively reaching forward again, she pulls back quickly when she realizes her hands are still damp.  

Turning to the tiefling, "Would you read one to me?" as she bats her eyes at him.

[sblock=ooc]She will forgo her share of this treasure for something else later.  In fact, I would say that she is illiterate because their are few writings that would survive below the waterline.

Marching order: Up front if we are the frontal assault type.  She invested in perception, because she expected to be in the lead.  If the little one wants to try the sneaky method, middle of the group is fine for Arianna.  But, the clerics armor is going to clank a lot anyways, making sneaky mostly moot.

She believed the wizard's illusion. 
Oh my!  Did I break his concentration? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

"Thank you, both. I will meditate on what you have said." Ioseph says to Thuvain and the gnome. "I welcome this chance to once more serve those in need in Helerion's gracious name."

When the book are pasted out Ioseph takes the copy of _The Life of the Pious: Meditations on the Religious Path _and murmurs a thank you to the gnome.

[sblock=OOC] Nice finally one good skill.  

Marching order. I wanted Ioseph - you all may call him Vors for short and it's easier to remember - to be a high AC/HP warrior to tie up combatants. He will cast shield and have an AC of 22 so should have staying power he will need it because his attack sucks (but once he hits its a big BOOM). 

If we go in a line how about Arianna, Thuvain, 10 feet space, Saranna, Ioseph. That keeps the back and front protected. I don't think sneaking is in the cards just yet. And that line up works for walking in twos as well.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2011)

Taking his book, Thuvian's illusion lingers briefly (1 round) as he examines the title page before he is queried by the merwoman. Mostly fixated on the books, he doesn't seem to notice her flirtations. "I suppose I can assist you with that endeavor later this evening in exchange for an explanation of your transformation. Perhaps Nora will be generous and introduce herself; your scales might appeal to her sense of fashion better than that of most people's." He doesn't seem any less likely to be interested in Arianna's attractions, simply not particularly quick to pay attention to them, and less likely to trust them when he does notice, and thus not likely to show any interest he may have. Even after just this short interview with him, it's pretty clear that he tends to have an innate tunnel vision that blocks out most of everything beyond his own concerns.

[sblock=OOC]Great interaction so far, keep it up, and eventually you might actually get him to admit interest in something other than his own survival or the arcane arts. Arianna at least has a better chance than the priest does with his religious talk.

HM's marching order sounds good to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 20, 2011)

"Thank you, Mr. Gnome. Sorry but you have left little else to call you," she says with a her hands open  and outwards meaning she means no harm by the name, "You are quite generous." she bows.

She will scoop up the tome on Venza and any others that are not claimed by the others. The halfling woman then has a runner sent to to the Iradys delegation informing them of her extended absence.

Come the morning the halfling woman is up early and is at a table in the main barrom perusing the book she was given and eating. When the others arrive she will back her book away and join them for the trek out of town.

(( Order above is fine by me... ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 8 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* light crossbow (+4, 1d6 dmg) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

OCC: Let us now when you are set to advance the thread we will need to exit the Dunn Wright through that thread as well.


----------



## Qik (Aug 20, 2011)

The gnome is pleased at everyone's willingness to aid him in his task, and shortly thereafter bids the quartet good eve.

*  *  *

Saranna is pleasantly surprised to find that the gnome has left instructions for her meal (and that of the others) to be put on his tab.  Not too long after she begins to eat, Arianna joins her, with Ioseph and Thuvian joining the others once they've completed their morning rituals.  No sooner has the last of the four finished their meal than the gnome emerges from upstairs, ready to set out.

The group begins their trek, Arianna and Thuvain up front, Ioseph and Saranna following a short ways behind, with the gnome walking in the center of the group, clearly enjoying having what amounts to an entourage, if only for a little while.  His directions lead the group into ever-increasingly forested terrain.  After a certain time, the gnome smiles and remarks, "A visit to the city is always nice, but it is good to be in the forest again.  It's the forest where my magic comes from."  As he speaks, his dancing eyes gleam.

After a time, the party arrives at the mouth of a small cave.  The gnome gestures.  "It is only a short way through the cave; my home lies on the other side.  I keep the interior lit well enough, so we needn't worry about such things.  Shall we proceed?"

[sblock=OOC]I'll put a post up in the DWI thread; you can of course add one of your own if you'd like.

Just a few book-keeping things: 

- sunshadow and HM, do you want to keep the spells prepared that you have listed on the wiki?  

- SK, I assume Arianna is in her merged form (would slow down travel a lot, otherwise); let me know if I'm mistaken.  

I'd appreciate a perception roll from each of you with your next post.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 20, 2011)

"From the forest you say? Is your art, of a arcane nature? Or perhaps that similar to druids?" Saranna asks of the gnome.

As they near the cave the halfling takes up her crossbow to be sure it is loaded. She looks about attempting to being watchful.

(( Perception 1d20+8=10))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 8 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* light crossbow (+4, 1d6 dmg) [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 21, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

Walking through town, Arianna keeps her cloak buttoned, and hood pulled up so as the minimize the chances of her being called a demon by an angry mob. This is not the the time to slowly meander in town.  Once out of town and in the forest, she pulls back the hood and sweeps the cloak back over her shoulders, enjoying the sunshine and breeze. Her long spear serves double duty as a walking stick.

"What's that?" as she points to a furry little creature with a bushy tail, climbing a tree.  The gnome informs her that is just a squirrel.  "Well, there are many of them watching us as we pass."

[sblock=ooc]Fused? Yes. Cloaked in town, and almost always in fused form. It is still fairly new to her, and very liberating.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]AriannaMermaid ~ Perception 2, Sense Motive 2, Low Light Vision
HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: none

Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception 10, Sense Motive 2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Long Spear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: Long Spear [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 21, 2011)

The gnome ponders Saranna's comments.  "Hmm...I am certainly no druid - I bath too much for that - but yes, there is something about the forest that contributes to my practice.  For the same reason that you can cross over into the land of the fey at dusk if you know where to look...there is just something about certain times and places that make them particularly apt to practice the arcane."

At Arianna's comments, he chuckles.  "Have no fear, my dear merwoman; the squirrels are only curious, nothing more.  It's a good thing too, as they outnumber greatly," he adds, continuing his laughter.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 21, 2011)

After an examination of the book given to him, Thuvian settles in for a good night's sleep, and is amongst the last ready to go in the morning, having to give Nora a small snack before departing as he meditated. He travels quietly, taking stock of both his employer and his fellow adventurers. At the mention of squirrels, a small head pokes out of the head of his backpack, which starts to observe the wildlife as the party travels. At the cave, Thuvian shows a complete lack of concern over the presence or absence of light, waiting for the party to proceed in his usual quiet.


----------



## Qik (Aug 21, 2011)

Slowly, the party makes their way into the cave; the torches interspersed periodically allow even Ioseph to see comfortably.  After 50 or so feet, the cave takes a sharp turn to the right, then straightens out for a stretch.  Up ahead, the group can see the tunnel turn again, this time to the left.  "My home lies in a small clearing just beyond that bend," says the gnome.  As they make their way deeper into the tunnel, Thuvian suddenly hears an odd sound, like the scraping of a foot in the gravel.  Looking to his right, he sees three small forms huddled in the darkness.  "Ambush!" he cries.  From there, many things happen at once.

Quick as a flash, the gnome waves his hands, and disappears from the spot he was standing; it seems this fight is yours alone.  The three figures Thuvian spotted emerge from the shadows, enough so that the group gets a good look at their ugly blue faces.  Almost in tandem, the three launch a trio of darts at the tiefling; to his dismay, all three find their mark.  They're small enough that their individual wounds are slight, but the collective effect is nonetheless lethal.  

Simultaneously, another trio of ugly blue creatures emerges to the group's left.  Two of them take swipes at Arianna with their daggers, but miss their mark.  The third attempts to throw another dart, but isn't nearly as successful as his compatriots; the dart soars over her head and clatters harmlessly against the far wall.

[sblock=Knowledge (Nature) DC 10]You identify the creatures as evil fey known as Mites.[sblock=Knowledge (Nature) DC 15]You recall that Mites have minor damage resistance to common weapon materials, and possess a spell-like ability that allows them to unnerve their foes, which can impair one's abilities.  [sblock=Knowledge (Nature) DC 20]You know quite a bit about mites.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Crunch]I didn't get a perception roll for Thuvian, so I rolled one myself: natural 20.  

Thuvian takes 5 damage.  Kind of makes me feel guilty; I never roll that good.

Gnome casts Invisibility; he's a-runnin'.  

Think that covers it; you're up, gang.[/sblock][sblock=Map]My apologies about the grid; forgot to call it up before I laid everything out, which accounts for the funky numbers.  Didn't think it was enough of a problem to warrant shifting everything.







[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 22, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

The little creatures got in too close, too fast to be poked with a stick, so Arianna drops her spear and attacks naturally, splitting her attacks.  Both land solidly.
[sblock=actions]free action: drop spear, full action: full attack, left claw to A5, right claw to A6[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]AriannaMermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Low Light Vision
HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: none

Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Long Spear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: Claw/Claw[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 22, 2011)

In a flash, Arianna shreds the two mites who had stepped up in a feeble attempt to challenge her, as the others move to revenge Thuvian's wounds...

[sblock=OOC]Two down, four to go.  Ioseph, Thuvian, and Saranna to act.  Map updated.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 22, 2011)

The halfling woman moves to the side and fires at one of the blue creatures with her crossbow.

((Move to D-3, Range Attack at Blue Guy (suggestion: number the baddies for next time) in D-8 ... 1d20+4=22 for  1d6=2 dmg ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 8 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* light crossbow (+4, 1d6 dmg) [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about that - will do.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thuvian sighs at the need of these creatures to resort to direct violence as he falls back and begins to mimic the sound of 4 more individuals running up behind the group as reinforcements.

[sblock=actions]move to B0
standard to cast ghost sound (DC 15)[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 22, 2011)

Saranna's arrow catches her target squarely in the chest, but the creature simply pulls it out, its face twisting into an especially unpleasant expression that could either be a grimace, a grin, or some deranged combination of the two.  Meanwhile, Thuvian retreats, weaving an illusion as he does so; the remaining foes begin to chatter amongst themselves, clearly concerned, but it also seems as though it's going to take more than that to scare them off.  

[sblock=OOC]Damage resistance keeps Saranna's arrow from doing any damage.  All the creatures failed their saves to disbelieve, but they all made their will saves to avoid being frightened off.  They're diligent buggers.  You're welcome to try again next round.

I'm going to give [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] until this evening, then I'll NPC him healing up Thuvian and move onto the next round.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Is this the first time we've coming across side tunnels, or have we seen others.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]First time.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]My apologies, HM, but I wanted to get my post in before I hit the proverbial hay.[/sblock]Seeing Thuvian retreat, Ioseph rushes to his side and baths him in a glow of healing warmth.  As he does so, the four remaining mites retaliate, with two targeting Arianna and two Saranna.  Three of these darts fly clear of their marks; the fourth connects squarely in Arianna's shoulderblade.  

[sblock=OOC]Ioseph moves to C0, channels energy, heals 5 points of damage (1d6=5); Thuvian is back to full HP.

Arianna takes 3 points of damage from the "blue" mite (in E8).

I couldn't suss out numbering the baddies on the fly, so I just color-coded them.  You're up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] NP - I don't post much on weekends, and with the way EnWorld has been super slow it was hard for me to post what little I did.

Still though I think you might want to give players a little more than 28 hours between start and finish of a round (especially the first round - after that they should know when it is their turn). 

Guess they don't call you Qik for nothing.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 23, 2011)

Arianna picks up her spear, sidesteps into the center and strikes at another little critter, dropping it.
[sblock=actions]Move equiv action: pick up spear(not the same as move), 5' step to C6 (still legal), and std attack with weapon reach at E7 red mite
Setting up to AoO once on the mite's next turn[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Low Light Vision
HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: none

Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
HP 10/8, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: Longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for understanding, HM.  Yeah, the correlation between my ID and my temperament isn't an accident (for better or for worse).  

Also, just to make sure everyone's clear, once your group's turn is up, you all can post in any order; one more attempt to expedite things. 

Finally, in case there was any doubt, Arianna did indeed shred her latest victim.  Guess I know who I have to worry about in this group.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

Ioseph with hammer in hand charges towards the nearest blue beast. 

He raises the large weapon high over his head and brings it to bear on the unsuspecting creature.

[sblock=Actions]
Charge to C-7 and swing. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 23, 2011)

The hafling drops her crossbow gently to the ground and takes up her mithral rapier with a ring of metal as it leaves its scabbard. Saranna's lithe form treads carefully over the cave floor as she makes her way towards the blue skinned foe ahead. She stops at just short of the entrance at the corner of the dark and gloomy side passage, to give herself some protection form the beasts beyond.

((Blah... so few options... When in doubt, RP the heck out of your action. BTW, how dark is it in here?))









*OOC:*


(( Opps... yes D-6 ))







[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 8 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* mithral rapier +4 (1d4) and shield [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's somewhat dimmer than outside, but not enough to affect attack rolls/sneak attack/etc.  Sorry I didn't make that clear; the reference to the torches earlier was my attempt to cover that IC.

Edit: It is darker at the edges of the side passages, but the only one currently affected by that is the mite at the top.

So you're moving to, say, D6?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thuvian quietly curses his own lack of experience and inability to maintain his illusions very long. Switching gears, he attempts to throw off the creatures another way. Once more casting Silent Image as something else as soon as he gets in range, he makes it appear as if a small patch of grease was appearing beneath the creature's feet.

[sblock=actions]move to D2
standard to cast silent image(DC 16), bluffing as if he was casting grease on the area of D,E -7,8[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 2/3[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 24, 2011)

Arianna runs her target cleanly through with her spear; the merwoman grins grimly as another foe crumples to the ground at her hand.  As she pulls her spear from the creature's lifeless body, Ioseph runs by her, heading for the mite just beyond; his swing is strong, but the creature easily ducks the oversize hammer.  It draws a dagger and retaliates, catching the holy man across his gut, below his armor, leaving a nasty gash.  As Saranna draws her rapier and draws closer to the fray, Thuvian attempts to fool the mites to the south that he's greased the ground they stand on; one of them falters for a moment, but his neighbor is not so easily fooled, and his shouts to his companion, whatever their contents, help him to see through Thuvian's attempt at deception.  As he gets his bearing, the mite attempts to peg the merwoman before him with a dart, but he is unable to find his mark.  Meanwhile, the mite to the north issues a horrible shriek, and seems to concentrate on Arianna; although she feels a slight wave of despair pass through her, she manages to keep herself from being shaken by the creature's magic.  

[sblock=OOC]I took some liberties with the order of things, but it should all be in there somewhere.

Thuvian: one of the mites made his will save, which provides a +4 bonus to his companion if he communicates the fallacy of the illusion; the other one made the save with that bonus.

Ioseph: misses, the green mite attacks him on his own turn and connects for 2 damage.

Arianna: killed her target in E7; the blue mite attacks and misses.  If I remember correctly, the two diagonals put him out of her threat range, but I may be wrong on that; if so, roll an AoO.  Northernmost mite moves up five feet, casts doom on Arianna; she makes her will save.  

Saranna: not much to report.

Think that covers it; you're up, gang.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Getting annoyed, Thuvian launches a very real ball of acid at the one that shrieked at his neighbor, which ends up simply bouncing off one of the walls, making him even more irritated.

[sblock=actions]move to B3
standard to cast acid splash[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 2/3[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Ioseph quickly remembers his lesson on team combat and rushes to get around the small ugly blue goblin. The creature gets a clear shot at the man as he doesn't guard himself as he moves. 

Once on the other side of it he tries once more to end the fight with a smashing blow. 

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* to D-9 drawing an AoO - Ioseph needs to learn. 
*Standard:* attack green mite[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 4/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Virtue
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 24, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

As the little blue creature in the hallway throws a dart, Arianna takes advantage of an opening and attacks.  She skewers it as well, dropping it.  After the cleric runs around and smashes the one who hit him, Arianna sidesteps back towards the other hallway, attacking the one using magic to get her attention. She misses that one, but has it cornered with all its friends down or dead.

[sblock=actions]AOO on the blue mite.  Unintuitively, the threatened area of reach affects a square instead of a circle around a combatant, because otherwise, an attacker could circumvent reach by approaching on the diagonals. If you plot out the threatened area as a circle, and then approach diagonally, you see the glaring gaps.  That is why it is done as a square.  Couldn't find the page reference for it though at the moment.

5' step to  B6, std attack the yellow mite.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Low Light Vision
HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: none

Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 0 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
HP 10/8, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: Longspear[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I only see two pages with rules for reach in them and that is 141 and 145. I think the key sentence in all that is - "doubles the natural reach of the wielder". And since you can attack on the diagonally normally you should do so with a reach weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 24, 2011)

As the dagger leaves the southernmost mite's hand, Arianna spies an opening and skewers the creature.  As she does so, Ioseph makes his way around his companion in an attempt to pin him between himself and the deadly merwoman.  Although his hurried manner leaves himself wide open for an attack, the remaining mite is too busy worrying about the bodies piling up around him, and his dagger flashes wide of the holy man.  Ioseph's subsequent hammer blow causes this mite to join his comrades.   Arianna moves northward in an attempt to finish the battle, but the shrieking mite is able to sidestep the thrust of her spear.

[sblock=OOC]What you say makes sense; I just hadn't been sure.  Saranna to act, then the last little bugger gets one last stab at glory before you snuff him.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2011)

Saranna moves to the side passage and attack the beastie with her mithral blade.

((Move to A-6, Attack. 1d20+6=24 (threat, roll to confirm 1d20+6=11 assume no crit) 1d4=4 damage))









*OOC:*


(( Updated ))







[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 8 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* mithral rapier +4 (1d4) and shield [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION] -> Arianna downed the blue mite using her AoO in her last post; the only remaining mite is the yellow one in -A5.  Let me know how you want to revise your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 24, 2011)

Preoccupied with the spear-wielding, eidolon-infused merwoman, the mite is unable to react in time as Saranna dances her way past him, slashing him with her rapier in the process.  Clutching at the nasty wound with one hand, he draws his dagger and takes a swipe at the grinning rogue, but he's unable to find his target.

[sblock=OOC]He's on death's door; go ahead and kill it.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2011)

The halfling slashes at the mite once again... slashing away on its hardened skin, or so it would seem. The halfling tries to mvoe behind the creature to give anyone moving up a distraction. (aka flank)

(( Attack 1d20+4=16 for 1d4=2 damage (meaning no dmg due to DR... Acrobatics to mvoe around 1d20+9=16))


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thuvian will try to launch another acid ball at the remaining mite, hoping to make some kind of positive contribution to the battle.

[sblock=actions]standard to cast acid splash[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 2/3[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Ioseph turns to see the others swarming the last creature, and he freezes. He has never seen an adversary so overwhelmed before. 

It is true these creatures ambushed the group, but to seek the things destruction so blatantly and not give it a chance to surrender.

"Let it go! Let it surrender!" Ioseph cries out raising a hand towards the others. "Please!"

[sblock=OOC] Still getting use to this character but I think that is what he would do once he saw everyone hacking at the little blue guy.  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 25, 2011)

As Ioseph finishes speaking, the gnome suddenly appears between Arianna and Saranna, his hands held high in a gesture of cessation.  "I believe the man of light is correct," he says.  "Killing this creature would serve no purpose."  Turning to address the bleeding mite, the gnome speaks to it in a series of variously-pitched squeals.  As he finishes, the mite scowls at the gnome; it's clear that he's found whatever the gnome had to say displeasing, but after a moment's hesitation, he scurries between the gnome and Saranna, making a point to avoid Arianna, and hurries off down the cave as fast as he can.  The gnome turns to the others.  "I've told him to return to his masters and tell them that their ambush has failed; the problems this will bring them will serve us far more than his death ever could have.  Come, let us continue; my home is only a short ways up ahead."  He turns as if to lead the group out of the caves, but then stops.  Turning back to address the quartet, he adds, "I must apologize for my hasty disappearance - I am not a fighter, even when faced with a most hated enemy.  Besides," he adds with a smile, "I wanted to see what I was paying for."  With that, the gnome turns his back to the group and begins leading them out of the cave.

[sblock=OOC]I liked how HM stepped in like that, so I figured I'd run with it.  

Encounter rewards: 600 XP (150 each) and you find 105 gp worth of equipment (darts and daggers - I assume no one wants to keep any of it, though if you do, let me know and I'll give some specifics) and gold pieces.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 25, 2011)

Centering herself in the cavern in order to get the best acoustics, pulling from the deepest register she can, as the mite is at the mouth of the cave, Arianna lets out a bellowing roar.

"Well, that wasn't the greatest." expecting better from herself.   "Water carries my voice so much better."
[sblock=action]Attempt to Demoralize, getting minimal effective result.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 25, 2011)

Although she's slightly disappointed with the results, Arianna's roar nevertheless causes the already-hustling mite to pick up the pace as it rounds the corner heading towards the entrance to the cavern.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2011)

"Thank you," Ioseph says to the gnome. "Thank you all," he adds looking to everyone. 

"I will try better next time. I am not use to fighting alongside others, or..." he looks to the ground and the head of his drooping warhammer then cringes. Removing a small cloth he wipes away the black blood that coats one side of the head.

He stands silently while the others make ready to go.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 25, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"Don't grab for guilt that is not your own.  That creature chose it's own fate.  It is his fault he chose poorly."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2011)

Saranna sheathes her blade and before retrieving her crossbow she turns and bows to Isospeh, "It is I who should thank you. In my zeal for the battle I did not see that the battle was won, but a foe to be felled. You show your wisdom holy man. May I hope to learn well of your actions here today."

The hafling takes up her crossbow and reloads the weapon... and to lighten the shadows takes up her ioun torch and tosses it in the air above her. The small ellipsoid twirls about her head and gives off light about her.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thuvian simply shrugs at the conversation, trusting the gnome to know the situation enough to know when to let a survivor live to tell the tale and when it's best to finish all of their foes off. He waits quietly for the party to move on, deep in thought on his own dismal performance, though he doesn't feel the need to show it like the priest does.


----------



## Qik (Aug 25, 2011)

Having gathered anything of value from their fallen enemies, the group follows the gnome through the remainder of the cave.  The exit leads out into a small, wooded hamlet, enclosed on all sides by steep hills.  At the center of this hamlet lies a smallish cottage, presumably the gnome's home.  As they make their way along the path to the house, the late afternoon sun flits through the trees.  The gnome is clearly pleased to have returned to his home, and seems unbothered by the earlier attack.  When the others inquire about his safety here, he says simply, "Nothing but Fate can reach me here."  

The group makes their way into the cabin.  The first thing they notice is that it is indeed the house of a gnome: Saranna will likely be comfortable in these surroundings, but the rest instantly feel out of place.  Leading the group into a small living room, the gnome hastily drags a few "normal-sized" chairs over for Thuvian, Arianna, and Ioseph, apologizing to Arianna for his lack of a proper mer-bench.  The room is amazingly cluttered with scrolls, books, and trinkets of all types; colorful swaths of cloth wreath the room like a protective sheath.  The gnome does his best to place the chairs for the others in the most minimally-cluttered spaces, but otherwise seems unbothered by the over-profusion of items.  "Would anyone like some tea?  I'm going to put a kettle on for myself, and make a bit of a snack.  Gods know it's hard to perform a proper viewing into the Beyond on an empty stomach."  Without waiting for an answer, he scurries off into what seems to be the kitchen.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2011)

"Tea sounds lovely, thank you Mr. Gnome," Saranna says with a bow. Shen then asks, "You mentioned something of a divination ritual. What will be required of us?"


----------



## Qik (Aug 25, 2011)

Reentering the room after a few minutes carrying a tray of tea and biscuits, the gnome acts as if there was no such break in between Saranna's question and his answer.  "Oh, don't you worry my dear.  I'll be doing all the heavy lifting - that's a metaphor of course," he says, as he moves a few scrolls off an overly plush chair to make room for himself.  Choosing a biscuit and taking a bite, he continues as he chews.  "Basically, I'll begin my inquiry into the cards' whereabouts as normal - I believe you saw a bit of how I proceed yesterday evening, yes? - and once I've reached the place where I can go no further, in terms of clarity, I mean, I will begin to ask you four to do what you can to observe the image I have produced from the cards.  As you look at it from different angles, given your areas of expertise, I will be able to...hmm...'harness the energies', as it were, of your knowledge and observations, in order to further clarify the conditions surrounding my sought-after items.  Depending on how successful we are," he adds, looking at each member of the party in turn, "I should be able to learn a great deal about the whereabouts and ancillary conditions of the cards in this manner."  Swallowing the last of his biscuit, the gnome reaches for another.









*OOC:*


Just to be clear, they're British "biscuits" - i.e. sort of like over-sized ginger snaps.

As before, once we actually get crackin', I'll give you the long and short of things OOC.  Thought a slight breather for some RP was in order, first.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Ioseph takes Saranna's compliment in silence but by the blush it did please him greatly to hear it.

Sitting with his bald head very close to the ceiling he asks, "And the ambush. They have something to do with this? You said you sent the creature home to it's master and that by doing so it would be of more help. Please explain."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 26, 2011)

As Thuvian tends to feel slightly out of place most places, the cramped quarters have little effect on his bearing. The only noticable effect is that is cozy enough to get to Nora actually shows herself to get a better look at her master's latest traveling companions as Thuvian slowly works on one of the biscuits and listens to the conversation.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 26, 2011)

Enjoying the small surroundings the halfling smiles as she reaches across the table for one of the biscuits. She seems to examine the food and then takes a small bite and then perks up at its taste, "Most delicious. Thank you Mr. Gnome." She nods at the little man's simple explanation of what he intends.

Looks to her strange companions she says, "This does remind me of home, across the great waters. I have not seen many "small" places. It is much better than be cramped aboard a sailing vessel for many passings of the moons above. Although the meeting of the large folk of Venza has been a pleasure. While most different from my homeland, they are quite a delightful people. I do hope that many new agreements can be reached." She says revealing some tidbits of herself. The halfling now off the trail and seemingly feeling more comfortable does seem to be quite gregarious.

 She asks and then sips her tea, "If I might ask, what has brought you to Venza and then along on Mr. Gnome's undertaking?" 

[COLOR=""][/COLOR]


----------



## Qik (Aug 27, 2011)

The gnome nods knowingly at Ioseph's question as he swallows the last of his biscuit.  "Yes....it is, how you say?  A theory..."  He straightens up in his chair as he continues.  "For some time now I have had a hunch as to who is responsible for the theft of my seeing-deck; if correct, it would explain both the motivation for the theft as well as my inability to discern their identity through my normal means.  There is a group that calls themselves The Ears of the Whisperer; I have heard mention of them from time to time, although I have learned little of substance - they are a shadowy group, and seem to prefer to keep their dealings secret. I do know that they view themselves as followers of Issolatha, the halfling goddess of divination, although some would argue that this devotion is not reciprocated.T hey are a strange bunch," - it's hard not to chuckle at hearing the gnome make this statement - "with motivations that are difficult to grasp. They interact with strange and pernicious creatures, beasts of a magical nature, which is why the presence of malicious fey in this afternoon's attack has further strengthened my belief that they are the one's responsible for this theft.  Even the more antagonistic creatures of these hills steer clear of my hollow."  Blinking, he concludes his summary with a shrug, and reaches for another cookie.  His mouth full, the gnome simply smiles at Saranna's endorsement.  He seems to be enjoying the company.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 27, 2011)

"Sounds like an interesting group. Have you had any dealing with Issolatha yourself that would have made your presence known to them, or did that occur through some other means? As for why I'm here, good lady, I must earn a paycheck one or another, and this good gnome's story is far more interesting than most I have come across."


----------



## Qik (Aug 27, 2011)

"Hmm..." ponders the gnome, "a good question.  I have not had any direct dealings with Issolatha - when it comes to the art of seeing, I prefer to go straight to the source.  I have met a few of her followers, but all have been benevolent folk, with none of the subterfuge that the Ears seem to possess.  I am known among those who practice the art in the area, so I am not overly surprised that the Ears would have heard of me.  Plus, I am one of the very few of my kind not aligned with an order or a deity, which perhaps would make me an attractive target," finishes the gnome, refilling his cup of tea along with anyone else who has need of it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 27, 2011)

Arianna listens quietly.  She pulls three grapes from her pouch from breakfast.  She eats two, and places the third on the table where Nora would have a chance to get to it.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]


			
				Songdragon said:
			
		

> She asks and then sips her tea, "If I might ask, what has brought you to Venza and then along on Mr. Gnome's undertaking?"





I don't wish to have this go unanswered but I don't know to whom you are asking. Please let me know.[/sblock]

"Then we need to find the location of this cult," Ioseph says grimly. "And see if they wish to negotate or..." he leaves the rest unfinished still confused by his feelings in the cave.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2011)

(( HM... Saranna was asking everyone of the group. ))

(( Knowledge (local) for Ears of Whisperer 1d20+6=10... and moving on... ))

"These Ears of Whisperer, are they a group in Venza or of this area you dwell? You have mentioned Issolatha as a halfling god, would that mean these Ears are halflings?" Saranna asks, as she seems to get into the investigative mode.


----------



## Qik (Aug 27, 2011)

[sblock=Songdragon]Saranna has heard mention of the Ears of the Whisperer during her short time in Venza; depending on who you ask, they can be portrayed anywhere between simply an unusually inclusive and private religious order to a nefarious cult.

Also worth mentioning that since we're less than a day's travel from the main city, there likely isn't much distinction between this area and Venza, particularly in terms of religious pantheon.[/sblock]

"From what I understand, the Ears have sects throughout the region, although they seem to prefer the privacy of the rural areas outside of Venza itself.  As for the racial make up of the members....one can only guess.  It stands to reason that halflings do form a good portion of their membership, but this area is such a melting pot, with so many sorts of creatures drawn to Venza - just look at yourselves - that one cannot say for certain whether others may have taken to this goddess."  

Turning to Ioseph, the gnome adds, "That is my hope, dear sir, that we may divine the location of whomever may be responsible for the theft and the attack, be they the Ears or otherwise.  Ideally, this location would lead us both to my sacred item as well as the thieves in question."


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 28, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"Well, wandering around and asking questions is not my forte.  I kind of stand out whichever form I take."  She continues munching on her juicy fruits.


----------



## Qik (Aug 28, 2011)

The gnome finishes the last of his tea and looks to the others.  "Perhaps we should get started now, no?"

Hopping off of his chair, he leads the quartet down a short hallway and into a small room that fits the generic conception of a medium's parlor: a small circular table is surrounded by a few chairs.  The gnome waves his hand dismissively at the set-up.  "This is just for show; I do my real work elsewhere."  Moving to one corner of the room, the gnome whispers what turns out to be an incantation - and a fairly elaborate one at that - and when he steps back, a small hatch that was previously invisible sits where he stood.  Lifting the hatch, the gnome makes his way in up to his neck before turning to the others to say, "It might be a bit of a squeeze for some of you, but we'll manage.  Come, come..."  he entreats, descending the rest of the way.

Making their way one by one into the hidden room, the four are struck by its contrast to the generic nature of the one they've just left: this room is clearly the workroom of an arcanist.  Strange runes adorn the walls, unidentifiable trinkets of all shapes, sizes, and colors hang from the ceiling, and the walls are lined with shelves containing ancient-looking books and scrolls as well as all manner of exotic items.  Several lanterns hang from the ceiling, illuminating the room, though their light is slightly dimmer than the level a human would find comfortable.  Making his way over to a gold case perched in the center of one shelf, the gnome whispers under his breath once again, and the group hears a slight click.  Lifting its lid, he pulls out a deck of thirty or so cards, then makes his way over to the large oak table at the center of the room (which is much larger than the one above it), gesturing to the others to sit as well.  Pulling a deck out of his pocket, he begins to shuffle these two together.  "Since the theft, I have been extra careful with my more important cards," he explains.  After a time, he ceases.  "Now: I'm going to begin my inquiry.  Once I reach a proper starting point, I will let you all know, and then you must begin to concentrate on whatever aspects of the image or subject which capture your mind and engage your expertise.  You may speak aloud, to yourself, the others, or myself, if it helps you focus your thoughts.  If you have questions, ask.  Now," says the gnome, an eager glint in his eyes, "let us begin."

The gnome gives the cards on last shuffle, then overturns the first one.  Oddly, the image is blank: a border without an image within.  "Aha!" the gnome exclaims.  "We start fresh."  He seems pleased with this apparently auspicious start.  Closing his eyes, he begins to murmur to himself.  At first, the others see nothing, but soon, as before, the card's surface begins to take on a life of its own.  The swirling, blurred image coalesces as it emerges from the cards surface out into the room itself.  As it takes shape, the group can see that it is itself a deck of cards, which the others take to be those taken from the gnome.  With a nod, the gnome signals for the others to begin.

[sblock=OOC/Mechanics]To start off with, I'd like one to two rolls from each of you: one of your own checks, an Aid Another check, or one of each, if you'd like.  The first skills we'll be using are Knowledge (Arcana), Knowledge (Religion), Knowledge (Local), and Perception.  I only want one "main" roll for each skill, meaning that if Arianna rolls Perception, no one else should roll for that skill unless attempting to Aid Another.  If you'd like, you can roll an Aid Another for a skill before someone rolls the main skill (for example, since Arianna has the best Perception bonus, she should probably be the main roll, but if someone goes before her, they can say they're AAing her yet-to-come roll).  Don't forget your books![/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 28, 2011)

The young halfling watches an apparent of magical craft in wonderment and almost misses the gnome's nod to begin. She starts out by hefting the tome she was given in Venza. She closes her eyes and concentrates focusing on the thoughts that jump to mind as she flips through the tome. A third of the way through she stops for no reason and aloud, "I see something..."

(( Knowledge (local) 1d20+8=25... ))

She describes the scene that seems to crystalize within her mind... when she is done, she waits to see where she might be needed by the others to help them...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thuvian watches his host go through his strange process, having little problem focusing on his chosen field in surroundings he hasn't seen since his days as an actual student, days he often misses sorely. Nora will watch the group as she eats the grape she grabbed when she didn't think anyone was looking.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Ioseph thinks on the book he read just the other day. Was there some mention of Issolatha in it? What did he remember of his lessons on other religions and cults. 

The answer was not much. The young priest still had a lot to learn of the world and those in it.

OCC: Going to roll Know(religion) +6, and aid another for Know (arcana) +0 to see if we can get sunshadow21's check to at least 25


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 29, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

Arianna studies formation of the cards intently as well as the currents in the whisps that form them.  "The motion... the breath... the possessor is near them." 

"Meticulous exactness in position and pattern.  Repetition in pattern.  That is how the bookless ones retain our knowledge."


----------



## Qik (Aug 30, 2011)

As Thuvian, Saranna, and Ioseph concentrate on their chosen subjects, with Arianna keenly studying the image floating on the table, the gnome smiles.  "Got you," he speaks, with some satisfaction.

As the group watches, the floating image of the cards pans out with an incredible rapidity, shifting to an overhead view of a rugged, hilly landscape dotted with dense patches of forest. At the edge of the image sits a mass of civilization, which the group takes to be Venza.  The image holds for a moment or two, so that the four are able to study it intently.  It then begins to twist and transform, showing a variety of images in turn, each of which holds for a moment before being swallowed into the next.  

One of the more prominent, long-lasting scenes involves a dark, omnious looking cave.  After lingering on its opening for a moment, the image zooms through the darkness.  Although it is soon cut short by other images, Saranna is able to make out the visage of a stocky warrior: dwarf-like, but infinitely more hostile.  Turning to the book she's been flipping through, she finds that her finger is resting on a section entitled _Greater Venza: The Duergar, and Other Hostile Inhabitants_.  Within the same image, Thuvian is able to spot a menacing cephalopod; Arianna seems to spot the same image, and the two decide between them that it must be a darkmantle.

The remainder of the imagery often include flashes of a forest-enshrined path or more relating to the cave.  There are a few images of mysterious figures hidden by cloaks, and one particularly harrowing one of a scholarly-looking halfling man screaming, but these appear briefly and somewhat out of focus.  After a few minutes, the pace of these visions begins to slow, until the image of the deck of cards, floating like a beacon in the center of the table, returns.  The gnome opens one eye, nods encouragingly, and gestures to the four others, as if to prompt them to continue with their mental inquiries.

[sblock=OOC]Looking good so far.  I would like a Knowledge (History) roll from Thuvian, and a Perception roll from the others.  Also, attempting to Aid Ioseph's Knowledge (Religion) roll might be a good idea.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Ioseph peers at the images in wonder. It is remarkable magic, and the detail makes it so real. The cleric gets lost in the image and notices things he might not even notice were he standing in that exact spot.

[sblock=aid another]
Looks like only Thuvian and Saranna can aid due to the ruling. If they both succeed then the total is 19 still probably a bit off, but might get us something. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thuvian allows his mind to wander where it may as he focuses on the ongoing scene.

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: 
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2011)

Saranna attempts to form her thoughts and help Ioseph's recall of his religious knowledge... before trying to form her own thoughts on the image before them...

(( Knowledge (Religion) aid 1d20+1=17 Success! ))
(( Perception 1d20+8=20 ))


----------



## Qik (Aug 30, 2011)

As the others continue to concentrate, the gnome turns over a second card.  It's original image - an ear - rises out of its surface and comes to linger with the first card's imagery.  The images of the hooded figures return, this time much more clearly.  As the group watches, they see two such figures stealing into a small cottage in the dead of night, cast some sort of incapacitating spell on the home's occupant (the scholarly halfling seen earlier), and then make off with him in the night.  This image transforms like the others, swirling into a collage of shapes and forms which soon die down, regress, and then disappear altogether.  After a moment or two, the gnome opens his eyes, and sighs heavily, a smile on his weary face.  "Fate be...I was fortunate to find a group such as yourselves.  Using your abilities as focal points, I was able to divine much.  Come, come, let us return to the parlor and get comfortable - there is much to discuss."

The group follows the gnome upstairs and into the sitting room.  After spending a few minutes making another cup of tea, the gnome returns, pours one for himself, and then spends a few minutes in silence, lost in thought.  After a time, he addresses the others.

"Well now...I was quite successful in divining the fate and whereabouts of my seeing-deck - with your help, of course.  It seems that the Ears of the Whisperer are indeed responsible for the theft of my deck.  The cards are being held in a cave that the Eyes seem to be using as a base of some sort - this cave lies in the hills to the east, only a few hours' journey from my home.  I will make a map for you before you set out on your journey tomorrow.  It is worth mentioning that the path leading to these hills travels through a forest rife with malicious fey, the presence of which may in fact be due to the Eyes themselves.  In any event, these woods are rarely visited because of the danger they hold, which makes them a perfect location for the Eyes."

"As you may have foreseen yourselves, this cave seems to be guarded by duergars; I also sensed the presence of a dangerous cave creature known as a darkmantle.  So it seems as though you will meet some resistance once you enter the cave, if not before...I suggest you prepare yourselves for this resistance.  In fact, I may have some things which can help you in your endeavor..."  At this, the gnome makes his way over to a small cabinet, murmurs a few words to unward it, then pulls out a bundle of scrolls and a few small potions.  "These should help," he says, placing the objects on the table.

"Now, there is one last item of note.  As we witnessed, the order seems to have kidnapped a man, who is actually someone that I know quite well.  His name is Phedilo Crea - he is an expert in all manner of arcane items, and as a devout follower of Issolatha, especially schooled in items relating to the divinatory arts.  It is my belief that the Ears have taken possession of him in order to enlist his aid in unraveling the secrets of my seeing-deck, which I created in part to not willingly give up there secrets.  He is a bit of a craven man, but has a good heart - you would be doing a good thing were you to rescue him as well."

"Now then," says the gnome, draining the last of his tea, "unless you have any questions, I propose that we all turn in - you may stay in my guestroom, it will be cramped, but will suffice - as you have a busy day tomorrow."

[sblock=OOC]600 XP for a fully successful completion of the skill challenge.  The gnome has also given you four scrolls of Longstrider (CL 4), and 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1).

RP as you'd like; otherwise, casters, let me know what spells you want to prepare for the morning, and we'll be off soon.  I assume you'll do the same marching order?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

When the group is alone and crammed into the "guest room" Ioseph tries to learn more of his strange companions. He turns to Saranna saying, "Your question earlier about finding myself in Venza and then in the gnomes employ." He looks resigned and as he sits on the floor he gazes at the wooden sun over his chest. "I'm not sure I have an answer to that. I have been trying to help those who can't help themselves for years now. Wandering the Baronies, and then the farms and vineyards around Venza. Always trusting Helerion would guide my steps to lead me to where my help was needed."

"I have helped people find lost live stock. Helped in building new homes, taking care of the sick, an even burying their loved ones after they died. But I have always been alone and on the road."

He looks to everyone quickly and adds, "Not that I don't mind the company. It's just new to me." He takes the large hammer from his lap. "This," he says hefting it, "I have only used this once before. I had never killed anyone, anything till today."

He stops and bows his head. "I am sorry. I am not sure of all this, it is so... different. Why did you decide to help the gnome?" He asks Saranna, but looks to the others as if he would like to know from them as well.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* 
*Standard:* 
*Free:*
*Swift:*
*5' step:*[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] I think Ioseph could use the darts we found to good effect. Just would need someone else to let him know that. 

Marching order works for me.

*Note:* to Qik - I am thinking of using my remaining DMCs to LvL up Ioseph (possible after next combat). I would wait till he was down on his last leg and wish to play it as a surge in new found power granted him by Helerion. Up to you though as the GM. 

*EDIT:* Also will use channel energy to make sure group is at full HP in the morning.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8)

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 5/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Worth mentioning that those darts are all of the "small" type, so Ioseph will be taking a penalty if he uses them - kind of a funny image, him sheathing his huge hammer only to pull out a tiny dart.  I'd have to figure out how many the mite who got away had on him, but you did find ~30 or so altogether, FYI.

As for leveling - feel free to do so as soon as you're able.  Were Ioseph an optimized combat beast to begin with, I would give pause, but as it stands I don't think it'll cause too much of a problem with the encounters as they've been designed.  We'll try to suss it out so that it can be a suitably dramatic moment for him.

Just to give everyone an idea of where we are in things: we're about halfway through the adventure as I planned it (quick, I know).  I have started to work on a little add-on - it wouldn't be too long, but I think what I have in mind would provide a nice change of scenery from this first part of the adventure, and it would give everyone enough experience to reach level two.  Just wanted to give everyone a sense of things behind the curtain.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 30, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"Well, fishing for a rich husband looked to be eternally boring.  So, I came to where my people do not go, to see what they do not see. When and if I return, I will have what they do not have, the power of knowledge.  Very profitable thing that is."

"Cleric, these battle wounds here, you will not be able to heal.  Since my battle skin is planar, it requires special majiks or sacrifices to repair it. Since you don't see much of me through the scales, if my mermaid self needs healing, I will call out for it.  If the organic armor disappears in a puff of smoke, yep, you can assume I am in real trouble." "You mean if I disappear, you will be helpless little one."  "I thought you said you wanted to be the strong silent type this time. Here you go revealing yourself, and so early." "These pups are no match for me in battle."  "But their planning would outsmart you every time.  That is why I am in charge.  That was our bargain!"  "Just heal me so I may sleep and prepare for tomorrows battle.  Your day is over.  And tomorrow, use the other armor too." "Sleep in darkness, wake in darkness, stand in darkness, all alone.  Remember well, I am the only one that can let you out into the light." "Yes Mistress"

Arianna demonstrates repairing her grumpy armor by casting.  After the scars close up and heal, "Sleep now."  Balancing back on her tail slightly to prepare, she dismisses her battle dress which dissolves in a puff of smoke.  "*He* can get a bit hot headed from time to time."


Arianna strings a low lying hammock between a couple support beams near the door.  Even though the center touches the floor, it provides some arc that she needs.  She takes her sleeping bag and waddles very slowly out into the hallway.  Holding her bag open and casting another spell, she and the bag get a good soaking of instantaneous rain.  She returns and verily clumsily climbs into the sleeping bag and hammock, keeping the open end elevated enough that it does not leak and drip.[sblock=actions]Cast Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon and Drench[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: none

Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/11, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: none
In hand: none[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thuvian spends most of the evening with his nose in the book, oblivious to the cramped conditions. Nora, while apparently used to them as well, is more willing to share her complaints to those who care, looking defiantly at any who try to get to close to her little nest.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2011)

The halfling woman actually feels rather tired from participating in the ritual. While she eats a little before bed she reads up (if they are in her book) on the enemies.

When the others talk to her of why they came she focuses her attention on them and listens carefully. She nods at Ioseph and is story of helping others and replies, "I have come from across the sea, many months of travel encountering many dangers from the weather to the denizens of the deep. I decided to help Mr Gnome," she pauses and considers her answer before she answers, "As it was something more than acting an emissary in Venza. It is adventure that will help others. My past was not always so, and I sought a darker path then." 

She nods to Arianna, "Aye, knowledge is a power all its own. I came to realize this many years before." She smiles.

After another hour or so Saranna yawns and turns in, "Good evening to you all. I must get my rest." She bows and turns in.


----------



## Qik (Aug 31, 2011)

Despite the cramped setting, the group sleeps well, perhaps in part owing to the burgeoning companionship.  After a wonderful breakfast of tea, hot scones, and an assortment of homemade jams, the gnome hands over the map he drew up for the four; it's somewhat crude in appearance, but it will suffice.  For his part, the gnome intends to remain at his cabin, and he continues to issue instructions as the quartet heads for the door.  "Now remember," he says for the innumerable time, "be CAREFUL in those woods.  They're home to all sorts of foul creatures."  When the others ask if there is something more to his warnings - a bit of prescience, perhaps - he waves them off.  "Just the customary precautions, nothing more," he explains.

 Carrying their gear, including both the supplies the gnome gave them last night as well as more than enough food for two days' travel ("Just in case,"), the four good time.  Passing through the cave, this time without incident, they travel on foot for about three hours, passing through rolling hills that become increasingly covered with trees.  After a time, they reach the edge of what appears to be a forest proper, recognizing it as the begins of the fey-filled forest within which lies the cave they seek.  Readying themselves for whatever lays ahead, the four enter.

[sblock=OOC]Perception rolls and any additional actions, please.  Also, let me know who's carrying what in terms of the potions.  Ioseph and Thuvian, remember to update your wiki pages if you want to change the spells you have prepared.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

Staring into the forest Ioseph wonders at what might lay ahead to try and stop them from retrieving the gnomes magical cards.

 "Does anyone know what a dark-MAN-tell is?" he asks griping his warhammer a little more firmly.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* 
*Standard:* 
*Free:*
*Swift:*
*5' step:*[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] I didn't know that the spells need changed there. Will do so if that is the rule. This is my first caster in the LPF. Only switched out for _light _since we were headed to a cave.

Ioseph has one of the potions - listed below. And if it's ok I will have him take 6 of the darts as just in case weapons. They are the wrong size, his warhammer is the wrong size, so it all fits - LOL.

darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8)

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 5/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]If you're posting a statblock (which you obviously are), then it isn't a big deal.  It's just that sometimes when I'm doing the crunch I have tabs open everywhere, and it's easier to go just open everyone's wiki page.  No worries though, as long as I know what spells you've prepared, one way or another.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thuvian has his crossbow out, and softly tells Nora in Abyssal to help out with the watching things, which she will grudgingly do, knowing that he only asks that when he truly feels the need.

[sblock=spells]Thuvian is keeping his spells the same for now, not really having a reason to change any.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/3[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 31, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

Upon coming to this wilder wood where everyone is expecting trouble, Arianna stops for a bit to prepare her defenses. "I don't know of these dark man tels.  So, it is likely they do not swim."

[sblock=actions]cast mage armor, walks point with the spear gun (refluffed light crossbow) in hand. Carrying one potion and no scrolls.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 40 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 


Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 1 hr
In hand: spear gun loaded[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 31, 2011)

Although Arianna is unable to recall much about darkmantles, her and Thuvian both remember a few elements from what they saw in the vision the previous evening:  they were clearly aggressive, cave-dwelling creatures, their many tentacles seemed perfect for grappling and ensnaring foes, and the presence of unnatural darkness seemed to suggest that the creatures had a limited ability to magically alter light levels.

[sblock=OOC]I had meant the divination scene to in part be a fact-finding mission, so I think it's only fair to give you some information based on the rolls from that session.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 31, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"Oh, that might have been the name of the cave squids in the vision that attack from above.  Looked like nasty critters who could bend shadows. When in the cave, look up too."  

"Air squids.  That's just wrong."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 31, 2011)

The halfling will take some food and the remaining potions (3) unless another asks for them. She tucks them away safely and thanks the Mr. Gnome. She heads out with the others... Remaining silent and listening.

(( Perception 1d20+8=12 Nothing to see here...))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 8 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* mithral rapier +4 (1d4) and shield [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 31, 2011)

As the party enters the forest, they can't help be feel as though they're being watched.  Nora seems especially agitated, and she rises from Thuvian's shoulder on several occasions, hissing at an unseen target.  When the others check, however, they are unable to find the source of her agitation.

Making their way deeper into the forest, the group remains vigilant.  After a time, they begin to hear a muffled sound, like a failed attempt to suppress a snicker.  As the sound continues, the group once again begins to scan the foliage for its source.  It is Ioseph who spots the culprit - a manically grinning dog-like creature holding a tiny bow in one hand and an unidentifiable brown mass in the other.  Ioseph shouts to the others and points.

[sblock=OOC]The monster beat you guys as a whole in the initiative game, but Ioseph rolled a natural 20, so he gets to act first, then the monster, then all of you; Saranna, Ariana, and Thuvian are flat-footed until it's your group's turn.  FYI, trees provide cover and concealment.  The creature would be identified with a Know. (Nature) check, so you guys are kind of SOL there.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

"Thuvian behind you! In the trees!" Ioseph yells as he barrels into the woods. The cleric reaches the strange dog-like imp and raises his hammer threateningly.

"Stand down or die!" he says with extra malice in his voice.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:*  to E-14
*Standard:*  Demoralize the pup.  *EDIT*: Or maybe not.
*Free:* none
*Swift:* none
*5' step:* no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8)

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 5/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 1, 2011)

The hideous creature laughs wretchedly at the holy man, either unconvinced or unconcerned by his threats.  Raising the hand with the unidentified pile of brown matter - which, at this distance, smells horribly - the sadistic dog gives another laugh and lets it fly.  Ioseph is able to dodge the stuff, however, which he is now pretty sure is of organic origin, and the pugwampi glares angrily.  Retreating to lodge between a set of trees, the creature smiles menacingly, and then whistles.  Ioseph has just enough time to turn and see that another foul creature has stepped out from behind a tree to the north before its slingstone catches him square across the forehead.

To the south, Saranna hears a crashing of tree limbs and turns to see a green imp charging at her with a spear.  She sidesteps and avoids the worst of the blow, but the imp still catches her on her lower side, causing a minor gash.  Nearby, another dog-like creature appears, also carrying both a bow and a mound.  He lets the latter fly at Arianna, and she's not as fortunate as Ioseph, taking the pile square in the face.

[sblock=OOC]Ioseph takes 1 point of damage, Saranna takes 2, and Arianna takes a mound of poop in the face; she's the equivalent of dazzled until she wipes it out of her eyes (a move action).

Bet she's never had that happen before.

Also, as HolyMan demonstrated, any d20 rolls need to be rolled twice, and the worse of the two used, when within 20 ft of a pugwampi.  Should make for fun times.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thuvian decides its time to demonstrate the other half of making illusions dangerous by popping a real spell. Moving around the creature to the north, he drops a cloudbank in an effort to buy his party members to the south time to deal with those foes.

[sblock=actions]move: move 30' around pug1 to D18
standard: cast obscuring mist (center is caster, so D18, 20' radius, 20' high)[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield, silent image[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 1, 2011)

The creatures to the north yelp with surprise as the magical mist radiates outward from Thuvian and enshrouds them.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 1, 2011)

The halfling woman takes the hit in stride and draws up her rapier as she steps to the side, and lashes out with the weapon.

(( 5ft-Move to I-13, draw rapier (move action), and attack 1d20+5=15 1d20+5=17... if hit 1d4=3 dmg ))


----------



## Qik (Sep 1, 2011)

[sblock=Edit: OOC][MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION]: Actually, I believe Saranna is still within 20 ft of the Pugwampi to the southeast, meaning she needs to make another attack roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 1, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

Arianna drops her spear gun and wipes the mess from her face, then closing on the little bugger, tears at it.
[sblock=actions]move equiv clear face, free drop weapon, 5' step to J17, full claw/claw[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 40 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 


Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 1 hr
In hand: claw/claw [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 1, 2011)

Arianna trips as she moves towards the pugwampi, and her attacks flail wildly; the pugwampi easily them, giggling repulsively the entire time.

[sblock=OOC]HM to act, need another roll from Songdragon, then Round 2.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

OCC: You said HM to act then rd 2 - I think that this is my round 2 actions. Is this not right?

Ioseph steps up in the thick soup and swings at the shadowy form of the fey in front of him. Missing once more he wonders at how his blows are so strangely off.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* Attack pup 
*Free:* none
*Swift:* none
*5' step:* to E-15[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8)

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 5/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


You're right, HM - I misspoke.





Although he's able to find his target within the fog well enough, the  holy man's swing takes a sudden veer to the left, and comes down  harmlessly next to its target.  Through the fog, Ioseph can see that the  creature wagging a finger at him in a mocking scold.  For her part, Saranna has better luck, catching the over-exposed kobold across the chest in what seems to be a major wound.  The creature retaliates with his spear, but this time Saranna's armor saves her from any wound.

To the north, the other kobold moves out of Thuvian's cloud in an attempt to clear his sightline.  Catching sight of Saranna doing battle with his brethren to the south, he launches a stone from his sling, which manages somehow to wind through the trees unscathed in search of its target; Saranna, however, miraculously turns to the north at the last moment, and is able dexterously raise her shield and deflect the stone.

The pugwampi to the north takes a step into the trees and fires an arrow at Ioseph; whether because of the fog or the trees, however, it flies wildly over the cleric's head.  Even so, the dog continues the hideous chitter that seems to serve as laughter for it.  To the south, Arianna's foe seems to be more concerned with harassing her than causing any real damage: he takes a step backwards, points a bony finger, and screams at a supernatural volume.  To her horror, the merwoman's necklace explodes into dust.

[sblock=OOC]I rolled again for Saranna, and it was even better than the first one, so she hits, dealing 3 points of damage to the kobold.  The first three baddie attacks miss; the last pugwampi casts shatter, destroys Arianna's necklace (I thought about going for the backpack, but that would have been a royal pain).  You're up, gang.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hoping that the fog is a sufficient distraction for the northern foes, Thuvian moves down to see if he can provide help to the other flank with his crossbow, not wanting to spend any more spells just now.

[sblock=actions]move: move 30' to I21
standard: fire crossbow at pug 2[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield, silent image[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 1, 2011)

Arianna screams back at the pup as she chases it and tries clawing again.
[sblock=actions]5' step to K16, claw/claw[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 40 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 


Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 1 hr
In hand: claw/claw [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 1, 2011)

Moving out from the fog, Thuvian is able to find his mark with his crossbow; his bolt catches the pugwampi in the shoulder, and although its grin falters for a moment, it reappears at Arianna's screams, and widens as her swipes hit air.

[sblock=OOC]Pugwampi is hit by Thuvian's bolt, takes 4 damage due to DR.  HM and Songdragon to act.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 1, 2011)

"What type of madness is this?" Saranna asks as she continues to battle the kobold... (if the kobold is downed) The halfling will moves to support Ioseph.

(( I rolled another attack, in the original post and like yourself rolled higher than my 15.   New Attack... 1d20+5=22, 1d20+5=17 for     1d4=4 damage. If the kobold is down, move to H-15 to flank with Ioseph))


----------



## Qik (Sep 1, 2011)

Saranna's able to keep her wits about her despite the oddly poor luck the party seems to be having; with another swing of her rapier, she's able to finish what she started, and then she moves to join Ioseph in an effort to chase down the pugwampi to the north.

[sblock=OOC]That's one kobold down; HM to act, then baddies again.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

Ioseph moves using the tree to help block the incoming arrows. (cover, +2AC) He wonders why his swings have gone so extremely wide. It wasn't the fog.

He sizes the dog-imp up and raises the hammer...

...and finds it caught in a tree branch as he tries to bring it down on the creature.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* Attack pup (all he needs is one good hit)
*Free:* none
*Swift:* none
*5' step:* to F-15[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 20 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch), _tree providing cover +2 AC_
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8)

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 5/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 2, 2011)

Pinned between the cleric and the rogue, the pugwampi seems to panic, despite his good fortunes at evading his attackers thus far.  As it turns to run from the holy man, Ioseph raises his hammer, only to lose his grip on the weapon completely and botch his chance at an attack.  Saranna however is much more adept at handling the situation, and she's able to catch the creature with a near-fatal blow.  Now scrambling for its life, the pugwampi is able to maneuver out of her proximity and begins running down the path in obvious terror.  Its companion to the north slings a stone at Saranna, but the kobold's aim is off, and the stone ineffectually careens off a tree.

To the south, Arianna's pugwampi continues its giggling retreat, firing an arrow at the summoner that bounces harmlessly off her magical armor; the merwoman seems to not even register its impact. 

[sblock=OOC]Pugwampi 1 retreats, provoking AoOs from Ioseph and Saranna; the former misses, the latter connects for a total of 5 damage once DR is applied.  His second attempt to retreat is successful, so he's able to put a bit of distance between him and the two heroes.  

The remaining kobold attacks with his sling, missing Saranna.  Pugwampi 2 attacks with his bow and misses.

HP update:
- Kobold: 5/5
- Pugwampi 1: 1/6
- Pugwampi 2: 2/6

You're up, gang.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thuvian takes another shot at the creature who keeps giving him an opening for some strange reason. 

[sblock=actions]move: 
standard: fire crossbow at pug 2[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield, silent image[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 3, 2011)

Arianna moves in on the little creature that broke her necklace, determined to make it pay.[sblock=actions]5' step, claw/claw[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 40 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 


Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 1 hr
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 3, 2011)

Ducking Thuvian's bolt, the pugwampi continues its chittering laughter, raising its volume slightly as it dances around Arianna's left-hand swipe.  At last, however, the creature's luck runs out, and with a swing of her right hand, Arianna silence the pugwampi for good.

[sblock=OOC]Thuvian misses, Arianna hits; dead pugwampi.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

Furious Ioseph follows quickly after the small pup. "Oh no you don't! You should have run when you had the chance." He says reaching the creature and drawing back his warhammer. "Now your going to die like your friend over there!"

[sblock=Actions] Move to F-11 and try Demoralize once more.  It must be an easier DC to beat than it's AC LOL[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 3, 2011)

Already frightened, the pugwampi lets out a yelp of fear as Ioseph catches up to it, brandishing his weapon frightfully.  It's clear at this point that the creature has lost all interest in mischief-making, and is simply trying to escape alive.

[sblock=OOC]Ioseph successfully demoralizes the pugwampi; it's shaken for two rounds.  Songdragon to act, then the remaining baddies are up.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 4, 2011)

Saranna moves up towards the other kobold in the woods... "You!" She points with her rapier, "Best be going too!"

((Move to G-12, and attempting to intimidate Kobold 1, Intimidate 1d20+3=11))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* mithral rapier +4 (1d4) and shield [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 4, 2011)

Sensing that the tide is turning, the remaining kobold unceremoniously makes a hasty retreat.  The pugwampi attempts to do the same, although the terrified creature leaves himself open for an attack from the holy man...

Seeing that the battle is won, Arianna begins to casually search the fallen pugwampi to see if the creature has any items of value.  To her surprise, she finds two scrolls, each sealed with the mark of an ear.  Unrolling them, she sees that they're actually magical scrolls of some sort.

[sblock=OOC]Saranna manages to successfully intimidate the kobold (and here I was hoping he'd put up a last-ditch, heroic effort), and he retreats.  The pugwampi tries to do the same, although he provokes an AoO from Ioseph, if the man wants to try and finish him off.

In all, you guys find treasure worth 420 gp - 300 of this is from the as-yet unidentified scrolls, the rest is in the form of coins and misc. equipment (bows, daggers, and arrows).  Let me know if anyone wants to keep the equipment, though remember, the kobold is small and the pugwampi is tiny.

The encounter nets you 600 xp.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 4, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

Looking with a mystical sight, "This one has magic papers.  Someone else is going to have to figure out what they say."  Setting them far aside in the grass, Arianna's vengeance boils a bit. After looting the body, she pulls a dagger and cuts off the ears of the little pup.  With a small incantation, she sears the cut edges.  Pulling a leather thong from her pack, she strings the ears together, creating a necklace to wear.  Walking further into the woods, with another incantation, she calls upon the rains to clean her hands, the blade and this new trophy.  

Walking back to get her spear gun, "The ears shall know who is hunting them." 

To Thuvian, "The papers should still be dry back there."

[sblock=actions]Detect Magic, loot, Jolt, Drench well away from the scrolls, wear trophy for intimidation[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 4, 2011)

"How about I hold onto the scrolls while you play with your trophies? They are less likely to get damaged that way."

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield, silent image[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

OCC: Will not take the AoO. And will help carry items if need to spread the weight around.

Ioseph is glad the creatures fled instead of being destroyed, it was as if a great weight had lifted from him, that he didn't know was there. Heis hammer unused he swings it over a shoulder to head towards where the others were gathering.

"We shouldn't linger to long," he says as Arianna moves to wash her hands. 



> "The ears shall know who is hunting them."




"Who said that?" he asks bringing his warhammer around to defend himself once more.

[sblock=Mini Block]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch),
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8)

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 5/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5 		[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 4, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"I did padre.  Let's get back to the hunt."  The voice is deeper and more akin to the planar creature shell than the mermaid contained inside.
[sblock=ooc]Treating Arianna and her eidolon like a Tok'ra and its host from Stargate.  Different voices, but the shell is the more ominous one.  Or it could be PMS.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 4, 2011)

"So the second skin chooses to talk. You are as shy as Nora, or at least as quiet. Tell me, do you have a name?" Thuvian queries the deep voice.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 4, 2011)

The haflling watches the strangness as she cleans and sheathes her blade. Saranna tears a small bit of her cloak to make a bandage for her slight cut. She then takes up her corssbow and loads the weapon, "Ahhh... We should keep moving."


[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* light crossbow +4 (1d8) [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 4, 2011)

The group gathers anything of value from the fallen foes and once again begin following the path.  After a time, the already hard-to-follow path is consumed by forest altogether, and it takes the combined efforts of Arianna's claws and Saranna's rapier to continue moving in the direction indicated by the gnome's map.  Just as the Saranna begins to sweat in the afternoon sun, with Arianna having periodically stopped to magically douse herself with water some time ago, the group finally reaches the cave they had seen at the gnome's home the previous evening.  A mere sliver in the landscape, they would have likely missed it had their efforts to divine its location been less successful.  

[sblock=OOC]Let me know about any healing or other spells you wish to cast.  The cave is dark, so you're going to need some sort of light source.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 4, 2011)

"Looks dark in there." the halfling says... "I have some light," she says and takes up her ioun torch and lets it float above her head. "Does this work for everyone?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 4, 2011)

"I suppose some of you actually need that."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 5, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"I don't need the light either. But..."  Pulling a couple of sticks from her backpack, "Here are a couple sun rods.  The air squids we think are in here might be able to bend light, so you may need more than one light source."  

"Maybe the two of us should scout ahead?"

[sblock=ooc and actions]Thuvian's question earlier would have got a response of "You can call me 'Teq Oola.'" 
 Pull out two sun rods and give one each to Saranna and Ioseph.  Assuming more than an hour has past, cast Mage Armor on self again. Speargun loaded and in hand.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 40 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 


Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 1 hr
In hand: speargun[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

After the fight and acknowledging the strange creature Teq Oola Ioseph would ask. "Is everyone alright? Did any of you take a serious injury?"

OCC: Status of everyone please. 

____________________________________________________

At the cave entrance Ioseph will accept a sun rod and tuck it into his belt. "Just in case," he comments. "I have this... <casts light on warhammer head> for now."

OCC: Duration 10 minutes.

[sblock=Mini Block]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch),
*HP:* 13/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8)

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 5/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5         [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2011)

"If someone scouts ahead, I would prefer to not be right there with them; I am not much of a scout."


----------



## Qik (Sep 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Obviously, you're welcome to send a scout in; if you want to, just let me know, and we'll do it in a way that doesn't eat up a lot of real life time.

I'm pretty sure Saranna was the only one to take damage in the last encounter (2 pts).[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 5, 2011)

She nods to Thuvian and comments in a whisper,  "Indeed. I do not have the gift to see in the dark." She takes the offered sunrod and stores it away safely. "Thank you."

"I am an able scout, but the light of course, negates a measure of the stealth that might be required." The halfling says in a continued whisper.

"I have a minor wound," she says whispered as she points to the bandaged slash she received during the battle.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* light crossbow +4 (1d6) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

"I see no reason to sneak in," Ioseph says eying the cave entrance. "If these Cultist of the Ear are like the gnome they may know we are coming anyway. Let's move in and stay together, but first..."

Ioseph bows his head and the wooden sun on his chest begins to glow. After a short prayer it burst forth covering everyone in a golden light healing them of any wounds they have taken.

"Arianna and Teq Oola first." 

OCC: Channel energy roll coming up. Can't keep from healing the bad guys.

[sblock=Mini Block]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch),
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8), sunrod

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6): 4/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5         [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 5, 2011)

"OK then, give me about a 15' lead.  I can survive a first strike easier than most of you.  That gives you a short enough distance that you can swarm whatever attacked me."

Arianna slowly leads the group into the cave looking carefully everywhere including up.[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 40 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 


Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 1 hr
In hand: speargun[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 5, 2011)

Saranna follows the others in... grabbing up her ioun torch for the moment within a dark cloth, using the cleric's light source for the time being.

(Stealth 1d20+11=14 , Perception 1d20+11=14, 1d20+8=14)

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* mithral rapier +4 (1d4) and shield [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thuvian follows Saranna, crossbow ready for trouble, relying on his darksight to help him see farther than the rest of the party.

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield, silent image[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to give my apologies about the delay; I'm uncertain as to whether I'll be able to put up a post tonight, but if not, I'll be sure to get one up by tomorrow afternoon.  Sorry for the delay.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 6, 2011)

As the group makes their way down the corridor, the darkness quickly enshrouds them.  Luckily, they are well prepared for it: Thuvian hardly seems to notice the change in lighting, whereas the path is lit for the others by the glow of Ioseph's hammer.

After a few minutes, the group comes to a relatively straight path around 10' wide, which turns to the right up ahead.  As they approach the turn, Arianna suddenly signals for the group to stop, and then gestures to her ear in an instruction to listen.  Sure enough, the others are able to make out the echos of raucous, gruff conversation.   Straining to hear better, Saranna takes a step forward, accidentally stubbing her toe on a rock as she does so.  The cry she gives out is slight, but it seems to be enough: the group hears a brief flurry of indecipherable speech, then silence.

[sblock=OOC]Your move.  Also, SK, I just wanted to confirm that yes, Arianna did have to cast Mage Armor a second time.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thuvian readies his crossbow to fire at the first sign of trouble as he watches his allies for signals of how to proceed.

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield, silent image[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 6, 2011)

Saranna gives a shrug to the others with _'I am sorry look',_ as she raises her own crossbow. She is not quite sure where the small outcropping of rock before her came from that caught her foot.

[sblock=Qik] Just to point out, as you are a new GM, a low roll in a skill does not mean that is that bad or have consequences, especially if a character has a high modifier. A 1 is not an automatic failure with a skill. I have a bard in another campaign with a +33 to a skill and while a 1 only gives a result of 34, that is still darn impressive to most actions in game. 

I am not trying to be picky, but it is worth mentioning to help out a new GM. [/sblock]

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Mini-Stats]Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* crossbow (+4, 1d6) [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I appreciate the input, Songdragon; definitely keep pointing things out to me as they happen (that goes for everyone), as I'm all for advice/input/criticism/etc.  I know I still have a lot to learn about running a game.

The way I fluffed that was more an outgrowth of the fact that the baddie's perception rolls were high enough to have spotted the group; this was due to everyone's stealth rolls (which I made on my own), not just yours.  The fact that Saranna's roll was low enough to get her caught led me to fluff things as I did on the fly; however, I was going on a lot more than simply her roll alone when I phrased things as I did.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 6, 2011)

Arianna moves quietly forward to the next rock outcropping, searching for her opponents.
[sblock=ooc]Since the perception check is opposed by their stealth checks, I will just let the GM roll them.  I might get better than the En roller has given me that way.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 40 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 


Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 59 min
In hand: speargun[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 6, 2011)

Arianna peeks around the corner.  At first, she sees nothing; an aggressive hiss draws her attention however, and she spies a darkmantle rising from its hiding spot on the cavern floor.

[sblock=OOC]PCs win initiative, so you guys are up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 6, 2011)

Arianna shoots wildly, clanging off the cave wall.  She then reloads. While reloading, "Cave Squid".[sblock=actions]std shoot, move reload, free speak[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/11, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 59 min
In hand: speargun[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 7, 2011)

The hallfing lets her ioun stone float into the air... She drops her crossbow and then moves forward behind Arianna and draws up her rapier... 

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]
*Swift Action:* lets her Ioun stone go...
*Free Action:*  drop crossbow
*Miscellaneous Actions:*
*Move Action:*  Move to F - -1
*Standard Action:* Draw rapier

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+4, 1d4, 18/x2) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Ioseph moves quickly to help out the young mer-woman. He stands next to her and prays for Helerion's guidance. 

"I'll help protect you while you kill it." the priest says standing ready.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* 20' to E-0
*Standard:* Cast _guidance_ on Arianna (note: stays for 1 minute - 10 rounds need not use it right away)
*Free:* none
*5' step*: no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Block]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch),
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8), sunrod

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6):4/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5         [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thuvian moves forward and releases his bolt, unable to do anything else without impeding his allies.

[sblock=actions]move to F, -1
fire crossbow[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: 

Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield, silent image[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 7, 2011)

Arianna reloads furiously as the others move into position, keeping their eyes on the hideous creature as it launches itself into the air and begins gliding towards them.  Thuvian fires his crossbow and catches the creature om what may as well be described as the chest, but it continues on its trajectory and slams into Arianna, wrapping its tentacles around her and squeezing painfully.

From deeper in the cavern, a duergar appears out of thin air, brandishing a crossbow; a moment later, a bolt slams into the rock face next to Ioseph.  From the same direction, the party hears a vicious bellow, but even Thuvian can't see a source.

[sblock=OOC]Thuvian hits for 7 damage.  Also, Saranna had already claimed F -1, so I moved you one space over.

Arianna is successfully attacked by the darkmantle, taking 4 damage; the creature initiates a grapple successfully (it has grab), and Arianna takes another 5 damage from its constrict.  That's 9 damage altogether.

The duergar had cast invisibility when it heard you. It "decloaks" with a crossbow attack on Ioseph (a miss).  Going to keep the bellow unexplained for the time being.

Your turn.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

Praying that these latest foes are less intelligent than their previous ones, Thuvian fakes casting fog cloud between the visible crossbowman, and the party.

[sblock=actions]move to E, -1
cast silent image, bluffing it to be fog cloud at E, 6 (DC 16)[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: Silent Image (fog cloud centered on E, 6)

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to let sunshadow know that the duergar failed his will save, and is thoroughly fooled.  Felt it was the least I could do, considering how things went with the mites.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 7, 2011)

Arianna drops her speargun and fights back against the nasty squid, missing wildly.
[sblock=actions]free drop speargun, std claw[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*2*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 59 min
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 7, 2011)

The halfling moves beside Ioseph and then does a quick tumbles to the space in front of him. She then strikes at the darkmantle creature with her rapier.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:* 
*Miscellaneous Actions:*
*Move Action:*  Move to E-1, tumble 1d20+9=21 to avoid AoO
*Standard Action:* Attack 1d20+5=19 for 1d4=2 damage (( I really need an elemental enchant ))

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+4, 1d4, 18/x2) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

"I think there is more than that one dark dwarf. Hurry we must dispatch this thing" the priest whispers as he rushes to destroy the odd aberration.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* Only if darkmantle is killed by attack. Then 20' towards duergar.
*Standard: *Attacking into grapple - I'm not sure but I think it loses it's DEX to AC if it has one. I know that Arianna has lost hers not sure about the initiator. 
*Free:* none
*5' step*: no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Block]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch),
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8), sunrod

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6):4/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5         [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 8, 2011)

As Arianna flails wildly in a desperate attempt to strike her attacker, Saranna tumbles into position and slashes at the foe.  Her blade finds its target, and the darkmantle screams, thrashing about whilst still holding onto Arianna.  With a quick prayer, Ioseph raises his hammer, and feels the calming assurance of the guiding hand of Helerion as his weapon strikes true.  With a dying cry, the darkmantle's limbs grow limp, and it falls to the floor unceremoniously.  

At the sight of the fallen darkmantle, the half-illuminated duergar cries out; while you don't understand the words, his anguish over the fallen creature is clear nevertheless.  With another cry, he drops his crossbow and charges through what to him seems to be a mass of fog.  Be it the fog or the distraction of his own rage, the swing he takes with his hammer when he reaches Ioseph is a wild one.

[sblock=OOC]Ioseph and Saranna finish off the darkmantle.  The duergar failed its will save, so it currently believes its in a mass of fog.  It charged Ioseph, and missed its attack.  You're up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Seeing and hearing that the others seem to have the damage aspect in hand, Thuvian simply moves forward and maintains his focus on the spell.

[sblock=actions]move to D, 1
maintain concentration on spell[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: Silent Image (fog cloud centered on E, 6) (DC 16)

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 8, 2011)

The creature dead Saranna looks to see Ioseph under attack from one of the dark dwarves. She moves forward to help the elder priest. The halfling slashes with her rapier.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Swift Action:*
*Free Action:* 
*Miscellaneous Actions:*
*Move Action:*  Move to D4
*Standard Action:* Attack with rapier 1d20+5=21 for 1d4=1 damage

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+5, 1d4, 18/x2) [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 9, 2011)

Arianna, believing in the fog as well, charges in anyways and finds a dark dwarf to slash at with a claw.[sblock=actions]Move to E5, std claw attack the dwarf[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*2*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 59 min
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

"Cut off it's escape," Ioseph again says quietly not wishing to draw an attention from whatever else may be about. Then the priest starts to move around Arianna <drawing an AoO> to do just that.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* 20' - behind Arianna and then over and down to D-6
*Standard: *attacking w/flanking 
*Free:* Will save to disbelieve
*5' step*: no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Block]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch),
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8), sunrod

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6):4/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5         [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 9, 2011)

Saranna catches the duergar across his cheek with her rapier, opening a slight wound there; Arianna, however, is unable to connect with her swing.  

Ioseph backs away from the duergar, dodging the dwarf's own hammer.  As he moves himself in position to attack, he is suddenly, surprisingly, struck from the opposite direction.  Peering through the stars that have suddenly appeared in front of his face, Ioseph sees another duergar, only this one is much larger than than his comrade.  It smiles a wicked grin at the cleric, which widens as Ioseph fails to connect with his subterranean companion.  The smaller duergar lashes out again at the cleric, but is unable to connect; readying his shield against further attack, he re-maneuvers in order to keep the group from surrounding him.  The larger duergar takes another swing at Ioseph, but misses this time, knocking a chunk of rock off the cavern wall in the process.

[sblock=OOC]Saranna hits, Ioseph and Arianna miss (AC was 15, is now 17 with his shield up).  Duergar 1 misses both the AoO on Ioseph and his own attack as well; takes a 5-foot step and readies his shield.  During his movement, Ioseph passed through squares threatened by the then-invisible duergar no.2 (who cast enlarge person on himself in the first combat round - that's what the yell was); that attack was successful, for 9 damage.  He then missed his own attack.

Just curious - do the duergars reroll their will save each round to disbelieve Thuvian's illusion?  Doesn't make much difference this round, as both failed, but none of the attacks were affected by the concealment.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2011)

OCC: Ioseph will delay and go after the dwarves.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 10, 2011)

With the short dwarf still in reach, Arianna claws at him missing again.
[sblock=ooc]Since the dwarves (and Arianna) had their interaction roll and failed, I don't think they get another chance to disbelieve until a different type of interaction would give the cause to think about it again.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*2*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 59 min
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 10, 2011)

Saranna moves quickly to take advantage of the opening she has spotted. She moves past Arianna while attempting to tumble but does not get it quite right leaving her open to an attack and flanks the dark dwarf with Ioseph. While the cleric waits, the halfling takes the advantage and strikes. 

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*  Move to F6 (Acrobatics to avoid AoO 1d20+9=12 which I am thinking fails...)
*Standard Action:*Attack with raiper (+sneak attack) 1d20+5=19 (+2 for flank that I forgot) 21 for 1d4+1d6=4 damage
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:* 
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+5, 1d4, 18/x2) [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Just waiting on [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION].[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thuvian holds concentration as he loads his crossbow, watching for anybody else beyond the illusionary fog.


----------



## Qik (Sep 11, 2011)

Despite her less-than-optimal maneuvers, Saranna is able to avoid leaving herself open to attack as she moves around the duergar at attacks; her swing strikes true, opening a nasty wound on the dark dwarf.  Both it and its larger companion attempt to retaliate against the halfling, but she's too quick for either of their attacks to be successful.

[sblock=OOC]Saranna hits; duergar 1 is down to 2 HP.  Duergar 1 takes a 5-foot step, both attack Saranna, both miss.

Also, I rolled Saranna's will save against the fog, and she failed, so she has to roll against partial concealment.  And another thing - I believe Saranna's AC is currently 16, since she isn't wielding her shield?  Just wanted to confirm that.

You're up.  Ioseph will get two turns, one for this round and one for the next one, though anyone else is welcome to go before he does.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 12, 2011)

Arianna sidesteps to get a better position on the little dwarf and attacks again. This time she connects and downs him.   "Their damn fog is getting in the way!"[sblock=actions]5' step to F4 for flank, full attack[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*2*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 59 min, Flank
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 12, 2011)

The halfling wonders why her companion has hampered the group's attacks, it makes no sense. With a sigh she moves forth by the large foe and sets up a possible flank for the others.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*  Move to E 10, Acrobatics to avoid AoO 1d20+9=27
*Standard Action:* 
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:* 
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna would have drawn her shield with her rapier. I am going to change it to a buckler later, then I will not have to worry about having it or not.

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+5, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2011)

"It also bought you time and hindered your foe as much as it has you, though perhaps you are right in that it has served it's function." Thuvian will fire a bolt at the massive duergar, letting the fog slowly dissipate over time as he easily ignores it.

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: Silent Image (fog cloud centered on E, 6) (DC 16)(1 round left)

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 14, 2011)

The halfling looks past the dwarf to Thuvian her eyes wide as she thinks to herself, _'He reads minds! I must guard my thoughts around those about Venza.'_ She then focuses to the dwarf at hand and waits for her companions to giver her the right opening.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Ioseph steps back and draws out the potion given to him by the gnome. He quickly drinks it down hoping it will heal him enough to keep him in this battle.

[sblock=Actions]
[/sblock][sblock=Actions]*5' step*: yes to D-5
 *Move:* retrieve potion
*Standard: *drink potion 
*Free:* none[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Block]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch),
*HP:* 7/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8), sunrod

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6):4/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5         [/sblock]

OCC: Delay means my INIT changed and I go after the duergar. I was waiting to see if they got in any hits and then use my channel energy - I didn't wish to use it and then they would go and hurt someone, seems like a waste. But they didn't so I went with the potion instead. For the second actions he will move back towards the enlarged duergar - Will try Acrobatics to not get an AoO but don't see that happening LOL, and swing.


----------



## Qik (Sep 14, 2011)

As Arianna cuts down the smaller duergar, Saranna manages to dance her way behind the larger one.  As Ioseph gulps down a healing potion and feels a slight surge of well-being, Thuvian fires a bolt at the remaining dark dwarf, but is unable to find his mark.

The remaining duergar takes a step to put some space between him and the halfling; for a moment, he eyes each of the three adventurers within reach in turn, looking for an opening.  In a flash, he lashes out with his hammer at the halfling, catching squarely across the head with a massive blow.  Saranna goes down.

[sblock=OOC]Duergar hits Saranna for 14 damage, putting her at -6 HP; she is dying.  Hopefully Ioseph can get to her in time.

Speaking of which: while what you say makes sense, HM, with the way we're doing initiative, you're effectively losing a turn if you don't take two within one "round" at this point (since the end of one round and the beginning of another touch each other - does that make sense?).  So feel free to take two actions within one round - now might be a good time.  [/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

As the last of the mist fades away, Thuvian reloads and fires, torn between his one attack spell and the crossbow, but ultimately deciding the crossbow would hurt more, wishing he could do more.

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects:

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 14, 2011)

Gloating over his felling of Saranna, the duergar turns towards the others just in time for Thuvian's crossbow bolt to catch him squarely between the eyes; the ugly dwarf falls like a stone, a twisted grin frozen on his features.

[sblock=OOC]Duergar's dead; combat over.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Breathing heavily as he takes in the aftermath of the fight. "That was fun, though perhaps someone should tend to our little friend." He says as he pulls out his dagger and makes sure that all three foes are well and truly dead before searching them.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Ioseph rushes over to Saranna and drops his warhammer beside her as he knells down. On his knees he quickly lays a hand on the halflings forehead and whispers a small prayer to Helerion.

OCC: Cast stabilize. Are we still in INIT mode?


----------



## Qik (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nope, so feel free to do what you need to.

I'll list the results of Thuvian's search either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM, you do realize that stabilize has a range of close, right?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

OCC: Nope first time I have ever used it. Thanks.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 14, 2011)

Arianna picks up her speargun and stands guard while the others tends to their tasks.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*2*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 58 min
In hand: speargun[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

"Help me get her back around the corner. Away from this dark dwarves." Ioseph says as he starts to lift Saranna by the shoulders. 

After someone else grabs her feet and they move back around the corner the priest channels the good energy of the sun god to bring the halfling back to consciousness.

"Welcome back," the priest says as Saranna awakens.

[sblock=Actions]
 *Move:* away from the duergar
*Standard: *channel energy 
*Free:* none
*5' step*: no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Block]
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (15 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch),
*HP:* 14/14
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +5

*Perception:* +2, *Sense Motive:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* warhammer (+0, 2d6+3, critx3)
*
Consumables:* potion of cure light wounds (d8), sunrod

*Special Abilities:* 
Channel Energy(positive, 1d6):2/5
Deflection Aura: 1/1
Strength Surge (+1): 5/5

*Spells*
*Orisons:* Guidance, Stablize, Light
*1st Level:* Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, d- Shield

*MISC:*
darts(6) (+1, d3+2, critx2, 20')
Intimidate +5         [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 14, 2011)

(( note: the halfling, with all her gear is only 47 lbs ))

When her eyes open she sees the priest kneeling over her... "My word, does that hurt." She reaches down where the dark dwarf had struck her to find a the wound that was mostly closes, "Thank you Ioseph." she only managers to bow her head slightly from her current position.

Saranna will sit up slowly, and reaches for the potion that she was given by Mr Gnome and removes the stopper, "Bottoms up." she raises the vial in a toast and swallows. As she does the effectiveness is plain to see as all the halfling's wounds close and disappear as if she had never was so near death, save the ripped up armor and blood.

Saranna gets up and retrieves her items, "We good to go?"

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* Drink potion, healed fully
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:* 
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 8 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+5, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

OCC: 47lbs puts Ioseph into heavy encumbrance. Easier to have help jic.

"Ready. Thuvian? Arianna?" the priest says looking on.


----------



## Qik (Sep 14, 2011)

Thuvian's searching turns up a fair bit of equipment on the duergars, some of which is heavy, but will likely be worth carrying back to the gnome's to sell in the future.  Curiously, it appears that the darkmantle had been outfitted with a collar of some sort, which suggests that, rather than a wild creature, it had been used by the duergars as a watchdog of sorts.  Further into the cave, towards the far wall, the presence of a few stools, some bedrolls, and the remains of a campfire seem to suggest that the duergars had been posted here for some time.[sblock=Treasure Found/Rewards]You get 670 XP for the encounter.  Items found are thus: 
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- 2 Chainmail (300 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 2 Heavy Steel Shields (40 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 2 Warhammers (24 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 2 Light Crossbows (70 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 40 bolts (4 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 32 gp[/FONT][/sblock]
As Saranna's wits return, the group hears a sudden *thump*, which appears to be coming from behind the door built into the eastern cave wall.  The door does not appear to have a lock of any sort.

[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 14, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1)*

"Ready."  Arianna moves to her front position to continue on.

After the thump, she inspects where the door should be and listens carefully.


----------



## Qik (Sep 15, 2011)

Arianna leans up against the door just in time to hear another thump, although quieter this time, coupled by what sounds like a muffled voice, as though its owner is gagged.  She hears nothing else, and is pretty confident that she isn't missing anything that could otherwise be heard.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 15, 2011)

The halfling woman is up behind Arianna and whispers, "What do you hear?"

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+5, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 15, 2011)

Arianna puts her speargun and bolt away, and draws her longspear.  Whispering _"Something muffled, probably a prisoner."  _

After looking back to see everyone is ready, Arianna opens the door.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*2*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 55 min
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 15, 2011)

The wooden door gives an audible creak as it turns on its well-worn hinges.

Inside, the room is unlit, illuminated only from the glow of Ioseph's hammer and Saranna's ioun stone.  The room itself seems to be a natural ending of the cave the group had been following, the door itself being on of the few man-made additions to it.  The walls are decorated with parchment and tapestries adorned with a range of arcanic imagery, although a particular image of an ear seems to predominate.  Centered against the far cavern wall, a massive, elaborately decorated golden chest of some sort glints in the half-light.  In a far corner, Arianna spies the source of the sounds: an elder halfling man, bound & gagged, wearing a pair of spectacles with a crack in them.  His eyes initially wide with fright, his expression turns to one of joy as he sees that you are not the ones who have been holding him captive.  He nods at the group vigorously, trying to speak through his gag.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2011)

As he carefully goes over to the halfling, sticking to the wall as much as possible, not knowing who else may be in the room, Thuvian is on high alert.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 15, 2011)

Saranna presses her finger to her lips to the halfling as she looks for any signs of traps as the group proceeds.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+5, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 15, 2011)

The group enters the room cautiously, but sees nothing to warrant such caution: the halfling prisoner seems to be its only occupant, and Saranna sees nothing to suggest a trap of any sort.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 16, 2011)

The big blue demon pulls a dagger while walking up to the halfling.  He cuts off the gag over his mouth and in a dainty voice, "Did you request a rescue?"


----------



## Qik (Sep 16, 2011)

Uncertain of how to react to the monstrous form before him, for a moment, the halfling is only able to nod feebly, his eyes wide at Arianna's bonded form.

"Y...y...yes.....who are you?" he asks shakily.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thuvian will whisper to Ioseph to give the halfling a once over with detect magic if he has it before he steps forward to talk. "We were sent to achieve a number of goals. Rescuing you was one of them. We had been led to believe that there were a few more guards, though, so I am wary of our chances of departure."

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 13 (13 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 2
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects:

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 17, 2011)

The halfling woman comes out from behind Arianna and bows to the halfling man as he is cut loose. She whispers, "Phedilo Crea? We are here to help you. A friend, a strange gnome, a seer in time perhaps, sent us. Are you injured?"


----------



## Qik (Sep 17, 2011)

[sblock=Thuvian]You don't sense anything amiss regarding the halfling, although your confidence in your assessment is not 100%.[/sblock]

Phedilo's eyes widen even further in the shock of hearing his name.  At the mention of the gnome, he begins nodding vigorously.  "Yes, yes...I mean, no, no....I mean..." he takes a breath to steady himself, adjusts his glasses (which does little to improve his appearance, given his current state), and continues.  "You must forgive me: although I have not been able to keep proper track of time in this cave, I imagine it has been at least a week since I've come here.  It has been quite a...trying time," he says, swallowing hard.  When he continues, he seems to have calmed somewhat.  "What I intended to say was, yes, my name is Phedilo Crea, and yes, I know the gnome that you speak of: while not a friend per se - his only friends are the whispers of viewing and the voices of time - I have worked with him often enough.  I should have guessed he would send someone.  And no, madam," he adds with a shake of his head, "I am mostly uninjured, although it has been a trying ordeal, to be sure."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 17, 2011)

The halfling bows slightly once again, "If it is not too much trouble, might you tell us of your captors?"

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*


Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+5, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 18, 2011)

Arianna guards the doorway, looking out into the cavern, while the little ones talk.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*2*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 50 min, tick, tick, tick
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 18, 2011)

The halfling once again adjusts his glasses in what seems to be a nervious tic; frowning thoughtfully, he says, "No, I don't mind, my dear, but I'm not sure how much use I'll be.  But I'll be glad to tell you what I know."  As Phedilo speaks, the others notice him shifting from a demeanor appropriate to a prisoner to that of a scholar, which he seems to wear well.

"From what I can tell, those responsible for my imprisonment are known as the Ears of the Whisperer.  As you may know - having found me here, after all - the Ears claim to be followers of Issolatha, a halfling deity holding sway over the divinatory arts, among other things.  I say 'claim' because the Ears and their actions are far from representative of Issolatha's followers on the whole - I should know, being one myself.  But in any event, their association with the Divine Whisperer, unreciprocated though it may be, is indicative of their interests: the Eye that Peers Through the Veil, the Hidden Path, and the Other World and its inhabitants.  Beyond these general interests, their intentions and pursuits are little known, but some have taken notice of the fact - not the least of which being myself, given my current circumstances - that they have become increasingly active in pursuing whatever aims they have.  Their theft of the gnome's seeing-deck - which likely rivals that of any comparable artifact in this part of the world - is indicative of this increase.

As for why they saw fit to take me prisoner: I am, among other things, extremely knowledgeable in the area of magical items, both in terms of their origins and their utilization.  The gnome's deck, much like the gnome himself, doesn't give up its secrets easily - the order brought me here in the hopes of using my knowledge to glean some of these secrets.  I am happy to say that they were, on the whole, unsuccessful to this end.  A short time ago - perhaps a day or two - those members of the order who were questioning me left hurriedly.  Given your presence here now, my guess is that they became aware of your pursuit of them.  Not even the gnome could keep them completely in the dark of your coming, especially in the absence of the necessary tools." 

 It seems clear that Phedilo could continue to talk if desired, and only stopped here in the absence of a more suitable place to do so.

[sblock=OOC]Also wanted to mention - at this point we're approaching the end of my original adventure (my guess is a weekish, give or take).  As I'd mentioned earlier, I did prepare a bit of an add-on - mostly combat-based, something of a different vibe than what we've had so far, also designed to expand a bit on both Phedilo and the Ears of the Whisperer.  As it stands, it would bring everyone to level 2.  I wanted to check and make sure that everyone was interested in continuing on, though - if anyone wanted to bow out, for whatever reason, I'd totally understand.  So just let me know what you think: if we need to, I'm sure we can pick up some replacements.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 18, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I am all for continuing on.  Good story so far.  Shame for it to drop out early.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 19, 2011)

"A few days ago you say. That is most unusual, as we knew nothing of the Whispering or this place until last evening. We made straight for this hideout of theirs in the morning. I wonder how they became aware that we were on our way, before we knew we would be on our way." The hallfing woman comments.

"The gnome's magics cards, you saw them? Did your captors mention where they might have taken them?" she asks.

(( Was there any more to the caves we entered, or was it a dead end to the door. Sarana is available to continue.  ))


----------



## Qik (Sep 19, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> "A few days ago you say. That is most unusual, as we knew nothing of the Whispering or this place until last evening. We made straight for this hideout of theirs in the morning. I wonder how they became aware that we were on our way, before we knew we would be on our way."




The halfling gives a knowing shake of the head.  "To those skilled in the divinatory arts, there is no discrepancy in possessing such knowledge," he says simply.



> "The gnome's magics cards, you saw them? Did your captors mention where they might have taken them?"



"Unfortunately they did not see fit to share their plans with their prisoner," says Phedilo, puffing himself up grumpily at the notion.  "I was, however, able to glean the name of one of the individuals involved in my...err, "interrogation", shall we say: Emerous Sloh.  I was unable to discern much beyond that, however: the man stayed concealed in what I took to be magical shadows the entire time he was questioning me.  I was unable to identify so much as his race with any certainty (though I can say that he is not blessed to be small folk, for which I am thankful).  In any event, that is all I can tell you about my captors.  Who knows, perhaps in their haste to leave, they left the gnome's deck in the chest they've been keeping here?"  

With a wave of his hand, the halfling gestures the the impressive chest that you spotted when you first walked in the room.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 20, 2011)

The halfling nods to the elder man and moves towards the chest and looks it over for any traps... 

((Perception 1d20+8=19, and if there is a lock Disable Device 1d20+7=8 her skill is lacking... if that does not set off a trap, try again 1d20+7=20 ))


----------



## Qik (Sep 20, 2011)

Saranna moves to inspect the chest and is glad to find that it is untrapped.  It is when she moves to have a work on the lock that she notices it's unusual construction.

The chest is gilded in gold and ornately decorated with vaguely plant-like images.  More importantly, however, is it's locking system: the chest is actually held closed by six locks, one on each corner and one each in the middle of the longer sides.  Setting to work on the first one, she first fails - *click* - then succeeds at undoing it.  Stepping back to survey her work, she can see that, although she's opened the one lock, her failure seems to have activated some sort of auto-lockdown mechanism.  She's not sure how many more chances she'll have, but it seems as though the chest's locks will clamp down and be unable to be opened if she fails enough times.  As she considers her next point of attack, she spies some odd writing on the top of the chest...

[sblock=OOC]This is chest is actually a skill challenge of sorts.  The lock can be opened by a certain amount of successful DD checks - can I get, say, 7 more, Songdragon?  It's also worth mentioning that successful Knowledge (Engineering) or Linguistics checks will provide Saranna with a bonus on her DD checks.  The language is in Sylvan, but if I remember correctly, none in the group speak it.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thuvian will try to make out the writing as Saranna works on the locks themselves.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 20, 2011)

"Perhaps I could get a little help? These locks, are rather different from anything I have encountered. I am not an expert with locks. And I do not think that I have unlimited attempts, there appears to be some sort of counter measure within the locking mechanism itself." the halflings asks of her companions.

She attempts to read the writing... (( Linguistics: 1d20+5=18  ))

[sblock=Disable Device Rolls]  1d20+7=15, 
1d20+7=26, 
1d20+7=19, 
1d20+7=12, 
1d20+7=20, 
1d20+7=11, 
1d20+7=10[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 20, 2011)

"Sorry, but these claws are not very nimble.  And those squiggles look like the ones in books.  They don't mean anything to me.  Normally, I would let it soak for a couple of months, and then carve the wood away to get to the inside bits."


----------



## Qik (Sep 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just waiting to see if HolyMan wants to add anything before I move forward.


----------



## Qik (Sep 21, 2011)

Saranna and Thuvian spend a few minutes attempting to interpret the meaning of the language written on the chest, but it soon becomes clear that they lack the skill necessary to do so.  Having given up trying to interpret the message, Saranna shifts her focus to attempting to tackle the chest's complicated locking system, and she makes some admirable progress given its complexity, but in the end, she makes one too many mistakes, and the chest's tamper prevention mechanism clamps down with finality; however the group accesses its contents, its not going to be straight through its security.  Sensing Saranna's frustration, Phedilo approaches her timidly and suggests, "Perhaps we should simply take the chest with us to the gnome's?  Once there, I'm sure we'll be able to find a way into its contents.  If given some time to study my spellbook," which the halfling holds up, having recovered it from a shelf in the room where it was being kept, "I could conjure us some mounts to help us transport it back."

[sblock=OOC]Saranna's attempts were unsuccessful, so you can either let Phedilo study his spellbook and cast Mount, or just carry the chest back yourselves.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 21, 2011)

"That is probably our only option, though I don't like sitting here or anywhere in these woods when we don't know when your captors are going to return." Clearly frustrated, Thuvian sits down in a corner with Nora after closing and barring the door to the room, not thrilled with the lack of other exits, but not seeing any other defensible positions.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 22, 2011)

The halfling in a sincere apologetic manner, "I am truly sorry, picking locks was never my forte." 

"Yes, let us get out of here. If we are lucky, we might make it back to the Gnome's before it is too late." she comments. As the stronger large folk haul the chest, she takes point and keeps a watch for any danger.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*


Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+5, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]So the way I read it, that's one vote to stay, let Phedilo study, then conjure mounts, and one to leave now....?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 22, 2011)

"From terrifying demon to pack mule.  Ah well.  We can try calling up horses after we are out of the cavern."
Arianna picks up the chest and carries it towards the doorway to leave.
[sblock=ooc]If the chest is less than 136 pounds, it only puts her into medium encumbrance. [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*2*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: Mage Armor 40- min, tick, tick, tick
In hand: large chest[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]It's probably somewhat less than than that, so Arianna carrying it out, it is.  Will do a proper update tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 22, 2011)

With some assistance from the others, Arianna is able to manage carrying the chest out of the cave.  In the sunlight, its golden surface looks even more impressive.  Phedilo turns to the others, impressed with Arianna's abilities.  "Well, with that kind of strength, perhaps my horses won't be necessary after all."

In the end, the group decides to carry the chest back on their own power.  During the trip, they are on their guard, but such vigilance turns out to be unwarranted: although they hear a suggestive sound or two, with Nora sitting up from her perch on Thuvian's shoulder and hissing into the foliage, in the end, they make their way back to the gnome's home without incident.  As they exit the short passage which leads to the gnome's hamlet, the sun, setting unseen beyond the hill line, has begun purpling the sky.  As they make their way up the small path to the gnome's home, he opens the door to greet them.  

"It seems I was right to put my trust in you!"  he calls out, seeing Arianna's burden.  "Comecomecome!  Let us see what you've brought us."

[sblock=OOC]I looked at the numbers a bit and realized that it didn't make much difference which way you traveled, so I made the decision myself in the interest of moving things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 22, 2011)

"A box that desires to be selfish.  It wants to keep what it has to itself."

"I suppose... It might have a right to..."

"Ah, never mind.  Are you able to open it?"


----------



## Qik (Sep 23, 2011)

"Bring it here, and we shall see," comes the gnome's reply.  Arianna makes her way up to the cabin's small porch and drops the chest with a thump.  Making his way over to it, the gnome begins to inspect the chest.  Tracing the inlaid text with one finger, he mutters the words to himself, then moves his hands to each of the chest's six locks in turn.  After a while, he closes his eyes, his right hand resting palm down on the top of the chest, and mutters an incantation.  With a *pop*, all six locks open in unison.  "See?  Easy so."  Lifting the chest's lid eagerly, the gnome begins rummaging unceremoniously through its contents.  After a minute or two, he spits out a word; although you don't understand it in a literal sense, you can read it's intention well enough, and it's not an encouraging one.  He turns to the others.  "My deck is not here..." he trails off, having noticed Phedilo for the first time.  "Phedilo!  You are safe!  Come, come, let us get you inside..." 

As he ushers the elder halfling inside, seemingly unconcerned with whether Phedilo actually wishes to go or not, he turns over his shoulder to say, "You may have whatever's inside - they're mere trinkets, mostly, but you may find some use.  I will also purchase the chest from you..." He stops at the door at this point, having discovered that he has more to say than he realized.  "Say, 500 pieces of gold?  It seems as though I could use some better security.  Now, gather your new things and come inside once you're done, we must discuss what comes next."  With that, he shoves the halfling inside and follows suit.

[sblock=Reward]The chest's contents consist of:
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Scroll of Vanish (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Scroll of Comprehend Languages (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Scroll of Detect Thoughts (150 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Scroll of See Invisibility (150 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Elixir of Hiding (250 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Elixir of Vision (250 gp)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Book: _Fey and the Natural World_ (50 gp): provides +2 circumstance bonus to Know (Nature) checks[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Masterwork Thieves Tools (100 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Four MW fortune teller decks (200 gp)[/FONT]


...plus you get 500 gp for the chest.  Divide things however you want at the moment, we can always finalize the rest later.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Not sure if any of you have noticed, but GlassEye posted notice in the DWI thread that it seems as though HM has taken leave of EnWorld, in which case we're going to need to find a replacement.  I'm currently in an adventure with level 2s, "The Mightiest Weapon", which seems to be wrapping up in the next day or few, in which case I could probably just import one or two characters from there.  Fortunately we're going to be heading back to Venza shortly, so integrating them IC wise shouldn't be problematic.  Just wanted to give a head's up; if you have any thoughts, feel free to chime in.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


EnWorld posting is borked currently.  The way to break in past the brokenness and get a posting is to 
1) Click on the Quick Reply, and type a line of text.
2) When it posts, it will change your line of text to an error message.
3) Edit that post, and you can finally add the text you really wanted.

The New Reply is completely broken.  I sent email to Morrus who owns the  board, but I don't know if he has seen or is working on this. 







Arianna looks into the chest, finding papers, more papers and a couple potions.  "No jewelry?  No weapons?  Oh well."  She lets the others have what they want.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thuvian will hold onto the scrolls. "From a cult devoted to divination and the First World, pretty much what I expected. Probably use their jewelry to hire out any muscle work required."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 24, 2011)

The halfling woman looks over the books, and papers with and comes across the tools and she smiles. Looking to the others, "If no one minds, I would like these, they are a complete set, while mine are not."

She nods to the gnome, "I think that is acceptable."

She takes up her new tools, barring any objections, and moves after the gnome to see what will happen now. His deck is still missing.


----------



## Qik (Sep 25, 2011)

Having finished going through the chest's contents for the time being, the group files into the gnome's home.  Entering the sitting room, they find the gnome and the halfling sipping tea, with a kettle and some extra cups set out in anticipation of the others.  Seeing the four enter, the gnome turns sets down his mug and turns to them.  

"Ahh!  Enter, enter...sit...yes, so Master Phedilo was just filling me in on his experience, which, while terrible, seems to netted us some crucial information.  He mentioned that he was able to apprehend the name of one of the Whisperers responsible for his capture, Emerous Sloh: in a recent attempt to learn more about our foes, I received a vision of a dilapidated church paired with a shadowy figure.  I believe this figure to have been Sloh, and the church, a base of his.  Now that I have the figure's name - name's have power, you see, which is why I don't dally about with mine, spreading it willy-nilly - I should be able to get a fix on the location of this church.  So let you drink, and eat - there's food in the kitchen, if you'd like it - while I inquire the Veil, and hopefully when you awake tomorrow, you will have a destination to head to."

The gnome finishes off his tea, hops up out of his chair, and, barring any questions, begins to head towards his divination room.
[sblock=OOC]If you have any questions, feel free to fire them towards the gnome or Phedilo.  If HM hasn't shown in the next few days, I've found two new players who will be able to jump in while you travel to your next destination.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 25, 2011)

Sipping her tea she considers then asks, "This Emerous Sloh person, what kind of threat is he. By that I mean, can he throw around arcane magics or fights well with a blade. Just trying to assess how dangerous he might be as well as consider how to defeat him, if the need requires."

At the gnome's comments on names, "I have spoken to out Grey Ones on the subject before, and the power of the name is know all of such a name, as well as having the right inflection of how you speak it. So why not give a nickname, or merely use your first name. It has to be better and a more comforting to those you deal with that you do have a name and not referred to as Mr. Gnome."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 26, 2011)

Arianna sits quietly, while the little ones chat.


----------



## Qik (Sep 26, 2011)

It is the gnome who responds to Saranna's question first.  "All I can say for certain is that I sensed some dark magic in the vision which I received of him, although whether it all emanated directly from Sloh, or was in part supplemented by the aura of that which does his bidding, I cannot say."

Phedilo adds, "While I was unable to apprehend much during my imprisonment, I did notice Sloh taking a look through my spellbook when I was first captured.  From where I sat, it seemed as though he was giving it a wizard's eye."

At Saranna's entreaty for an identifier for the gnome, the creature shakes his head stubbornly.  "I care far more for my safety, and for the safety of the world which is maintained through the protection of the knowledge I hold, than for trivial comforts of those who insist on ultimately unnecessary social norms.  I am sorry my dear, but to the world, I am simply The Gnome: it is the safest way."  Regardless of the truth or wisdom of that statement, it is clear that the gnome settled the matter for himself long ago.  

With that statement, the gnome heads towards his divination room, where he ends up residing for the remainder of the night.  At one point, Phedilo goes to check on him - "Let me do it - I am well-enough versed in such matters that my appearance will not be a grave interruption" - and returns, only to say that the gnome's divinations are not yet complete.  In the end, the party goes to bed without finding the results of his mystic entreaties, which are passed on only with the coming of morning.

After waking, the group begins to file into the common room in their own time, where they are met with tray of freshly baked scones, some homemade jelly, and a hot kettle of tea, with Phedilo proudly taking credit for the former to those who ask.  As the group eats, the gnome summarizes his divinatory experiences from the previous evening.  "Although I was unable to learn anything new about this Sloh  himself, I was able to pinpoint the location of his lair; once I knew what I was looking for, it was a relatively easy thing to do, since his mark is quite apparentonce you know how to read it."   Leaning in as if to emphasize his next statement, the gnome's voice grows grave.  "His is a place of much darkness, children; you must be wary.  Once I saw this darkness, I realized that your group, as strong as you've been, will need some changes, and some help."  Turning to Ioseph, he says, "I am sorry, good man, but the time has come for us to part ways; there are others who will be needed to take your place."  The holy man seems disappointed, but he calmly accepts the gnome's words.  Turning back to the others, the gnome says, "Now then, if you are prepared to go, I shall take you to the place of Emerous Sloh."

*  *  *

Perhaps to your surprise, the gnome takes the group in the direction of Venza, ending up at where your journey started: the Dunn Wright Inn.  Stopping at the front door, he says, "Wait here; I will summon your new companions."  Without further explanation (which, at this point, is hardly surprising), the gnome throws open the door and walks into the inn.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for all the railroading at this point (and all throughout the adventure, really - one of the things I'll need to work on for next time), but in the interest of pacing I thought it would be good to push things ahead.  Plus, our two replacements for HolyMan are currently languishing in the DWI, and I didn't want to keep them waiting.  I'm going to do the recruiting in that thread, and then we'll move things back to here.  Thanks for bearing with me.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 26, 2011)

As the gnome reemerges from the inn a frazzled wooly faced old man covered from head to foot stumbles out the door behind him leaning on his staff. He turns to someone presumably following behind him but still out of eyesight:

"Were we goan hanyway?"

His bloodshot eyes, winestained lips and unsure stagger make you suspect the old man is quite drunk.









*OOC:*


 Relic reporting for duty. I was thinking a few more days would pass giving him some time to sleep and sober up. Daylilly took something at the beginning of last adventure that seemed to sober him up pretty quick so I'm hoping he can slip Relic a bit to get him back to normal. Or that at least a night passes before we get whereever we are going (I'll start reading through the thread to get familiar with what is going on, so you can just say we've been told the story as we are travelling rather than repeat it all again.)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thuvian takes all the talk of darkness in stride, being well used to it already. The thought of facing a rival wizard both pleases and worries him, though he shows neither emotion directly. Being back in the city, Nora has once again curled up in his backpack, too used to the sights, sounds, and smells to care.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=after waking]Summon Teq and heal him some.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 18
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: mage armor
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds, 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *1* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*11*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none[/sblock]
After the gnome exits the inn, "Do we have time to stop at the Mystic Pearl?  I could use a couple special healing potions.  Your payment from the fine chest should cover the cost."


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

The gnome nods.  "Yes, of course, of course, we shall restock our equipment, once the Great Hero joins us."


----------



## Systole (Sep 27, 2011)

The door to the inn slams open, and some sort of humanoid lurches out.  Between the filth and the alcohol fumes, it's difficult to make out exactly what _type _of humanoid it is, until it drunkenly loses its balance, half-spins around, and drops unceremoniously backward into a puddle, splashing anyone not quick enough on their feet with a wave of foul-smelling, brackish water.

The fall slows the humanoid enough for everyone to get a good look.  Unbelievably, it's a short, scarred, filthy elven man.  Using his giant hammer as a crutch, he works his way to his feet, still dripping liquid of a composition best left unconsidered.  Even at his full height, he hardly comes up to the old man's nose.

He stares at the party, his eyes barely focusing.  After a moment, he says, "I, Daylily of Clan Falshenaya, am greets yous, and at command of tiny Elder, will putting my hammer in the faces of many enemy, for them to swallow."

Waving his weapon menacingly at the empty street, he says, "So where is be the enemies?"









*OOC:*


[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] The stuff Daylily drank last time would probably kill Relic.


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

"They is be coming, hero," says the gnome.  "But first - supplies."

The gnome leads the group over to the Mystic Pearl, so that Arianna, and any of the others, if they so desire, can pick up some equipment.  Once completed, the gnome leads the group to the Rannochio district.  After a few minutes of winding their way through the narrow streets, the group arrives at what appears to be their destination: an abandoned church.  

Sitting at a particularly weathered intersection, the old building seems to have long since entered a state of disrepair: most of the windows are busted out, and there seems to be evidence of a fire.  Gesturing, the gnome turns to the others, saying simply, "We are here."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 27, 2011)

Arianna switches to her more social mermaid form before doing her quick bit of shopping.  After shopping, she returns to her battle form.

After arriving at the church, "So, do you have a physical description of this Sloh person?  I would think you want to talk to him.  Are we to keep him capable of talking by normal means?  Do we simply drag him out here into the street, or do you have more private accommodations you want him brought to?  Or are you coming in with us? ... Is that enough questions for now?" The big blue beast smiles down at the gnome.[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds,  39 spear gun bolts, 
. . . . . . . . . . 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, 4 days rations
Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *1* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*11*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 27, 2011)

Relic stumbles into the mystic pearl and  back out a few moments later stuffing a set of manacles  into his backpack.

"Zey didn haff a hat."









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] Are we carrying on from the last  adventure into this one as if it was the same day. Or has a day passed giving Relic time  to relearn spells before he  began "washing away" the bitter taste of his dealings with the Feador Family?


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

Saranna greets the newcomers with a bow, "Good day to you. I am Saranna."

The halfling follows along with the others... "A most interesting place..."


[sblock=GM Question]Did we level? I was not clear on that.
Calculations to date...
717.5 xp from encounters + 41 days xp 287 = 1004.5 xp (still short of 1300 for level 2)

448.75 gp from encounters + 41 days gp 246 = 694.75 gp

Is this correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2011)

The gnome returns Arianna's smile with one of his own, even as the others can sense his preoccupation with the impending conflict.  Gesturing to Phedilo Crea, who has traveled with the group mostly in silence since they left for Venza, the gnome says, "Unfortunately, our friend here was unable to get a good look at Sloh whilst being interrogation: the man seemed keen to conceal his visage.  It would be good to have a conversation with him, yesyes, but I do not hold you to that if it is not 'in the cards'" - the gnome giggles.  Growing serious again, he continues, "For all we know, he may not even be at home.  As for where this potential conversation may take place - I will be entering the church with you, since I doubt Phedilo and his minions will be out in the open, but as in the cave, the battle itself will be yours.  In any event, it is much likely he'll have concealed himself somewhere."  Looking the group in the eye, he adds, "Are we ready to proceed?"

[sblock=All Kinds of OOC]jbear - I'm considering Relic and Daylily to be starting fresh, despite the real life closeness of their transition from The Mightiest Weapon to Uncertain Whereabouts.  In my own head, I'm envisaging this to be unfolding on the afternoon after TMW, which certainly makes for a busy 24 hrs, but I do want you two to be starting fresh with spells, HP, etc, even if we've made a slightly awkward transition from one adventure to the next.

Songdragon - no, we haven't leveled yet.  I assume you're asking b/c Daylily and Relic are a stone's throw from level 3.  I've already PM'd with Systole about the matter, and he's agree to forgo leveling Daylily until after the adventure, and (not to put him on the spot) I was hoping jbear would agree to the same.  This last phase is going to be short, with only a few encounters, and I opted to invite Sys and jbear to jump in since I didn't want to be stuck waiting to recruit other level 1s when we didn't have that far to go.  Plus, I know from personal experience that they're reliable posters and great RPers, so I jumped at the chance to have them be the replacements when it became clear that we needed some.  Hope everyone's okay with this.  My apologies for not opening it up for discussion; to be perfectly honest, it just didn't cross my mind.

Also, [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] - I'm pretty sure you can auto-buy that necklace of fireball, since DT's going to add it to the Pearl's inventory from TMW.  Just make sure that gets clarified.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 27, 2011)

"Just a sec."  Arianna casts mage armor upon herself, makes sure her three healing potions are tucked securely in her pocketed scarf for easy access, then draws and loads her speargun.  "OK. Ready." [sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds,  39 spear gun bolts, 
. . . . . . . . . . 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, 4 days rations
Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*11*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - mage armor  1 hr
In hand: speargun [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 27, 2011)

Even though the alcoholic haze around Daylily is still practically visible, the barbarian appears to have sobered up considerably in the walk to the church.  Reaching into a pouch, he withdraws a wad of some sort of partially-dried leaves and bites a hunk off.  He spits, sending a strip of red spittle across the grey cobblestones.

Hefting his hammer, he nods.  "I ams being much ready, Elder.  If only you says to go."

[sblock=OOC]Using barbarian chew for an extra round of rage.

Re: other stuff. As Qik said, this is mostly so you guys don't have to wait to recruit someone to replace HM.  Although I'm relatively new to PbP, I know how much it sucks to be in adventure limbo.  So when Qik asked, I was happy to help git-r-done.  However, this is you guys' adventure -- you've been here since day 1, so you're driving and Daylily is mostly just hired meatshield.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 28, 2011)

Having waited outside of the Mystic Pearl for the others to finish, being uncomfortable with spending money before he had finished earning it, Thuvian keeps the scrolls accessible, but holds off using them until the time is right, but he does pull out a scroll of mage armor as the fighting in here is likely to be up close and personal, even as he keeps his crossbow out for lack of another weapon. With that, he is ready to proceed.

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 7
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor (1 hr)

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Yeah, good call. I'm going to play Relic that way as well. Still slightly drunk, suffering the beginnings of a bad hangover and mostly in the background. He'll just help put the odds in the groups favour in a fight. 

Re: The Necklace of Fireballs: Its alright. Manacles of Cooperation is more Relic's style I think, and then I don't have to worry about it blowing up in my face either. 







Relic looks around at his new companions with an expression as though he were seeing them for the first time. He nods and mumbles something as they cast defensive magic upon themselves. After a few moments of shaking his head and slapping himself in his face he also casts Mage Armor upon himself.

Once done he waits sullenly clutching his forehead, leaned heavily upon his staff, wondering where on earth he is going and why.


----------



## Qik (Sep 28, 2011)

Sensing Relic's bewilderment, the gnome puts an arm on his shoulder.  "Don't doubt where fate has placed you, Old One; I, for one, am pleased it has brought you our way."  Turning to the others, the gnome nods.  "Let us enter."

The group enters the church, with Arianna and Daylily taking the lead, ready for resistance.  For a few tense moments, the group makes their way into the ruined church, keeping their eyes open for any sign of movement.  Instead, they find...nothing.  

The crumbling church consists only of a single room where worship once took place long ago.  The light streams in through the mostly broken windows, illuminating about a dozen rows of dilapidated pews.  Dirt and grime cover everything, and the group notices the church's holy symbol, hanging from the center of the far wall, once clearly the prized item of this space, now hangs in ruins, having long since been robbed of whatever precious materials it once was adorned with.  As the group makes room for each other at the far end, the gnome puts his hands on his hips, clearly puzzled by the apparent lack of anything remotely resembling an evil wizard.  "Hmm...perhaps we shall search?"

[sblock=OOC]Perception rolls and other actions, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 29, 2011)

The halfling woman seems to get to the business at hand, with a rapier and shield in hand she looks about the ruins of the church.


[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*Search (Perception)1d20+9=24
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 29, 2011)

The keen-eyed Saranna wastes no time in her search of the church.  Making her way towards the alter, she spots an unusual protrusion at the base of the crumbling holy symbol: a handle.  As she moves in for a closer look, she also notices something else: a barely-visible wire running from the top of the symbol into the ceiling.  Her instincts tell her that it connects to the handle at one end, and what likely is a trap at the other.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 29, 2011)

"Looks like there is a trap here..." she say to her companions. "I could attempt to disable it?" she asks questioningly.


----------



## Systole (Sep 29, 2011)

Daylily shrugs, as if to says, _What else are you supposed to do with it?_


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 29, 2011)

"You got the tools, go ahead and use them." as she backs away from the trap area to search other things.


----------



## Qik (Sep 29, 2011)

Arianna moves slowly throughout the remainder of the small church, weaving between the pews with her eyes peeled, but she's unable to find anything else of note: just grime, and the occasional bird taking roost in the building.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 30, 2011)

Saranna takes out her new tools and then looks over trap before and says, "Here goes," she starts carefully...

(Disable device (MW tools) 1d20+10=17 That sucks... )


----------



## Qik (Sep 30, 2011)

Working on the trap, Saranna feels a twinge of fear as her tool vibrates the string with unintentional force.  The group hears a small snap, and then an arrow flies out of nowhere, embedding itself in the halfling's side.  Clutching at the arrow, Saranna goes down.

[sblock=OOC]Saranna fails by more than 4, setting off the trap.  Unfortunately, it achieved a successful crit, resulting in 20 damage.  Saranna's now at -8 HP.

Sorry, Songdragon; it's not me, it's the dice, I swear![/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 30, 2011)

Hearing the arrow whistle by and seeing Saranna fall, Arianna rushes over to her, drawing the normal healing potion from her scarf as she moves.
[sblock=actions]Move and draw CLW potion. Next round full action to administer healing potion to the unconscious halfling.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thuvian winces as he watches the trap go off, but is unable to provide any help to his party member. Instead he moves forward to provide covering fire for Arianna as she moves up to help.

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 7
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor (1 hr)

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining: 1st Level: shield[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 30, 2011)

Relic stares in shock his mouth opening and closing like a fish as the blood spills over the floor. At last he fumbles in amongst the pockets of his robe for a potion and hurries towards the fallen woman.









*OOC:*


 Move and Draw CLW potion as well; will also administer nest round.

[MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION] I can't seem to see the dice roll for the trap going off. Is it just me being blind?


----------



## Qik (Sep 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


You're not blind, jbear, I just haven't been including my rolls since it makes life easier on me.  Maybe in this case they would have been helpful, just as an objective demonstration of the rolls.  If this bothers anyone, let me know, but during combat, it does make life easier not having to display everything.







Both Arianna and Relic rush to the halfling's aid, each in turn administering a potion to her.  It's contents seem to stabilize the halfling, but she still seems far from healed.  Thuvian meanwhile keeps his crossbow at the ready, but, seeing nothing, assumes its source was automated rather than a living enemy.

[sblock=OOC]Saranna heals 9 HP, putting her at 1 HP.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 1, 2011)

"That's one way to take a trap out!" Arianna says smiling.  "Without Ioseph here, I think someone is going to have to walk you to a nearby 'occupied' church to get you back to full strength before we go chasing our quarry.  Do you have a preference?"

[sblock=ooc]CLW is d8+1 at first level for potions, so she should have another +2.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't use the dice roller when I DM either. It's simply faster, easier, and allows me to run a smoother game overall.


----------



## Qik (Oct 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the +2; that's what I get for posting on less-than-optimal amounts of sleep.  So Saranna sits at 3 HP.

Thanks for the input, sunshadow; didn't think it was a problem, and yes, it does make life easier for me, but I figured I'd check.


----------



## jbear (Oct 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 No worries! You probably mentioned that to the main players. Now I know then it's  all good


----------



## Systole (Oct 1, 2011)

"Is the heal magic drinkings not enoughs?"  Daylily reaches into a pouch and pulls out a fistful of vials.  "I am have many.  You should taking some."









*OOC:*


Daylily has 3xCLW.  Drink as many as you need.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 1, 2011)

"My... my word." the halfling woman looks down at the blood and wear most of a brutal looking wound used to be. "That was some trap."

She looks to the others... "Many thanks to you all for your aid in keeping me alive." she bows to each. 

She nods to Daylily, "While I am alive, the wound is still... something." She will take the offered potions. "Please, keep the others in case we run into more trouble. I will be sure to acquire more potions, so that you may all replenish what you have used."

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 11 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 1, 2011)

"Is not to worry about the drinking magics, tiny hunter.  There is place nearing-by where they trades the drinking magics for _yellows metal_."  He snickers and shakes his head in amused disbelief.


----------



## jbear (Oct 1, 2011)

Relic chuckles at Daylilly's comment for quite some time.


----------



## Qik (Oct 1, 2011)

Phedilo rushes over, his eyes almost bursting out of his head at the sight of Saranna covered in blood.  Stammering and shaking visibly, the halfling says, "A...are you al-alright?"  It's clear to those new to the group that he's a scholar, unused to seeing the effects of battle.  The gnome, meanwhile, follows behind the man, a look of concern on his face, but not overly so now that Saranna's been nursed back to health.  Looking at the rogue, he asks, "Once you've recovered, lady, we must know: do you think it safe to proceed now?"

[sblock=OOC]Let me know what's next.  Also, I'll need a marching order for when you do continue on, now that we've shuffled the group a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 2, 2011)

She looks to the fellow halfling, "I will be fine, thank you."

She looks over the trap to determine what it was for. ((Did it hide something, or just moving of the holy symbol? One does not usually set traps for no reason...)) "Hmmm... so what is here..."


----------



## Qik (Oct 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry that wasn't clear - you were able to ascertain the presence of some sort of handle, which is clearly meant to be pulled/turned/whathaveyou, although you don't necessarily know the function of this handle.  The trap is attached to this handle.  The gnome, having already noticed your inspection of this handle, was asking you whether it was now safe to pull it.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Saranna will examine the handle one last time... 

If all clear the halfling will nod, "It appears to be. I can attempt to open it and assume the risk." Unless anyone objects she does so, twisting/pulling the handle to open it...


----------



## jbear (Oct 3, 2011)

"I shink you've asshumed enough rishk for now. Let me open the door. If shomeone ish to be shkewered it might ash well be me. *Hip*"

Still with more alcohol then blood in his veins Relic is feeling very courageous. He totters forward and kneels by the trap door. He waits until the others clear away  a safe  distance and then attempts to open the door, bracing himself for the impact of a second  arrow.


----------



## Qik (Oct 3, 2011)

Saranna's once-over doesn't reveal any more danger, but the wizened old wizard steps in anyway, and before the halfling rogue can speak, the man reaches for the protrusion.  No sooner does he exert an ounce of pressure than another arrow comes flying from the same direction, catching the man in the thigh and creating a nasty wound that, although not fatal, is clearly serious.  As it gets tended to, the gnome observes, perhaps unnecessarily, that "It appears as though there's more to this trap than a single arrow."

[sblock=OOC]Relic takes 9 damage, although I'm sure the booze eased the pain a bit.  [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 4, 2011)

Relic sits down in a quickly growing pool of his own blood and stares at the arrow.

"Lets shtop playing with the door, now, shall we? Where are theshe arrows coming from? Anyone shee?"

Relic peers towards the direction he figures the arrow must have come from based on the angle of entry of the arrow sticking in his thigh. 

"Why don't one of you go have a look over there for the dangeroush part of the trap, pleash."


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2011)

Wordlessly, Daylily hands a potion over to the old wizard.


----------



## jbear (Oct 4, 2011)

Relic drinks back the potion  with a gulp. He then  reaches into the folds of his cloak and hands Daylilly a potion as if it was the most normal thing in the world.

He  furrows his brow looking at his leg, not really understanding why the wound hasn't closed. His eyes widen at last in understanding. He snaps the head off the arrow that has pierced  through to the back of his leg and pulls the shaft out the other side. Wincing  as  he gets back to his feet he shakes his shaggy head trying desperately to clear the muck inside. 

He mumbles something that sounds a bit like: "How does that thingamajig go again"

The simple spell finally returns to his lips and his focus begins to  return, the fog washed away by the gentle push of the magic. He extends his hands in search of magical energy.









*OOC:*


 Relic casts Detect Magic, initially at the door and then sweeping around the room as systematically as he can manage.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2011)

Arianna goes over and investigates where the arrow came from.


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


 @jbear  Haha!  I just checked your character sheet.  I thought you only had the one potion.  Serves you right, though.







Daylily leans on his earthbreaker.  "When you is tire of look, letting me know, and I wills make smash the table-thing with hammer."


----------



## jbear (Oct 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Lol! Yeah, I had a feeling it was still trapped and I didn't want the poor halfling  with another arrow in the head. I figured  Relic  could take a  hit. It seems that Qik is rolling pretty high on his dmg rolls as well. It's hard for me to imagine Relic playing too smart til he can sober up properly. And as we said we were going to  back  seat I thought taking an  arrow was a good contribution


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thuvian just patiently sits back waiting to be able to do something.


----------



## Qik (Oct 4, 2011)

Arianna makes her way in the direction of the right-hand wall, where both arrows came from.  Methodically, the eidolon-bond merfolk scans the walls, dilapidated pews, and various other debris for anything that looks out of the ordinary.  The first thing she spots in this regard is a small slit at the top of the right-hand wall, about 25 feet up - almost assuredly where the arrows originated.  Searching further, she also spots a small protrusion from the base of one of the pews in the front row, the relatively new metal of which seems out of place against the weathered wooden pew.  Leaning down, she inspects it carefully, and, finding nothing that seems cause for concern, she turns the discreet handle.  With a groan, a small section of the stone floor against the back wall retracts, exposing a gloomy stair case.  The group moves into position to peer down into its depths, where they can see the faint torch light illuminating the base of the stairwell.  Gazing into the dark with the others, the gnome says, "I believe myself and Master Crea will be remaining up here."  Wordless with fear at the prospect of what awaits below, Phedilo can only nod his agreement.

[sblock=OOC]My apologies for playing out Arianna's actions a bit, Satin, but she beat the DC to find the bypass switch and I felt it would be best to move things a long, in the interest of speed.  

The stairwell lasts for about 50 feet before reaching the bottom; although it's gloomy, between the light from the church and the light streaming in below, sight won't be much of a problem.  It also appears that once you do get down to the bottom, things will be relatively well-lit.  The stairwell itself is about 10' wide.

Marching order, too, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]No problem on running Arianna any time.  I hate taking three days to get through a door.[/sblock] "So six goons can walk in the front door and kidnap both of you this time?  Are you sure?"

"Since I can see better than the rest of you in these shadows, I will take point."  With the expected rather short corridors down there, she opts for the spear in hand this time.[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds,  39 spear gun bolts, 
. . . . . . . . . . 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, 4 days rations
Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*11*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - mage armor  50 min
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 4, 2011)

The gnome begins nodding his affirmation, but it is Phedilo who speaks this time.  "I'm sorry, ma'am, but I am a creature who knows my limits, and they do not extend to traversing through the hidden corridors of a necromancer's lair.  I spotted a tavern around the corner - perhaps we could wait there for you lot?"

[sblock=OOC]Good to know, SK; I appreciate you being flexible.  And I agree: things had dragged on more than I'd wanted as it was, so when Arianna made the perception DC, I figured it was a chance to move things forward.

Also, forgot to mention - that's 600 XP for getting through the trap (CR 2).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2011)

"Is you want me in front, to make smash?  Or in behind, to back-guarding?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thuvian chuckles as the comment of being able to see better, but says nothing as he has no interest in taking point. Falling into the middle somewhere, he has his crossbow ready.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2011)

"In da bak.  You are strong.  You protect casters.  If fight in front, you are fast.  You join me to fight."


----------



## jbear (Oct 4, 2011)

Relic  stops casting his spell when the door grates open none the wiser. He shakes his head again.

"All clear then."

He hobbles towards the dark entryway slugging back another potion. The wound seals.









*OOC:*


 Relic takes another CLW potion and takes up the rear in front of Daylily. 3 + 8 Hps healed takes Relic back to full. 







[sblock=Relic] Lvl 2 Human Wizard
HP: 17/17
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status:  Mage Armour
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze, Light
Lvl 1: Mage Armour: USED; Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray
Bonded Ring: 
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
Consumables: 3/5 CLW Potions
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oops!  Sorry about forgetting the Detect magic, jbear.  But yes, as you can see, it's all mundane up here...







As the gnome and Phedilo bid the group farewell and good luck, the the quintet begins to cautiously make their way down the stairs, making their way towards the surprisingly well-lit room down below.  Arianna reaches the bottom first, peers in, and calls out a warning to her companions, tightening her grip on her spear unconsciously at the sight of the horrors that lie within.  From where she stands, she can see two corpses, badly deteriorated and yet repulsively animate, and a floating flame in the northwest corner of the room.  Further inspection reveals that the flame actually surrounds a floating head, mostly bone but with a few patchy remnants of skin; its visage is expressionless, and its eye sockets hollow.

[sblock=OOC]PCs win initiative, so you act first.  Feel free to make Knowledge (Religion) rolls to learn a bit about your foes, but without Ioseph, I know that's not this group's strength.  Also, those columns provide cover, and you can't move through those spaces.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 5, 2011)

"Dead things walking.  Day Lilly come fight."  Arianna steps around the corner and stabs at the zombie with her spear.[sblock=actions]Move to I9, std attack zombie at G8 with longspear at reach[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations 
. . . . . . . . . . 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*11*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - mage armor  50 min
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 5, 2011)

Relic's brow furrows momentarily before he acts as he tries to drag knowledge of these creatures from his sodden mind ...









*OOC:*


 Rolling Kn: Religion


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 5, 2011)

The halfling looks rather shocked that Relic was hit by another arrow, but again the group jumps into action to be sure that he is well. She is thankful that she was not hit again, but felt guilty that she did not discover the danger first.

As the group continues she makes her way down, rapier and shield in hand and upon seeing the fleshy bits of humanoid beings has her disgusted and worried. She then spots the flaming skull and becomes concerned.  Arianna moves in and attacks and the halfling takes her cue and moves to the right... and takes up a spot behind the pillar using it for cover from the monstrosity there.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:* move
*Standard Action:*move to H15
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*


Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I considered making the info public for all to see, but I didn't want to deprive Relic/jbear of that pleasure.  







[sblock=Relic]Even in his mildly inebriated state, Relic is able to recall an early lesson on the undead: the creatures are immune to mind-affecting effects, meaning the wizard's normally reliable Sleep spell is rendered useless on them.  Relic also recalls that zombies are moderately resistant to blunt and piercing weapons, owing to the hardened nature of their atrophied flesh.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Just wanted to make sure we were all on the same page - I'm doing group initiative, so jbear and Systole, you can post in any order on the "PCs" turn.  Figure it's obvious, but thought I'd err on the side of caution.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 5, 2011)

"Is fight?  Yah!" Daylily shouts happily. A vein begins to pulse on his forehead as he runs forward into melee.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if the columns provide cover on the diagonals or not.  If they DON'T provide diagonal cover, move to H12.  If they DO provide diagonal cover, move to H13.  Rage.  Smack #1 with hammer.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage
Rage Remaining: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 5, 2011)

Seeing a viable target from his current position, and deciding to hold onto his remaining bolts for the time being, being unsure of this particular undead's strengths, Thuvian launches a tiny dart of acid at zombie1.

[sblock=actions]Cast Acid Splash[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 7
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about not being clear: the columns do provide diagonal cover.







Both Arianna and Daylily step into battle, the former with grim resolve and the latter with the gleeful demeanor of a puppy turned loose in a field.  Both however are unable to damage their repulsive opponents: Arianna's spear takes little more than a harmless piece of already-flayed skin off her target, whereas Daylily's exuberance causes him to swing wide, knocking a sizable chunk of the column off in the process.  Meanwhile, Saranna moves herself into position as the still-partially-drunk Relic racks his brains...

[sblock=Update]Both Daylily and Arianna miss (AC is 12).  Relic and Thuvian to act.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

Thuvian expertly weaves a small dart of acid between the rabid elf and the dented column, burning off a portion of the zombie's forehead.  Although the creature doesn't even acknowledge the damage, it's clear that Thuvian has caused harm to it.

[sblock=Crunch]Thuvian hits the zombie, dealing 2 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, that's a round up, so it should be 3.  1-2 -> 1, 3-4 -> 2, 5-6 -> 3.

So you're telling me that I hit on a roll of 3 an above, and I rolled a 2?  Damn it.


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


3 it is.

And damn, indeed.


----------



## jbear (Oct 5, 2011)

As Relic walks far too bravely into the room, still with a slight limp he mutters loud enough for the others to hear, but to noone in particular:

"Did someone say necromancer's lair? Sand blown in my Eyes! And all I can think of are spells that play against the mind! Completely useless against the mindless! Blades! That would show a zombie who's boss! And Daylilly with a hammer, me with a staff..."

Tisking at himself he walks around the corner into the room, moving to take cover behind a large column. He leans out and with a point of his finger he fires a ray of frost at the Flaming Skull in the corner. The hiss of flame when the ice impacts is quite spectacular.

[sblock=Actions] Move: to I7 
Standard: use Ray of Frost on Flaming Skull 

I can shoot at it from there, right? [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] Lvl 2 Human Wizard
HP: 17/17
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status:  Mage Armour
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze, Light
Lvl 1: Mage Armour: USED; Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray
Bonded Ring: 
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
Consumables: 3/5 CLW Potions
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

Steam rising violently from its unnatural flames, the burning skull flies to the east, issuing a horrific scream as it does so.  Most of the group are nothing more than conventionally troubled by the sound, but the unnatural creature's call touches a primal fear inside the Jiragan warrior.  Preoccupied with the surprising arrival of fear, coupled with his battle rage, Daylily is unable to protect himself from the zombie in front of him, which lands a huge blow with one of its lumbering arms.  Its companion in front of Arianna shuffles forward and takes a swipe at the merwoman, which she neatly dodges.  As she does so, she catches sight of a new horror crawling across the wall: a severed hand, which seems to be making its way towards Thuvian.  She calls out a warning to the others.[sblock=Crunch]Relic's Ray of Frost hits (3 damage).  Everyone made the will save from the skull's shriek except Daylily, so Daylily is shaken for 4 rounds.  Daylily's zombie landed a critical hit, causing 16 damage (I hope I'm not wasting all my crits on you guys; I could use those in my other games).  Arianna's zombie misses.  Arianna's perception beat the crawling hand's, so now he's visible.

Bad Guy Status Update:
- Flaming Skull: 2/5 HP, 13 AC
- Both Zombies: 9/12, 12 AC
- Crawling Hand: 9/9, 14 AC

You're up, gang.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 5, 2011)

"Ay! Bad spirit!" Daylily shouts, flailing wildly with his earthbreaker.

[sblock=OOC]Going for the hand. Song, if you want me to 5ft step for a better sneak attack, just shout, and Daylily will set up the flank.

EDIT: Rolled even better than the 2.  Also, just wanted to confirm: you did add in Daylily's +2 will save from rage?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 14/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage, shaken
Rage Remaining: 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 5, 2011)

With the zombie moving in, Arianna drops her spear and goes with her more natural claws to shred the abomination.  She connects once, ripping most of the muscle off the bone. [sblock=actions]free drop spear, full attack claw/claw slashing[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations 
. . . . . . . . . . 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*11*, Current AC: 19
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - mage armor  50 min
In hand: claw/claw [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sys - I did indeed; Daylily rolled a 3, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 5, 2011)

The halfling is again on the move, she tumbles forward to end up behind the creature as it battles her new companion, Daylily. She then takes the opportunity to strike the walking fleshy monster.

(( Saranna is good, thanks though Systole  ))

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:* Move with a tumble to avoid an AoO (1d20+10=19) to F-13
*Standard Action:* Attack 1d20+8=26 (threat) 1d20+8=12 (confirmed) FOR 2d4=7 + sneak attack 1d6=6 = *13 dmg*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Unless I missed something, Saranna can't move to F13 whilst moving at half speed - are you intending to move at full speed (increasing the dc by 10)?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## jbear (Oct 5, 2011)

The air around Relic explodes into a dazzling burst of electricity, consuming the rotten flesh of the foul zombie next to him.









*OOC:*


 Standard Action: Lightning Flash: I'm unsure if that is enough to finish the zombie or not. If indeed it did have 9hp as it says in the crunch from last round, even if it makes its Reflex save DC 15 it still takes 2 dmg which should finish it. If it was at 12 (unless something happened I missed, zombie 2 hadn't been hit yet) then its hanging on a very annoying 1 hp before the save! It's also Dazzled if it fails the save for 1d4 rounds (rolling now). He then takes a 5ft step to the left. 








[sblock=Relic] Lvl 2 Human Wizard
HP: 17/17
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status:  Mage Armour
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze, Light
Lvl 1: Mage Armour: USED; Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray
Bonded Ring: 
Lightning Flash 6/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
Consumables: 3/5 CLW Potions
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 5, 2011)

Already tottering from Thuvian's acid and Arianna's claws, Relic's lightning invocation sends one of the zombies crashing to the ground.









*OOC:*


Zombie 2 is dead.  Thuvian to act, and I'm still waiting on confirmation/reworking of Saranna's movement.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Saranna can make the distance.  5' to G15, 5' to F14, 10' due to tumbling to F13.  She doesn't have to start the tumble until leaving F14 because that was the threatened square.  Well done crit!


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay, thanks for the explanation, SK - I'm still internalizing these sorts of details, so I just wanted to be sure.







Saranna deftly rolls out from behind the pillar, too quickly for the animated corpse to react.  Untucking from her roll, she swings her rapier in a flourish, and brings it down hard on the monster's shoulder, slicing downward and almost completely separating the beasts left arm and side from the rest of its body.  The zombie staggers, leaning against the pillar, but does not go down.









*OOC:*


The zombie has DR 5/slashing, so with that applied, it stands at 1 HP.  Thuvian to act; hopefully he'll get a chance by the time I get back from yoga.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thuvian moves past the downed zombie and launches another acid dart to try to finish off the flaming skull.

[sblock=actions]Move to G7
Acid Splash towards flaming skull.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 7
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

The flaming skull is able to evade Thuvian's second acid dart, and it wheels around in attempt to retaliate, though the tiefling is able to avoid the flaming head easily enough.  Meanwhile, Daylily's errant swings attract the attention of the disembodied hand, which throws itself at the elf, scratching at his face, although Daylily is able to keep the hand from latching onto him.  Preoccupied, the barbarous elf is unable to defend himself from the zombie, which once again slams into him with its still-working limb.[sblock=Crunch]Daylily takes 2 damage from the hand, though he fends off its grapple, and 9 from the zombie, which puts him at -11 for the round, so 3/30.  The flaming skull misses Thuvian, and vice versa.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 6, 2011)

"Ayiii!  Getting off me!"

The barbarian flails once again at the disembodied hand.   Connecting with the tiny abomination, he grunts, "Yah, squish!"


[sblock=ooc]Please kill the zombie, SD.  Please please please.  Also, Daylily is going to drop as soon as rage ends.  

Daylily will stop spending rage points now.  However, barbarian chew gives one extra freebie round.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: -1/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 3/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Lingering rage, rage, shaken
Rage Remaining: 5[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

Daylily's powerful swing comes down squarely on the crawling hand; when he lifts his hammer back up, only a smooth gray paste remains.


----------



## jbear (Oct 6, 2011)

Relic moves up near to the closed doors to get a clean shot off at the Flaming skull. Ice fires from his outstretched finger once more.









*OOC:*


 Move to E10 and use Ray of Frost on Flaming Skull...


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

Relic blasts the flaming skull with another Ray of Frost; steaming, the skull floats to the ground, where its flame extinguishes, the horrid light of its eyes growing dull.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 6, 2011)

As the enemies fall left and right, Arianna turns and charges the last zombie that has been bashing on Daylily, but stumbles slightly and misses her mark. [sblock=actions]charge to H12, Claw Zombie 1[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +2, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +4 . . Move 5'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 4 days rations 
. . . . . . . . . . 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 

Beast ~ Perception +10, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 10/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 10/*11*, Current AC: 17
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - mage armor  50 min, Charge +2 to hit, AC 17
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Saranna looks for another opening on the fleshy undead. When it presents an opening as it focuses on Dailily she strikes with her rapier.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:* Attack 1d20+8=22 for 1d4+1d6=4 dmg (includes sneak attack) Which will be absorbed with it's DR, Sorry Dailily. 
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries.  We've still got Thuvian's attack to go, and Daylily will survive anything short of a crit from the zombie (although a hit for max damage puts him 1hp from death).  Even if he does die ... well, when you roll up a barbarian, you know that he's going to end up as a pile of chunky giblets someday.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thuvian moves to a better position again and launches another acid dart.

[sblock=actions]Move to I-12
Acid Splash[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 7 Current: 7
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +3(5 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+3/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness 6/day
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I appreciate your blessing; I almost feel like I'm failing to deliver now.  







The remaining zombie seems unaffected by Saranna's strike, and Thuvian is unable to get a clear shot off, despite his repositioning, with the barbarous elf in his way.  The zombie brings its right hand around for another swing, but this time, it is unable to find its mark, as Daylily as able to dodge the creature.

[sblock=OOC]I considered waiving the cover penalty for Thuvian, or repositioning him to avoid it, but when the zombie rolled a 2, it became a moot point. Daylily lives to fight another day; take him down, gang.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 6, 2011)

"I KILL ITS NOW!" Daylily yells, bringing he hammer down squarely on the zombie.

With the creature dead, the barbarian sags a little. "I ... I thinks I not feeling so goo-" he starts to say, but his eyes roll back and he pitches forward into an ungainly heap.

[sblock=ooc]With the rage off, Daylily drops to -1 hp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: -1/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 3/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Shaken, dying
Rage Remaining: 4[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

Daylily exacts his revenge on the once-animated corpse, which falls in a heap at his feet, where the elf joins him a moment later.









*OOC:*


Combat over: 800 XP, or 160 a piece, I believe.  Some day soon I'll update the first post to reflect the changeover in party members.  

Just a note on your surroundings: there's a pair of double doors to the north, opposite where you exited the stairwell.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 6, 2011)

Arianna starts to ineffectually bind Daylily's wounds.  "Anybody have any more healing potions left?  He's going to be a lot heavier to carry to a temple than our little lady."


----------



## Qik (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Doesn't Daylily have more potions?  You could always pull one out of his pack.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 6, 2011)

Arianna rummages through Daylily's backpack.  She comes up with seven little potions.  "Someone help me.  What does that say?" as she points to the scribbling on the vials.  "I don't know which one to give him."  
[sblock=ooc]Arianna cannot read.  Not many books under the sea.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 7, 2011)

The halfling looks over the vials... "This appears to be of the type that he gave me before..." And with that unstoppers it and drains the liquid down the elf's throat...

[sblock=Reading]I would say that there could be some... perhaps not common, but a culture usually has a written language as well. There is stone, and shells and the like. Etch them with something hard... But yeah compared to above water, it would be difficult to keep. 

Perhaps you keep a stash in a dry cave and would read any recovered books there... Many options. But it is your character. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 7, 2011)

The elf's eyes flutter open.  He staggers to his feet and blinks a few times.  "Errrg ... I am feel like being hit by wagon.  Thanks you, tiny hunter."

He takes his second healing potion and quaffs it.


----------



## Qik (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


So what does that put Daylily at, 10?

Also, just FYI, I may not be around much tomorrow through Sunday - family's in town.


----------



## jbear (Oct 7, 2011)

Relic kneels down near Daylily and says discretely though loud enough to be heard by an attentive ear:

"Master  Daylilly, I don't know how it has happened, but I think we have stumbled into a Necromancer's lair. The halfling was shot in the head, I in the leg and now you have been beaten senseless by a zombie. I have also noticed there is no healer amongst us. Perhaps it is time for us to make a tactical retreat back to the tavern to nurse our wounds. I can barely think with this bursting headache,  and the only spells I recall are mostly useless against these mindless undead... I'm sure if their is a purpose for us being here we  could return better prepared."


----------



## Systole (Oct 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


11 hp







Daylily squints at Relic.  It's obvious that he's working a little slowly after his near death experience.

"Nnnnnno," he says after a moment.  "You is have many strong magics, and I am can still swinging hammer.  And we is give mission by Tiny Elder.  I am to go."


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 8, 2011)

"The wizard does have a point. We do lack some healing supplies. Perhaps exit, aquire some needed supplies and return. Even have someone watch the place, so if the baddies depart we have a way to keep an eye out where they go." the halfling comments in a quiet tone, "This place has become quite deadly."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 8, 2011)

"I would not recommend more than one or two folks leaving to get backup healing supplies. The rest of us can take up positions in the church above, and make sure that no one tries to reclose the trap door."


----------



## jbear (Oct 8, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 11 hp
> ...



Relic pats  Daylily on the shoulder and gets back to his feet, his back cracking loudly.

"I thought you might say that"

Hearing the others  words of  support at least in part, Relic  nods holding his head and says:

"A walk would do my head some good. And I have some coin. I do not know the city very well, however. And considering I have no idea where we are, I will  need some aid to find the Pearl. Perhaps the   ... little elder upstairs could accompany me?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 8, 2011)

"I can take Daylily to the church of the Stormlords just down the street.  If I enter as my charming self, the clerics of the sea and storms will hold me in higher regard.  I should be able to purchase several healing potions there.  How much gold, sorry Daylily, yellow metal do we have to spend on potions?  Besides, I am the only one here strong enough to carry him if he gets woozy."

"I knew I would be returning to the dry church of Tanager.  I just didn't expect it to be this soon.  I wonder if that gnome was pushing dreams into my head while I was sleep."

 [sblock=ooc]I have a meta reason to visit 'da church'.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 8, 2011)

"Sounds fine by me. I have two potions yet myself. If you are going, best hurry"  The halglin hands over two gems, "This should be enough for two more potions."

((2 50gp gems for 2 potions of CLW, if you can find them))


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 9, 2011)

"Come Daylily.  We go to healer to make you better."

[sblock=Story they will tell of while they were away]
Arianna leads Daylily down the street, farther than she remembered from coming in.  Once they are in eyesight of the towering temple of Tanager, the Lord of the Stormkin, she whispers, "I will need my pretty face in there."  A muffled growl is heard as she dismisses her battle skin.  Pulling her crutches from her backpack and adjusting her cloak so it is closed, she turns back to Daylily.  "Let's go."

Moving more slowly, but not as slow as she is used to, Arianna enters the church with Daylily at her side.  She dismisses the thought of it as just  the urgency of the mission.  Approaching the most important looking halfling there, "My friend has been hurt in battle.  We have come here for healing for him and to purchase potions so we may continue the battle." 

"And what is this battle?" looking up at the slow moving woman in a full cloak. 

"Undead creatures block the way to a thief we have been hunting."  She shifts her weight to her tail and then tosses back on side of her cloak over her shoulder, revealing her true nature.  

"Ah, em.  My lady.  You do not look like one who fights.  Let me see."  With a little casting, his eyebrow raises.  Staring longer, he chuckles.  

"Do it yourself!"  

Confused,  "But I cannot.  I can heal Teq Oola, but only because he is a part of me.  I cannot heal Daylily."

"Yes, Yes you can."  The halfling steps forward, grabing her cloak and ruffling it, opening it wider and searching.  "Now where is it?"  Looking into her eyes, his brighten.  "If you hand me that" as he points to her headband, "I will show you."  

She takes the headband off. and hands it to the halfling.  "That was my mother's."

"Tis here...  In the beads...  Tanager's pearls.  These were your mother's prayer beads at one time.  Tanager has been watching over you.  He has chosen you.  He has gifted you.  Your battling ways will continue, but so will his way."  

The halfling wanders over to one of the alters, retrieves something from it, then returns to the pair.  Looking to Daylily, "Come here proud and fragrant one.  It is time for your friend to learn."  

"Take this my lady." as he holds an old, ornately carved wooden holy symbol.  "Hold it firmly and feel the power of Tanager flow through you.  Push that power out into the world in a flash. (in Aquan) Heal!"

"Heal!" as the energy flows through her and the symbol, she understands pieces of her dreams.  

"That's it.   Now to prayers."  He goes over to the alter and picks up a book.  "Umm, do you?"  She shakes her head.  Snapping his fingers, a younger acolyte comes running over and bows.  "Teach the lady of the sea her prayers."

"But I haven't time!  We have friends waiting for us to return to the hunt."

"Just do the basics.   Bless, cure and speed.  She could use it."  Turning back to Arianna, "I will tend to your friend while you learn your chants.  Memorize them.  Come back after your hunt to finish your training.  Take this book.  If you are going to spend time above the line, you should take the time to learn to read.  Much wisdom is stored in the books."

While Arianna is learning a couple prayers and chants, the old inquisitor priest heals Daylily of his wounds.  

After a rushed job of memorization, "And now to our fees.  It has been a pleasure opening your eyes to your true path, but we do have to collect for our work.  How many potions did you want?"

"We have five people, so ten might be good.  We used five just getting in through the trapped door.  How much of that healing energy will I be able to do on my own?"

He snaps his fingers and an acolyte goes running off.  "It depends on your strength of character.  Probably six times in a day.  All the people close to you will benefit at the same time.  The prayers will allow you to heal individual people as well."  

Rummaging through her sack, pulling out all that she has earned so far, as well as Saranna's two gems, she finds she is a bit short.  "Daylily, he needs more yellow metal."   Between the two of them, they pay for the potions. (will figure split after GM gets back from family outing)

"We have to go.  We have spent too long as it is."

"Well... return after your hunt.  And good luck."

Once they are out of the building, Arianna puts down her cloak, pack, weapons and her new holy symbol.  She brings forth her battle armor, and gets redressed.  This time, the holy symbol hangs around her neck.  "That's new." 
[/sblock]Arianna and Daylily return about an hour later.  "Sorry it took so long, but it was worth the wait."   Grinning, an old holy symbol of Tanager hangs about her neck that was not there before.
[sblock=ooc]Thuvian and Arianna have enough XP to level. (1340)  I dislike poof leveling, and the story in my head was too good to pass up at the moment, even if it stretches the LPF rules a tad bit. I have a lot of sorting to do with Qik as to how many of the 8 potions I could afford after leveling. 2 paid by Saranna, and Daylily has pleanty of gold.  There are 14 CLW potions in the Arcane Row, but do we register the purchase there that would be at a church?  Me the judge, and I don't know. 
Payments to process after the weekend: 
10 CLW potions (2 Saranna's gems cover)
1 wooden holy symbol
1 prayer book
2-3 direct castings of cure light wounds
Priest/Inquisitor: An inquisitor has access to Arcane Sight, so could look into her soul and see what casting she could do.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 10, 2011)

"No worries friends. There has been no activity to report while you were away."  the halfling says and after gaining her potions of CLW, "If we are ready, we should go. With caution of course."

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thuvian spent the time waiting studying and writing in his spellbook. When he is done, he seems more comfortable and confidant with the challenges that lay before the group.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 10, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric 1)*

Arianna hands over two blue potions of cure light wounds to each of her comrades.  "These are simple cure light wounds potions.  Tanager has blessed me as one of his children.  I did not get all of my training, but will be able to provide more healing myself as Ioseph did."

"Oh, these two red potions I carry only heal Teq.  Do not try to drink them or feed them to me if we are down.  He must be conscious and available to process their magic."

Drawing her spear, "I am ready." "Hmmph. That's my line little fish." "Whatever.  Let's go."

[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 2 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 4 days rations, 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
Spent: 502 gp communal money on 10 CLW potions, holy symbol, prayer book
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing

Beast ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/*11*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 10, 2011)

Daylily nods.  "Is yes.  This Snake Daughter, she is talk to peoples of your city-spirit's building.  I am take fives drinking magics this time.  Threes was not so many."









*OOC:*


Daylily will pick up 5 CLW potions.  Where is he at for health?  And tell me how much I owe.


----------



## Qik (Oct 11, 2011)

The five ascend the staircase and return to the dilapidated sanctuary.   While Arianna assists Daylily to the temple of Tanager, the remaining three keep watch in the church, although there is little to see except for the occasional bird flying to and from a few nests built among the rafters and the lengthening of shadows as the sun makes its journey across the afternoon sky.  Once the pair return, sharing the surprising developments of the trip, the begin to turn their attention back to the business at hand.

Descending the staircase, past the still bodies of their assailants, they inspect the door before them, which appears to be both unlocked and untrapped.









*OOC:*


We'll sort out the finances later; we're almost at the end, so I'm going to save myself the trouble of the number crunching until I can do it all at once.  Anyone have a suggestion on how much it costs for a healer?  My assumption is 50 gp for a casting of CLW.

It took two castings to get Daylily up to max health.  Also, are you saying that Daylily is taking 5 of the 10 potions Arianna bought?  Or are these an additional 5?

Let me know if you're keeping the same marching order (Arianna in the front, Daylily in the rear, the rest in the middle), and any buffing, etc, before you attempt to enter the doors.


----------



## Systole (Oct 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Same marching order.  Daylily will want 5 potions.  If he can only get 4, he only gets 4.  Not sure how the stock works out.

Casting costs at 10g x spell level x caster level.  Most likely 10g per CLW casting.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 11, 2011)

Arianna takes lead.  When everyone is ready she opens the door.
[sblock=ooc]I registered in the Mystic Pearl thread buying 10 CLW potions.  Because I blew the chance roll early, the max we could purchase would be 15 before clearing out the chance rolls + what was in official stock at the moment (14) (if I was going to re-edit the purchase).  I put it down as communal money at the time until we sort it out.  Qik had suggested the selling of the fancy locked chest was going to cover it easily via pm.  Bad me for being so sloppy.

Now that Arianna can cast, she will take 0 of the 10 potions, and let Daylily have 4 of them. Every one else gets 2.  If she is conscious, she would cast or channel.  If she is not, then someone would be feeding her their potion anyways.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can pull up the numbers I used in my first adventure that I got from HM regarding healing.


----------



## Qik (Oct 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I had assumed that everyone was contributing to the CLW potions when I suggested you use the gnome's money from the chest to pay for them IC.  In any event, it's not a big deal, since anyone who wants can sell whatever doesn't get used in the Pearl for full value.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 11, 2011)

While waiting for the others to return Relic inspects the bodies of the living dead and then examines the door to see if it is locked or marked in any way of note.









*OOC:*


 Relic will  take two potions. Just let me know how we are going to handle the cash, be it from personal funds or not.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 11, 2011)

The hafling looks to Relic as she watches the door and whispers, "Anything?"

She tries to hear anything beyond... (perception (listen)1d20+9=22) If she hears anything she will tell the others and motions for Arianna that she is ready to go. Her rapier and shield at the ready.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*
*Standard Action:*
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 12, 2011)

Relic is able to discover nothing of note from his examination of the bodies: by all accounts they seem to have been normal human beings in life, their remains merely twisted to a horrible purpose.  The doors ahead are solid and unassuming, though unlocked; it appears that Emerous presumed that his trapped hidden door above would be a sufficient defense.

Putting her ear up against the door, Saranna thinks she can hear some shuffling from within, but she is otherwise unable to discern anything of note.  Falling back behind the eidolon-bound merwoman, newly charged with the power of her god, she nods her readiness, which the others signal as well.  Nodding back, Arianna turns forward and opens the doors.

The group collectively draws their breath inward at the sight before them: a long chamber, lined with columns and torches.  In front of them, two more zombies stand, hunched over; the abominations greet the quintet with the glazed-over stare of unknowing brought on by undeath.  Further on, the group spots a cloaked figure, looking somewhat apprehensive, as if he's been waiting for your appearance.  Even so, he starts as Arianna enters the chamber.  Behind him, an alter of some sort is flanked by two skeletons gripping longbows.[sblock=OOC]You guys win initiative, so have at it.  As before, the columns provide cover, including diagonal cover, and cannot be moved through.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 12, 2011)

Daylily's eyes narrow.  He levels his hammer at the cloaked figure.

"Clearing the way to him," he says, in a dangerously calm tone.









*OOC:*


If you guys knock out the bottom zombie (better yet both zombies) and stay out of row E, Daylily can charge/knockdown the green dude.  Might make the fight easier ... right, Qik?


----------



## Qik (Oct 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Was it that obvious that I was thinking of Daylily when setting up this encounter?   Although you've made me realize that I failed to account for his fast movement in the distance of the chamber...

Oh well, I guess one can't defend against everything.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 12, 2011)

Arianna moves to try and create the hole for the barbarian.  She jukes left and shoves her spear into the right zombie, impaling it but not dropping it.

[sblock=actions]std move to D3, std attack[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 0 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 4 days rations, 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
Spent: 502 gp communal money on 10 CLW potions, holy symbol, prayer book
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing

Beast ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/*11*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 12, 2011)

Relic bundles into the passageway totake  cover behind one of the columns.  He fires a ray of ice at the wounded zombie in an  attempt to clear a path for Daylily.









*OOC:*


 Move to F2 and use Ray of Ice on Zombie 2


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thuvian steps forward as he forces the shadows arround the uninjured zombie to coalesce and form a solid barrier of darkness between it and it's surroundings, hoping that will be enough to give Daylily a cleaner shot through to the robed figure

[sblock=actions]move to F1
standard acton to use Binding Darkness on uninjured zombie (if successful, it entangles the zombie for this round, and serves as concealment to any one that can't see in the dark somehow.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 5 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield, Vanish[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 12, 2011)

Saranna moves quickly up to the shadow encased zombie and darts to one side with a quick tumble.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:* move
*Standard Action:* move (move to E4 30ft and tumble to F5 10ft) end in F5 (tumble to avoid AoOs 1d20+10=27)
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 12, 2011)

As Arianna impales the lifeless foe, Saranna moves nimbly into position.  From behind the column, Relic is unable to get a clear shot, and his frost ray fires over the head of the zombie.  Meanwhile, Thuvian is able to conjure the shadows at the base of one of the columns to ensnare the other zombie.
[sblock=OOC]Just to be sure: Arianna was attacking Z2, and Thuvian was ensnaring Z1?

Either way, Arianna causes 5 damage.

jbear, Relic's current position provides cover (+4 AC of target), which is why he missed.

sunshadow (and anyone else who is more rules adept than I) - binding darkness lasts for "1 round plus 1 additional round for every five wizard levels you possess." So is that 1 round total, or 2, for a first level character?

Systole to act, then the baddies are up.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 12, 2011)

Daylily charges at the southern zombie, hammer raised high.

Bringing it down with a vengeance, he smiles wickedly at the green-cloaked man.  "I is make you next!"

[sblock=ooc]Daylily's original barbarian chew wore off during the church trip, and I forgot to mention him re-upping. However, it's been his typical preparation. Any issue with a minor retcon?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, lingering rage (?), charge (-2 AC)
Rage Remaining: 3[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 12, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Arianna hit Z2, aka Mr. Pancake.  Always round down fractions, honoring the minimum 1 when mentioned. (Summoners had a feat FAQ ruling that breaks the standard rule. Now that has been rewritten again to do away with the exception.) So the binding darkness lasts one round, through to the start of Thuvian's next action.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 13, 2011)

Although clearly shaken at seeing his minion dealt with so easily, the hooded man sneers back at Daylily.  "You may have your strength, elf, but I will soon possess your mind."  As he moves towards the group, the two skeletal archers let arrows fly at Daylily, one of which finds its mark, burying itself in his shoulder; the barbarous elf barely registers its impact in the fog of war.

As the hooded man approaches, the group is surprised to see how young he is.  Setting his feet, he begins to mutter an incantation, crescendoing to a scream of "...MURDER!" as he lets loose a stream of blood-red light.  The light surrounds Daylily, and for a moment, the elf feels an incredibly strong urge to lash out at either of his comrades within arm's reach.  He is able to fight off the urge, however, and the cloaked young man is visibly distraught.  He signals to one of the skeletons, and it rushes up in front of him, dropping its bow its feet and barring its claws in order to defend its master.

The remaining zombie, meanwhile, lashes out, restricted though he is by Thuvian's shadows, and connects with Daylily for a sizable blow.[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the delay; I was working on my post when the site gave out.  

Daylily is hit for 2 damage by the archer and 9 by the zombie; fortunately for him (and Arianna & Saranna), he makes his will save against Murderous Command.

Skeleton 1 has dropped his bow, and is now "wielding" his claws.

Also, Sys, I'm totally fine retconing the barbarian chew - I hate it when I forget little actions like that; it's hard to keep track of everything in pbp.

Thanks for the info, SK - it was that very summoner's feat which had me second guessing myself.  Good to know they're going to reword it.

You guys are up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 13, 2011)

"Be careful Daylilly!!" shouts Relic loudly a touch of panic in his voice. "He would use your strength against us! He may well be able to cast that spell against your mind again!"

Unsure whether to attempt to clear Daylilly's path  or distract the necromancer Relic hesitates momentarily contemplating the darkness surrounding the remaining zombie. His snaps his rheumy eyes  onto the caster who he decides is an immeadiate and deadly threat. A tingle at the base of his skull causes him to hold back the spell that immeadiately springs to his lips. Desperately he tries to glean some information from his foe despite the headache pounding upon his temples before it is too late.









*OOC:*


 What does Relic need to roll to identify the race of the young hooded man. Does he speak with an accent that Relic might recognise his native tongue? (I'll roll Kn: geography for the accent as DC 10 means I could achieve it untrained, right? Is this the case with Nature or would I have to be trained? I'm going to roll Kn: Religion to identify any religious paraphenalia he might be wearing. Is Kn: Local relevant to  identifying  his race? Basically Qik ... is he an  elf? 







If nothing Relic perceives suggests to him the man is elven, he will proceed:

Decision grips the wrinkles of his face and his fingers set upon his component pouch. Moments later in a flurry of sand and petals a small insect leaps from the wizard's hand towards their deadly foe as he mumbles a prayer of hope to the Wind.

"Arenat Rosat Saltamontat ... Dormat!"

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Sleep on the Necromancer. If his position in some way might affect the spell he will move to D1 to get a perfect line of sight on him. Otherwise he stays put. I was tempted to use Shocking Grasp on the Zombie and with the hope between the others  we  could down it to  give Daylily a clear path but I didn't know how the darkness he is  wrapped in might  affect my chances to hit ...  and if the guy has another one  of those spells up his sleeve,  one hit from Daylily  can probably outright kill any of us. And its only a lvl 1 spell, so he could easily have another use  of it. So ... sorry if this works and causes an anti-climax ... but the situation seems very dangerous. I prefer anti-climax to dead  . [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] Lvl 2 Human Wizard
HP: 17/17
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status:  Mage Armour
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze, Light
Lvl 1: Mage Armour: USED; Shocking Grasp; Sleep; Colour Spray
Bonded Ring: 
Lightning Flash 6/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
Consumables: 3/5 CLW Potions
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 13, 2011)

[sblock=Relic]You can tell that the man is clearly human.  You also spotted a tattoo on the back of his hand which matches a holy symbol of a group known as "The Ears of the Whisperer," a shadowy group loosely associated with the halfling god Issolatha (note: the others have been aware of this group's involvement for a long time now).

The spell he cast was Murderous Command, a divine spell which only lasts for a few seconds, but compels its victim to attack its allies during that time.[/sblock]

As Relic's sleep spell hits the cloaked man, the wizard is dismayed to see that he barely falters.  Sneering, the hooded figure yells out, "You'll have to do better than that, old man!"









*OOC:*


I can understand preferring anti-climax to dead.    However, in this case, the drama continues, as the man made his will save.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 13, 2011)

The halfling zips across the battlefield to the other side of the hall near another pillar and huddles down to make herself a small target while she waits for her opening...

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:* move to c-7
*Standard Action:* total defence
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 21 (18 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thuvian decides to let his companions get the caster's focus as he tries to stealthily relocate himself somewhere where he can actually use most of his abilities on the caster.

[sblock=actions]Standard action to cast Vanish (see bluff roll below)
Move to f6[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor, Vanish (1 round remaining)

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 5 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 13, 2011)

Daylily swings at the second zombie, but the blow is less than effective against the creatures dead flesh.

[sblock=ooc]I don't think that dropped him.  Crap.  I feel like I've been having the worst rolls in this encounter.

If SK can drop the zombie, Daylily will move to F9 and take the skeleton's AoO.  If the green guy is unarmed, he'll take the northern route and move around to E11.

If SK doesn't drop the zombie, 5ft step to E5.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 19/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, lingering rage (?)
Rage Remaining: 2[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 13, 2011)

Arianna moves to challenge the caster and attempts to corner him.  The demon in her howls "SURRENDER puny mortal!"

[sblock=actions]Double move E3-F4-F5-F6-E7-D8-D9 Draws AoO from skeleton, threaten 5' via claw and 10' via spear on the caster[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Arianna jumps ahead to taking the AoO to get the job done a round faster.  The caster should be forced to defensive casting now[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 0 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 4 days rations, 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
Spent: 502 gp communal money on 10 CLW potions, holy symbol, prayer book
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing

Beast ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/*11*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: longspear[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 13, 2011)

As both Thuvian and Saranna move across the battlefield, one seen and the other unseen, Arianna moves to engage the hooded figure, taking a slash from the skeleton's claw in the process.  Daylily, meanwhile, deals a massive blow to the remaining zombie, but the creature is able to remain on its feet for the time being, retaliating with a swing of its arm that once again finds its mark.

As the group's only living foe moves behind the skeleton to put the creature in between him and the bellowing merwoman, the skeleton in front of Arianna lashes out with its claws, with both attempts swinging wide.  Down the corridor, the skeleton with the bow takes another shot, at Arianna this time, but its arrow flies wide and bounces off the column.  The hooded figure waves briefly to the archer, and, like its companion, it rushes towards the fray, dropping its bow and barring its claws.

From behind the skeleton, the man in the cloak once again begins his murderous incantation.  Arianna attempts to impale the man with her spear, but she's unable to catch him.  A tattoo on the hooded figure's hand glows bright red; once again, the man screams murder, and once again, a surge of unholy light flies towards and engulfs Daylily.  This time, however, the elf is unable to resist the spell's dark proddings: Daylily turns, advances on Relic, and issues him a massive blow in the chest.  The old man doubles over, in serious pain.  The man in the hood issues a victorious laugh.

[sblock=OOC]Arianna receives 4 damage from the AoO.  Both skeletons miss her on the attacks they take during their own round.  The zombie hits Daylily for 5 damage.  The man once again casts Murderous command, and Arianna misses her AoO; Daylily fails his will save, and successfully attacks Relic, dealing 17 damage.  Relic is at 0 hit points, and is staggered/disabled (forgot to mark that on the map).  Daylily loses his turn for this round.

PCs up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 13, 2011)

Arianna shifts dropping her spear and claws at the skeleton first and cannot hit the thing.
[sblock=actions]5' step to E8, free drop spear, claw until skel down, then on caster[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 0 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 4 days rations, 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
Spent: 502 gp communal money on 10 CLW potions, holy symbol, prayer book
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing

Beast ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/*7*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 14, 2011)

Gasping for air Relic grabs one  of his healing potions and swallows it down to seal his fractured ribs.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thuvian moves to where he can get  a clear shot at the living foe before once more calling forth the shadows to engulf the robed man. "Impressive. Too bad you won't get to enjoy watching the show."

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor, Vanish (1 round remaining)

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 4 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 14, 2011)

The halfling moves into position... and as the evil priest is engulfed in darkness, strikes with her blade.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:* move to F8
*Standard Action:*Attacks 1d20+6=18 (miss chance, high) 1d100=38 Attack hits (if it beats an 18) for 1d4=4 dmg
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 14, 2011)

The hooded man yells out as darkness enshrouds him, and once again as Saranna's rapier finds its mark.  Desperately, the man lashes out with a dagger, but, unable to see properly, his arm flails wildly, slicing nothing but air.  One of the skeletons turns its attention to Saranna in an effort to defend its master, and it has more luck, catching her across both the face and chest.  The other skeleton moves forward in an attempt to do the same to Arianna, but its swings are less successful.  Meanwhile, the remaining zombie shuffles towards the suddenly-present Thuvian, and lands a nasty blow on the tiefling wizard.

Over behind the column, Daylily comes to his senses as Relic drinks a potion, healing himself enough to continue the fight.[sblock=OOC]Saranna takes 11 damage from the skeleton, Thuvian takes 10 from the zombie.  The others' attacks miss.  Relic heals 4, but loses 1 for taking a standard action while disabled, so he's currently at 3 HP.  Daylily regains his senses, and can act now.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 15, 2011)

Arianna claws again at the skeleton, trying to put it down.  Again, her claws are ineffective against the walking bones.

[sblock=actions]claw/claw with dice that are against me!!![/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 0 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 4 days rations, 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
Spent: 502 gp communal money on 10 CLW potions, holy symbol, prayer book
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing

Beast ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/*7*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow, you guys are rolling terribly and I'm rolling great...let's hope the fortunes switch soon.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 15, 2011)

The halfling woman severely wounded backs out of combat, as she passes Thuvian she tumbles clear of the zombie and makes for her companions...

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:* Move E7 (5ft), tumble   1d20+10=16 F6 (20ft), continue to end at E3 (15ft) 
*Standard Action:* (move, see above)
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 1 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 15, 2011)

Daylily looks at Relic, then at the blood on his weapon.  He nods a brief apology at Relic, then turns to the green man with a look of absolute murder.

Raising his earthbreaker, he charges the remaining zombie with a terrible warcry.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 19/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, lingering rage
Rage Remaining: 1[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 15, 2011)

Daylily's blow lifts the zombie clear off its feet and sends it crashing into the pillar to the north; the creature lands in a heap, and doesn't move.  Although he's unable to see clearly through Thuvian's enshroudment, the mental image of the scene is enough to send a chill of fear through the hooded man's spine.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 15, 2011)

With the corner safe, Thuvian moves a bit away from the skeletons and works to keep the shadows on the man, rather enjoying the man's misery.

[sblock=actions]move to c-6
standard to do binding darkness again[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor, Vanish (1 round remaining)

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 3 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 15, 2011)

As Arianna tries in vain to land a claw on one of the skeletons, both Thuvian and Saranna put some space between themselves and the remaining foes.  Thuvian is able to continue his shadowy restraint of the hooded figure, much to the latter's dismay and increasingly mounting fear.









*OOC:*


[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] to act for this round.


----------



## jbear (Oct 17, 2011)

Relic moves up behind the zombie and touches its back and attempts to release electricity into its putrid frame. His ribs make his actions clumsy and he fumbles the spell much to his horror.

[sblock=Actions] Move to D5 and use Shocking Grasp on Zombie. [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] Lvl 2 Human Wizard
HP: 3/17
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status:  Mage Armour
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze, Light
Lvl 1: Mage Armour: USED; Shocking Grasp: USED; Sleep: USED; Colour Spray
Bonded Ring: 
Lightning Flash 6/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
Consumables: 3/5 CLW Potions
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] I think that zombie was already down.


----------



## Qik (Oct 17, 2011)

As the injured Relic botches his spell, the two skeletons also fail in their actions: each takes a pair of swings with their claws at Arianna, but neither of them are able to find their mark.  Encased in shadows, the hooded man flails out in vain at the merwoman, also unsuccessful in his attack.  The group begins to sense that the tide is turning, as long as they're able to keep the hooded man in check.

[sblock=OOC]All attacks failed; you guys are up.

Sys was correct, jbear, but considering the roll, it doesn't make a huge difference either way.  If you want to reposition Relic, that's fine.

Also, jbear and sunshadow, could you keep your ministats up to date?  I believe Thuvian is at 2 HP and Relic is at 3.

Out of curiosity, Systole, does that one remaining round of rage include the lingering rage?  Or does Daylily have 2 left with that factored in.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 17, 2011)

Arianna strikes again at the walking bones, this time crushing the central skeleton while missing the other one.  "Take the caster alive!"
[sblock=actions]Full attack claw/claw connecting with Skel 1 as type B/S so all goes through[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 0 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 4 days rations, 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
Spent: 502 gp communal money on 10 CLW potions, holy symbol, prayer book
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing

Beast ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/*7*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

As she calls out to her companions, Arianna feels the satisfaction of having one of her claws strike home, and watches with a grim smile as the skeleton in question crumbles to the ground.









*OOC:*


Skeleton 1 is down, only skeleton 2 and Mr. Hood remain.


----------



## jbear (Oct 18, 2011)

Relic blinks a few times before realising his weak eyesight had failed him and the thumping headache and mind wrenching pain in his ribs  weren't helping his concentration. Cursing in a mix of pain and frustration he calls forth the power of his eagle marked pewter ring. Sand rains down upon the hooded man once again. Before Relic can see whether his spell has  worked or nothe hobbles back towards the door far from harms  way.

[sblock=Actions] Relic uses his Bonded Item to cast Sleep on the hooded  figure  and then moves back to D-1. He uses Sleep so it only catches the man in the area and   noone else. [/sblock]









*OOC:*


 ? I must have totally misread the last page  last  night. I had understood that  Daylily had  killed  the hooded man. If I had of realised that it was the zombie that was  killed  and the hooded man  a  threat, Relic would have cast  Sleep on him again ... oh well. That will teach me for going  online so  late  at  night when i'm tired. 







[sblock=Relic] Lvl 2 Human Wizard
HP: 3/17
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status:  Mage Armour
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Daze, Light
Lvl 1: Mage Armour: USED; Shocking Grasp: USED; Sleep: USED; Colour Spray
Bonded Ring: BEING USED
Lightning Flash 6/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
Consumables: 3/5 CLW Potions
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 18, 2011)

The halfling takes up one of the stored potions and gulps it down.

[sblock=Saranna Surefoot's Actions & Stats]*Move Action:*draw potion
*Standard Action:*drink potion 1d8+1=5 hps healed
*Swift Action:* 
*Free Action:*
*Miscellaneous Actions:*

Saranna Surefoot (Songdragon)
Hallfing Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 6 of 14
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +3
*In Hand:* rapier  (+6, 1d4, 18/x2) & shield[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Need an update on whether Mr. Green drops or not.


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

Reaching through the pain, Relic once again calls upon his spell in an attempt to reign the man in for good.  As the sand pours down on the man's head, Relic thinks he sees it droop for a moment, but the man remains standing, taunting, "You'll have to do better than that!"[sblock=OOC]I even wanted to include the roll, because I was so incredulous that the man made the will save twice.  The dice gods move in mysterious ways.

1d20+4=23[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

"You should have taken the nap. You're in the dark already, may as well enjoy it." Thuvian comments dryly as he once more restrengthens the shadows wrapped about the man.

[sblock=action]Use Binding Darkness[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 2
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 2 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2011)

Daylily charges at the remaining skeleton, panting heavily, but grinning like the crazed madman he is.

"You is run outs of onions, green nobody!  I coming for you nextly!"

[sblock=ooc]Since sunshadow just got his entangle on, Daylily will charge on the last of the skellies.  He is out of rage points by my math, and will be into lingering rage from the barbarian chew next round.  I'll have a Knockdown blow ready to nuke him, too, so melee might want to hold actions until he's (hopefully) prone.[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 19/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, lingering rage, charge -2 AC
Rage Remaining: 0[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

As Daylily charges at, and then through, the skeleton, leaving a shower of bones in his wake, the hooded man, continuing to be ensnared by Thuvian's shadows, gives one last ineffectual swipe of his dagger before crying out in a desperate, strangled voice, "Issolatha, help me!"  From the look of things, it seems as though his deity is nowhere to be found.









*OOC:*


Fire away, boys and girls.

Bonus points to Thuvian for getting the line of the fight.


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2011)

Daylily steps to the green-clad man, his hammer raised high overhead.  As the man attempts to dodge the blow, Daylily kicks him unceremoniously in the kneecap, sending the man to the floor.  The barbarian sags, the rage finally leaving his body.

"Is too bads for you you maked me tire," he pants with a wicked grin on his face.  He waves his hammer weakly.  "Now ... you are to die slow."



[sblock=ooc]Knockdown.  6 points and prone if Daylily beats the CMD[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 15/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 19/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Fatigued
Rage Remaining: 0[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

Shadows still flickering about his body, the hooded man falls to the floor, screaming in pain, perhaps excessively.









*OOC:*


He's at 2/12 HP, just FYI.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

"Leave something for our gnomish friend to question." Thuvian reminds the crazy barbarian as he moves down the hall out of sight of the hooded figure and casts ghost sound, emulating the sound of further aid coming from the church above.

[sblock=actions]move 30 feet down hallway toward the earlier room. Cast ghost sound (DC 15), sound of 5 additional bodies moving toward the scene of the fight.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 2
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 2 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 18, 2011)

Arianna turns on the prone caster and attacks, knocking it out.  "Awake casters are dangerous to carry through the street."
[sblock=actions]Attack until the caster is unconscious, one claw hit should do without killing[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 0 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 4 days rations, 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
Spent: 502 gp communal money on 10 CLW potions, holy symbol, prayer book
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used  1d6 healing

Beast ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/*7*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: claw/claw[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

Arianna's left claw is able to catch the man as he writhes on the floor, both in pain and in lieu of a better course of action.  The man shudders once, and then lies still, his blood beginning to seep onto the floor as Thuvian's shadows finally dissipate around him.








*OOC:*


He's now at -2 and is dying.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

"Poor man, he had no idea what was coming his way." Thuvian tries to stabilize the man as the others search the rest of the area.

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 2
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 2 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 18, 2011)

"Let's see if these new spells they taught me at the church work.  AieeeIIEe!"[sblock=actions]Cast Stabilize[/sblock]"That should do for transport.  Tie him up good and make sure to gag him.  Strip all of his items off of him."

"Do we have rope?"
Arianna searches his body for the requisite holy symbol she expects he needs to cast his spells. (take 20=31)


----------



## jbear (Oct 18, 2011)

Relic moves up while taking a pair of manacles from  his pack as though to secure the man's hands. He stops when he registers the pointlessness of such an action.

As he watches the blood seep from the young man's body his features are expressionless, his eyes devoid of any feeling.

"He is going to die. Perhaps it is for the best." 

When the halfling steps in and casts her magic, he kneels down wordlessly and secures the unconscious man's hands.

"Even awake he will cooperate with these on."









*OOC:*


 Posted at the same time I see. Relic puts his Manacles of Cooperation on the necromancer.


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2011)

Seeing the group attempting to heal the green man, Daylily groans loudly.  "Why is you civilized peoples always makes safe the bad peoples?  Just killings him, already!  For the sake of high spirits!  Is better for he be dead!"

Daylily makes a disgusted noise, but aside from a bit of eye-rolling, makes no move towards the green man.  As the enemy is brought to his feet, Daylily approaches Relic.  "I ams sorry for the hitting you, Elder Storyteller.  It was the shameful of me for to have weak mind.  It is to happen no mores, I am promise."


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 18, 2011)

Answering Daylily, "The short one who pays us has questions to ask this man.  Dead men don't answer questions easily."

Once the caster is secured and stable, move him away from the party and what she is about to do.
"Gather together for some healing.  ...  Heeeeal! ... Heeeal!  ...  I sayd Heeeeaal!!"
(Heals party 13, caster outside range gets zero.  3 channels left)

Then search the alter and rest of the room for the missing cards or clues to where they are. (take 20=31)


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2011)

Daylily snorts.  "For the yellows metal, Snake Daughter?  For truly?  I was not think the civilization would to affect a first children of the Snake Mother."  He sighs.  "But ifs Tiny Elder says so ..."  He waves off the rest of the sentence, clearly disappointed.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2011)

"As the mercreature said, our employer may have questions, and if the deck isn't here, we'll need him alive to find out where it is. Besides, I suspect my shadows did more damage to him than your weapon ever could. For a seer like that to be cut off from not just his divine vision, but his regular vision as his protection is cut down, is something he will have to live with for the rest of his life. So I assure you that he would probably dispute your claim that letting him live is a kindness. You can attack his body, the shadows attacked his entire reason of purpose." Thuvian speaks quietly, all too aware of the fine line between light and dark, knowledge and ignorance, that he himself walked on a regular basis.


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2011)

Daylily sighs.  "I did not say no such thing, child of Night Hunter.  I say that it was to take more hammerings to kill him without anger, when I am tire.  More painfuls for him.  But then we not killings him.  So he is much luck, for not to compare."

He waves off further questions.  "Is for Tiny Elder to have answer, fine.  Is green nobdy had much pain from Night Hunter magics, fine.  But I ams here for duty."


----------



## jbear (Oct 18, 2011)

Relic winces as he lifts his arm to pat  Daylily on the shoulder.

"Think no more of it Daylilly. I am just glad I am your friend and not your enemy. Forgive me for my current state that has left my senses newtered and my power weak beyond recognition. I think a vow of abstenance is in order."

Relic leans heavily on his staff while he watches how the scene plays out.


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

Arianna's search of the man lasts only a few seconds: the bulge beneath his shirt is easy enough to see.  Reaching within it, and wincing as she brushes the man's clammy skin, she grasps the source of the bulge and withdraws her hand; what she finds causes her and the others to catch their breath a moment.  The man's holy symbol is extraordinary: an elaborate ear fashioned from precious metals and inlaid with a spectacular array of gemstones.  No stranger to expensive tastes, the item is nevertheless clearly one of the most expensive Arianna has ever seen.

In addition, Arianna also discovers a roll of parchment with a broken seal on the man.  Unlearned in the ways of words herself, she passes it off to one of the others, who reads aloud from the elaborate cursive script.[sblock=Contents of Letter]Vestovian,

I am entrusting the care and the protection of the hallowed seeing deck to your hands; myself and the others feel that you have proven yourself worthy, and that the time has come to entrust you with such an important task.  See if you can use the deck to learn more about those who pursue it.

Given the degree of prestige accompanying the nature of your assignment, I felt that a reward of equivalent import was merited.  May The Ear serve you well; be safe, my student, from all who would oppose our ends.

May the Ears Hear All.

- Emerous[/sblock]

As Relic binds the unconscious man, Arianna makes her way over to the alter in search of the item they've been charged with finding.  As she approaches the ornate platform, she is not disappointed: what appears to be the deck is mostly stacked to one side, with 9 or so cards laid out in elaborate figuration on the center of the alter.  Strewn among these are gemstones, as well as two glistening spheres which, while possessing obvious cracks, still manage to stand out from the other stones to her perceptive eye; an impressive looking tome, lying open, completes the array.  In addition to these finds, the merwoman also locates a variety of scrolls and other items of interest, which she calls the others over to have a look at.[sblock=OOC]Forgot to mention that the combat was worth 870 XP, or 174 apiece.

I don't mean to spoil the fun of discovery, but I figured at this point, it was easier just to include the nature of all the magical items you've found.  In the interest of full disclosure, the necklace is intended for Arianna, should she be interested in accepting it.[sblock=Items]  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Scroll of Blood Transcription (150 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Scroll of Summon Minor Monster (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- War Paint of the Terrible Visage (100 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- MW Spear (302 gp)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- _The Outer Realms_ (MW item, +2 Knowledge (Planes)) (50 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Scroll of Vanish (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Scroll of Color Spray (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Scroll of Cause Fear (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Cracked Scarlet and Blue Sphere (+1 Competence Bonus for Know (Arcana)) (200 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Cracked Pink and Green Sphere (+1 Competence Bonus for Diplomacy) (200 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Gems worth 50 gp[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Elaborate Necklace worth 50 gp[/FONT]
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

Arianna's search of the man lasts only a few seconds: the bulge beneath his shirt is easy enough to see.  Reaching within it, and wincing as she brushes the man's clammy skin, she grasps the source of the bulge and withdraws her hand; what she finds causes her and the others to catch their breath a moment.  The man's holy symbol is extraordinary: an elaborate ear fashioned from precious metals and inlaid with a spectacular array of gemstones.  No stranger to expensive tastes, the item is nevertheless clearly one of the most expensive Arianna has ever seen.

In addition, Arianna also discovers a roll of parchment with a broken seal on the man.  Unlearned in the ways of words herself, she passes it off to one of the others, who reads aloud from the elaborate cursive script.[sblock=Contents of Letter]Vestovian,

I am entrusting the care and the protection of the hallowed seeing deck to your hands; myself and the others feel that you have proven yourself worthy, and that the time has come to entrust you with such an important task.  See if you can use the deck to learn more about those who pursue it.

Given the degree of prestige accompanying the nature of your assignment, I felt that a reward of equivalent import was merited.  May The Ear serve you well; be safe, my student, from all who would oppose our ends.

May the Ears Hear All.

- Emerous[/sblock]

As Relic binds the unconscious man, Arianna makes her way over to the alter in search of the item they've been charged with finding.  As she approaches the ornate platform, she is not disappointed: what appears to be the deck is mostly stacked to one side, with 9 or so cards laid out in elaborate figuration on the center of the alter.  Strewn among these are gemstones, as well as two glistening spheres which, while possessing obvious cracks, still manage to stand out from the other stones to her perceptive eye; an impressive looking tome, lying open, completes the array.  In addition to these finds, the merwoman also locates a variety of scrolls and other items of interest, which she calls the others over to have a look at.[sblock=OOC]Forgot to mention that the combat was worth 870 XP, or 174 apiece.

I don't mean to spoil the fun of discovery, but I figured at this point, it was easier just to include the nature of all the magical items you've found.  In the interest of full disclosure, the necklace is intended for Arianna, should she be interested in accepting it.[sblock=Items]  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Scroll of Blood Transcription (150 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Scroll of Summon Minor Monster (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- War Paint of the Terrible Visage (100 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- MW Spear (302 gp)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- _The Outer Realms_ (MW item, +2 Knowledge (Planes)) (50 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Scroll of Vanish (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Scroll of Color Spray (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Scroll of Cause Fear (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Cracked Scarlet and Blue Sphere (+1 Competence Bonus for Know (Arcana)) (200 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Cracked Pink and Green Sphere (+1 Competence Bonus for Diplomacy) (200 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Gems worth 50 gp[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]		- Elaborate Necklace worth 50 gp[/FONT]
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll tell you what, the unreliability of this website drives me crazy sometimes.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 18, 2011)

The hafling stands back and watches taking in what has happened and the fact that she has almost died several times. She does manage to look over many of the items, showing little interest in many of the items discovered.

(( We found the deck, yes? ))


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thuvian smiles at the presence of so many scrolls, but is more happy to see the deck.


----------



## Qik (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, you found the deck.


----------



## Systole (Oct 19, 2011)

Daylily leans on his hammer.  "We is go back to Tiny Elder with the papers things then?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 19, 2011)

"Grab all the things we found and we will take them to the gnome at the inn.  I will carry this guy."
Arianna checks again to make sure Vestovian is alive and unconscious, and then hauls him up onto her shoulder.  "Let's go, he's heavy."

[sblock=actions]Heal check, and then fireman carry the cleric.
Arianna is interested in the spear if it is a longspear, and the necklace.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +3, Sense Motive +2, Stealth +1, Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/0, AC 14, 12 T, 12 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 10,  Current AC: 14
CMB +0, CMD 12, Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +6 . . Move 15'
Long Spear +0, d8 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +0, d4 or thrown +2, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 39 spear gun bolts, 0 potions of Cure Light Wounds,
. . . . . . . . . . 4 days rations, 2 potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon

Spent: 100 gp of her 125 gp share of the fancy chest sale for the 2 LRE
Spent: 502 gp communal money on 10 CLW potions, holy symbol, prayer book
 Summon Monster I: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Guidance, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 2/day, *2* used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider(d)
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used  1d6 healing

Beast ~ Perception +11, Sense Motive +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 17/11, AC 15, 11 T, 14 FF, Init +1 
Current HP: 17/*7*, Current AC: 15
CMB +4, CMD 15, Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +6 . . Move 30'
Claw/Claw +4, d4+3
Longspear +4, d8+4 with 10' reach
Spear Gun +2, d8
Dagger +4, d4+1 or thrown +2, d4+3
Active Enhancements: - 
In hand: unconscious cleric         [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 19, 2011)

As Arianna slings the unconscious cleric over her shoulder, the others  gather the spoils of their victory and follow her up the stairs and out  into the streets.  The group makes quite a sight traipsing through the  Rannochian roads - a merwoman bound in a monstrous translucent skin, a  barbarious elf covered in dried blood, and the others with their own  wounds as well - and more than one local tough shies away from their  path as they make their way to the tavern where Phedilo and the gnome  are waiting.  

The group is still a few doors up from the tavern entrance when door is  thrown open, and the gnome appears.  Spreading his arms wide, he says, "AHH!  I see you've brought us someone to be held responsible for this mess.  Did you find it?  Did you find my deck?" [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

"Mr. Gnome." the halfling says with a bow. "It would appear we have had some success. We should have our discussions somewhere more private."


----------



## Qik (Oct 20, 2011)

"Yesyesyesyes, of course, but did you find my deck?" the gnome insists.  Once given an answer, he'll lead the group back inside the tavern, where they'll be given use of a room upstairs: the bartender is somewhat dubious about the whole thing, but the gnome offers him double the normal rate, and he obliges.


----------



## Systole (Oct 20, 2011)

"We finds many paper, Tiny Elder of Clan Shar.  The small hard paper pieces also.  That was most importants, yes?  And we is keeps the bad spirit talker alives for you."  This does not seem to please the barbarian.  "Is the duty of Clan Falshenaya being finish?" 










*OOC:*


Daylily is a bit depressed because it seems like every time he goes adventuring, he has to take prisoners and collect paper, and he has strong moral objections to both of these things.  It's beginning to wear on him.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


No one said the life of a mercenary was easy.


----------



## Qik (Oct 20, 2011)

The gnome puts a tiny hand on the shoulder of the mildly depressed Daylily.  "You served your duty well, Falshenaya warrior."  After a moment, he adds, "Although I would have just as soon had you kill the man responsible."  He sighs.  "But since he's already here, I might as well question him.  Thank you, you all, for your aid in this task."









*OOC:*


Still have one or two other small points to hit, just too late for me to do them properly at this point.  Should be able to tomorrow.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 20, 2011)

Arianna grins at the barkeep as she carries the body up the stairway.  Once in the room, she sets him down on a chair.  She wanders over to the window and looks out, checking to see if it is land or canal below. 

"We were lucky to hurt him _just enough_ so he was easy to carry.  He managed to hurt us a lot as well.  But Tanager showed me the way to deal with that."  

Moving back to the chair, she checks his gag once more. "Let me know when you want him to wake up."

"The words on the paper suggest this guy is just the apprentice."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 20, 2011)

"After that fight, I suspect he wishes we would simply have killed him as well. However, at that point, we had not yet secured the deck, and killing our only known lead to it's location seemed a bit foolish."


----------



## jbear (Oct 20, 2011)

Relic sits down with a groan  of relief, only his stubborn curiosity keeping him awake. He rests  his aching  head on his arm and allows his eyes to close. However he remains awake,listening to the conversation that follows with the young necromancer.


----------



## Qik (Oct 20, 2011)

"Apprentice?"  The gnome frowns; you can tell he's not too keen on talking to the little guy.  At Thuvian's remark, he waves his hand dismissively.  "Yesyesyes, of course, of course."  Turning to Arianna, he says, "Let's wake him, and see what he has to say for himself."

The young man has very little to say.  Though obviously scared, any fear is trumped by defiance: at this point, it's clear he's thinking in terms of being a martyr for his cause, unarticulated though it may be.  He flinches a bit at the mention of Emerous Sloh, obviously not expecting you to know the man's name or station, but he otherwise stays quiet.[sblock=OOC]Feel free to make any rolls in an effort to gather more information from the man.  Doesn't help you now, obviously, but anything you get out of the man would go up on the wiki, and I'm already thinking about doing another adventure centering around the Ears in the future.  

Not trying to drag this out unnecessarily, just don't have time to do the requisite number crunching this morning, and I'm certainly happy to RP things out as long as someone else is.  Should be able to move towards giving you the XP/GP numbers this afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 20, 2011)

"If you're planning on being a matyr, kid, hope I don't get final say in the matter. I'm perfectly content letting you loose to explain your failure to your master. I'd even let you spend some more time in the shadows just to give you time to consider your report."

[sblock=Thuvian's mini stats]
Thuvian Darklight
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 2
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 Fort: +1 Reflex: +3 Will: +4(6 vs illusions)

Current Weapon: Light Crossbow (+4/1d8)
Notable Effects: Mage Amor

Binding Darkness, +4 ranged touch attack, 6/day, 2 left
Darkness 1/day
Spells Remaining 
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st Level: Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 20, 2011)

*Arianna and Teq Oola*

Arianna sets down her backpack and pulls out her whetstone.  Using it for a nail file, she sharpens her claws while circling the poor acolyte. Occasionally, she draws against the grain, to get the maximum screech from the stone.

"We seek your master who ordered the theft and the one who did the actual stealing of the little ones cards.  These were not your crimes, and you shouldn't have to pay the ultimate price for their sins."

"Why not!  Those who raise the dead should sleep with them."  

"Hey now, We need to give him a chance to live.  But that chance has to have a price."

Going over to the bag of loot collected, Arianna pulls forth the acolyte's holy symbol by its chain.  "This is a magnificent piece of jewelry.  Too bad you were not up to its quality."  Pulling off her necklace that she made in the woods, "This is more fitting for you."  Placing it around the acolyte's neck and tightening the slip knot so it is snug around his neck.  "Rotting Pugwampi and Kobold ears.  That is what you deserve!" 

Arianna goes back to her pack and draws out a long dagger, sharpening it on the whetstone as well. 

"The luck of your life seems to be draining away.  Now would be the time to conserve the last bit you have and tell us what we want to know, for the storm's fury is coming."  "Where is you master Emerous and the thief?"


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

The halfling moves in tiefling and merewoman and talks in a calm gentle voice, while grasping one of the groups new treasures to aid her, "Now, now. Listen good Sir. If you cooperate with these goodly folk here, I guarantee that you will not be hurt. You want to help yourself here..."

(( Diplomacy 1d20+9=24 ))

[sblock=Qik for XP]When doing xp... Saranna counts as a 2nd level character throughout the entire mod. She was a replacment character that should have been that level, but kept lower to play. I have talked to Glass Eye on the matter and you can PM him about it if you have any questions. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC on XP]Got it, but that unfortunately mucks up the situation for Relic and Daylily.  Should you guys have been 3rd level from the beginning?[/sblock]

If the man looked worried at Thuvian's words, he looked positively terrified at Arianna's, and his expression moved towards one of confoundment, albeit with a tinge of relief, at Saranna's.  Finally, he screams, "Look, I know little!  I am relatively new to the order, and they tell one little beyond what they deem them worthy to know."  At this last bit, he looks crestfallen; Arianna's reminder of his failing clearly cut deep.  Taking in a deep breath, he continues.  "Emerous had taken me under his wing only a short time ago; I was more his protege than a full-fledged member of the order."  The man stares out the window for a moment, obviously wrestling with something; finally, he relents.  "They'll kill me for this you know....but it's of little use: my life was as an Ear, and that life died today."  Looking down at his hands, he looks up at Arianna sadly.  "You should have killed me...."

"Emerous left to travel somewhere; somewhere far away.  I know little about the location, but I do know that it is largely inaccessible by normal means; he had to use a magical gate to get there.  One built by celestials," he adds with a sneer.  "In any event, this place is newly discovered, and seems to be a fantastic place, in which other facets of reality are nigh at hand.  The primary impetus to steal the gnome's deck, and other objects like it, came from a desire to learn more about this place before we traveled there.  Although the gnome's deck for the most part refused to give up its secrets, Emerous was able to learn enough through other means to decide it was worth making the trip.  There, that's all I know...it's all I can give you."  The man stares off into the distance, forlorn.

Meanwhile, the eyes of one Phedilo Crea seem to carry a very different set of emotions: namely, fascination and greed.  Staring at the man's holy symbol, still in Arianna's claw, he says, "My word....that is *quite* an object you have there.  May, may I hold it, please?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 20, 2011)

Arianna gives Phedilo the jeweled ear holy symbol.

"What name did they use for this far away land? Surely you have overheard that."


----------



## Systole (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Daylily had 3381 to start, so he was 3rd level all the way. If memory serves, he was ~200 xp ahead of Relic, so Relic would have hit 3rd after the first fight.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 20, 2011)

"I am puzzled at how your life was all about being an Ear when you weren't even one yet. Surely you did something before stumbling upon this Emerous." Thuvian is genuinely puzzled at the way the man was boxing in his future options.


----------



## Qik (Oct 20, 2011)

The man glares at Arianna.  "I don't remember, beyond the fact that it's name was in celestial.  I find that trash of a language distasteful, so it doesn't stick in my mind."
[sblock=Knowledge (Geography or Local) DC 25]Either through you're extensive study of geography or you knowledge of recent gossip, you're aware of an island to the north, Illi Esse, that fits the man's description: it's remote, it's unusually attached to the other planes, and it's name is celestial in origin.[/sblock]
The man's scowl deepens at Thuvian's comments.  "If you must know, I was a cleric of Issolatha; it was Emerous who introduced me to the true teachings of the Whisperer."

Phedilo, meanwhile, is completely in awe of the object he holds.  "This is a remarkable piece - I've never seen such a holy symbol before.  And to think, I know beyond a doubt that it belonged to the Ears!"  Looking up at Arianna and the others, he says, "What do you plan to do with this?  Would you sell it?"  After a moment's hesitation and study, he exclaims, "I'll give you 1850 pieces of gold for it!"  Vestovian looks sickened at this bidding on his holy symbol, but says nothing; it's obvious he is a defeated man.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 20, 2011)

"What teachings exactly did Emerous open your eyes to? What are his intentions with the celestial city? Also, if the cards refused to give up their secrets, but other things were less stubborn, why did he still need the cards? As the halfling said, you are not guilty of stealing the cards, and if you help us understand your position, perhaps we can offer a point of view that would not have occurred to you." At this point, Thuvian is genuinely curious to hear the full story.


----------



## Systole (Oct 20, 2011)

Daylily finds himself growing more appalled and irritated. He stands up and points a finger at Phidelo, his knuckles white on the haft of his earthbreaker. "You, fats merchant! I wish no more of your speakings of yellow metals! Is disrespect of conquering of enemy."

He glares at the rest of the group. "The green man ask for death many time, and instead we tying him up, like squealing animal. Is this honor? Is this civilization? He should have the clean dying. That is smallest thing a warrior must gives to the enemy."

He unbuckles the dagger from his belt and tosses the scabbard on the floor at the captive's feet, then he goes to the door. The barbarian spares a final disapproving glance at Arianna, "You is forget the face of your Mother, Snake Daughter," he says. And to Thuvian he adds, "And your father, Dark Child."

"I am go downstairs," he announces, and walks out, closing the door behind him.









*OOC:*


Please don't think I'm unhappy as a player here; Daylily is finding this whole thing too civilized.


----------



## Qik (Oct 20, 2011)

Vestovian doesn't hesitate for a second: no sooner has Daylily's dagger landed at his feet than he grabs it, unsheathes the blade, and runs it quickly and deeply across his throat.  Before the others can blink, he breathes he's breathing his last breath.









*OOC:*


I appreciate the clarification, Sys; I'm not surprised to see Daylily getting fed up at this point.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 20, 2011)

"HEEEE...   ah never mind."  "Three thousand yellow metals for the jeweled trinket."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thuvian just shakes his head at the man's actions. "That was entertaining. I don't suppose you heard enough to figure out why someone would bother stealing your deck?" He asks the gnome as he listens to the haggling going on.


----------



## jbear (Oct 21, 2011)

Relic stands and takes his manacles from the prisoner. 

"Well ... these weren't very effective ... I think I might just sell these for a new hat ... "

Relic pauses before he leaves ....

"If my memory serves me correctly, there is an island to the north, Illi Esse, that fits the young man's description: it's remote, it's unusually attached to the other planes, and it's name is celestial in origin. Perhaps this is the place he speaks of. Perhaps something to chew on another day"

He looks at the ear and at the greedy man slavering after it.

"The greed in your eyes betrays the true worth of such an object, ser! Why if we take it to the Pearl they will give us _______ gp for it! If you want it and avoid the risk of having some other customer with a sharp eye beat you to its purchase, may I suggest you better your offer?"

He awaits a reply, taking a step back from the blood steadily seeping across the floor towards him.

Once the business is concluded he leaves and goes down stairs for a well deserved meal and a drink.









*OOC:*


 Do I need approval for level 2 before I can level up to level 3? If that's the case, I'd be very grateful if someone could issue such an approval!  I think its all okay, the only thing missing are the links to where I learnt a couple of spells from Qik's Quioan's spell book. I can track those down if they are necessary.


----------



## Qik (Oct 22, 2011)

The gnome shakes his head sadly.  "They took it because they thought it'd be worth it - 'a powerful artifact for divination', they thought.  Now look what it's gotten them."

"I'll go get someone to clean this up."

Phedilo, meanwhile, is white with shock, first of all at the man's suicide, but also because of all the angst thrown his way.  He manages to stammer out, "But...but...I'm a researcher.  A collector and...and...purveyor of artifacts.  I didn't mean..."  He finds that he is unable to finish.

In the aftermath of Vestovian's suicide, the group is able to ascertain that Phedilo's offering price of 1850 gold pieces for the now-deceased man's holy symbol is indeed a fair price - if anything, more than fair.  The gnome, for his part, thanks the group for their assistance, and mentions multiple times that he would gladly seek their aid again, should Fate decree it.  In the meantime, the group returns to their lives, either continuing to work together or going their separate ways, but the thought of the Ears and their threat lingers in the back of their minds......









*OOC:*


And thus, it ends.

Thanks for being such a great group, All, and for bearing with me as I continue to learn the ropes.  Special thanks to Systole and Jbear for a) jumping in on such short notice, and b) forgoing their level ups until after the adventure; I'm really glad the latter didn't get either of you killed.    I'm already thinking of a quasi-sequel to this adventure (not to be started until the end of the year, minimum, since I have a lot of traveling to do next month), so I'll keep you all in mind for it, if you'd like, but either way, I enjoyed gaming with you all, and I hope to do so again soon.  It's this sort of community of EnWorld that has really has me hooked.

Numbers to come in the following post.


----------



## Qik (Oct 22, 2011)

Here are the totals, and the math for those who are interested/want to check.  I'll be posting all the available gear that was earned, so please make sure to claim what you want, and subtract it from your total.  "Part 1" refers to the initial quartet, "Part 2" the quintet we finished with.

Please note that I didn't subtract any of the potions that were bought towards the end, or the healing purchased on Arianna/Daylily's trip to the temple; I trust that you all will suss that out.

Not sure how this works, so...by the magical power of the internet, I summon  @perrinmiller .

[sblock=Math]  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Part 1: 18th August to 25 September (39 days)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Encounter Awards: 2870 divided by 4 = 718 XP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            1795 divided by 4 = 448 GP 7 SP 5 CP[/FONT]

  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Time Awards:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Thuvian/Arianna: 273 XP, 234 GP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Saranna: 429 XP, 429 GP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - HolyMan (28 days): 196 XP, 168 GP[/FONT]

  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Pt.1 Totals:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Thuvian/Arianna: 991 XP, 682 GP 7 SP 5 CP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Saranna: 1147 XP, 877 GP 7 SP 5 CP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - HolyMan: 914 XP, 616 GP 7 SP 5 CP[/FONT]

  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Part 2: 26 September to 20 October (25 days)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Encounter Awards: 2270 divided by 4 = 454 XP each, 3204 divided by 5 = 640 GP 8 SP each[/FONT]

  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Time Awards:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Thuvian/Arianna:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]        - 10 @ lvl 1: 70 XP, 60 GP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]        - 15 @ lvl 2: 165 XP, 165 GP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]        - Total: 235 XP, 225 GP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Saranna: 275 XP, 275 GP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Daylily: 375 XP, 425 GP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Relic: [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]        - 8 @ lvl 2: 88 XP, 88 GP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]        - 17 @ lvl 3: 255 XP, 289 GP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]        - Total: 343 XP, 377 GP[/FONT]

  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]Pt.2 Totals:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Thuvian/Arianna: 689 XP, 865 GP 8 SP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Saranna: 729 XP, 915 GP 8 SP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Daylily: 829 XP, 1065 GP 8 SP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Relic: 797 XP, 1017 GP 8 SP[/FONT]
 [/sblock][sblock=Totals]  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Thuvian/Arianna: 1680 XP, 1548 GP 5 SP 5 CP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Saranna: 1876 XP, 1793 GP 5 SP 5 CP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - HolyMan: 914 XP, 616 GP 7 SP 5 CP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Daylily: 829 XP, 1065 GP 8 SP[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]    - Relic: 797 XP, 1017 GP 8 SP[/FONT]
 [/sblock][sblock=Treasure, Pt.1]  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- 6 Daggers (12 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 36 Darts (18 gp)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- 3 Daggers (6 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 3 Shortbows (90 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 60 Arrows (3 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 2 Scrolls of Locate Object  (300 gp)[/FONT]
   [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- 2 Chainmail (300 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 2 Heavy Steel Shields (40 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 2 Warhammers (24 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 2 Light Crossbows (70 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - 40 bolts (4 gp)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Scroll of Vanish (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Scroll of Comprehend Languages (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Scroll of Detect Thoughts (150 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Scroll of See Invisibility (150 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Elixir of Hiding (250 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Elixir of Vision (250 gp)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Book: _Fey and the Natural World_ (50 gp): provides +2 circumstance bonus to Know (Nature) checks[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Masterwork Thieves Tools (100 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]            - Four MW fortune teller decks (200 gp) [/FONT]
- 4 Masterwork books (Knowledges (Arcana/Local/Nature/Religion)) worth 50 gp each. 
- 4 Scrolls of Longstrider CL 4 (worth 400 gp) and 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds CL 1 (worth 200 gp)[/sblock][sblock=Treasure, Pt.2] 
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Scroll of Blood Transcription (150 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Scroll of Summon Minor Monster (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- War Paint of the Terrible Visage (100 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- MW Longspear (302 gp)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- _The Outer Realms_ (MW item, +2 Knowledge (Planes)) (50 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Scroll of Vanish (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Scroll of Color Spray (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Scroll of Cause Fear (25 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Cracked Scarlet and Blue Sphere (+1 Competence Bonus for Know (Arcana)) (200 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Cracked Pink and Green Sphere (+1 Competence Bonus for Diplomacy) (200 gp)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Gems worth 50 gp[/FONT]
  [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]- Elaborate Necklace worth 50 gp[/FONT]
- Dagger (2 gp)
- Chainmail (150 gp)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thuvian will take: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp), Mastwork Arcana Book (50 gp), _The Outer Realms_ (50 gp), Scroll of See Invisibility (150 gp), Scroll of Detect Thoughts (150 gp), Scroll of Comprehend Langauge (25), Scroll of Summon Minor Monster (25 gp), 2 Scrolls of Vanish (50 gp total), Scroll of Color Spray (25), Scroll of Cause Fear (25 gp), 2 Scrolls of Locate Object (600 total), 348 gp, 5 sp, 5 cp 









*OOC:*


Basically all of the scrolls except blood transcription and longstrider, 2 masterwork books (arcana and planes), and an always useful potion of cure light wounds, along with any remaining value in gp


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 22, 2011)

Arianna takes:
...305 gp Masterwork Longspear (it is 305 if it is the longspear.)
...100 gp spent in game on two potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....50 gp [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif] Elaborate Necklace
..........1 gp spent in game on wooden holy symbol of Tanager
..........1 gp spent in game on beginner's prayer book of Tanager
..........1 gp Two days of trail rations
=========
..1,090 gp, 5 sp, 5 cp in cash unless there is left over cure light wounds potions

We need to account for a total of 14 CLW potions as either being consumed, taken by a character or returned back to Mystic Pearl and converted back to yellow metal pieces.  Arianna would take a couple if they are left over before returning the rest.  (in other words, other people have first dibs if they want the CLW potions.  I know Daylily wanted 5 originally.)
[/FONT]


----------



## Systole (Oct 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Daylily will just take his share of the money, assuming Relic brings it down to him.  

I've currently marked off Daylily as having consumed 3 CLW potions.  I know there was some consideration as to whether potions were a group expense, but I'd rather just eat the cost because I really hate complicated accounting.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 22, 2011)

[MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION];
All of the XP calculations look right as well as the time based GP awards.

I am not sure where your numbers on treasure is coming from though as I am not seeing them match up from the source material I reviewed, not what is listed in the spoiler blocks compared to the math calculations for encounter GP.

Can you break it down further in the two treasure spoiler blocks so I can figure it out, please?  I would say, any potions (or whatever) consumed during the course of the adventure that were not wasted frivolously are just taken out of the totals before dividing them up.  That is what usually happens and is easy.


----------



## jbear (Oct 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Relic will bring Daylilly his share of  course!  I'll just take  the cash. It seems a cleaner way to divide up treasure.

my total will be less 100gp  for the two CLW potions Relic took.

Awaiting Qik's reply to perrinmiller before I write anything final down on the sheet regarding treasure.

And a big  thanks Qik!  That's the first adventure where I actually thought Relic was going to die, or was even in any real danger. Nice one! I look forward to the next episode some time  in hopefully the not  too distant future! It won't let me  xp you, have to spread more radeedadeeda! 

And now to  level  up!!!  Yahoo!








[/OOC]


----------



## Qik (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks jbear; I aim to please.  

Sorry about the delay in finalizing the numbers; didn't have a chance to get together a proper response this weekend, will do asap.  I may have made a mistake for the GP in the first part, and the other discrepancy is due to the last-minute changes I had to make when HolyMan was replaced by two lvl 2s, and then everyone else subsequently leveled.  I'll send you a PM about it soon, pm.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 24, 2011)

Saranna is taking...


Masterwork book (knowledge (local)) (50gp)
Masterwork Theives Tools (100 gp)
Cracked Pink and Green Sphere (+1 Competence Bonus for Diplomacy) (200 gp)
*350 gp total*

The remainder, if there is any, will be coins.

2 of the potions of CLW, Saranna paid for out of her funds (already deducted from her character sheet.)


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 24, 2011)

Since there are plenty of cure light wounds potions left, Arianna will take 3, leaving 3 to be sold back to the Mystic Pearl when Qik does his "left over inventory" cash in.  So, her revised total is:

Arianna takes:
...305 gp Masterwork Longspear (it is 305 if it is the longspear.)
...100 gp spent in game on two potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....50 gp [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif] Elaborate Necklace
..........1 gp spent in game on wooden holy symbol of Tanager
..........1 gp spent in game on beginner's prayer book of Tanager
..........1 gp Two days of trail rations
.....150 gp Three Cure Light Wounds potions
=========
.,,,,940 gp, 5 sp, 5 cp in coins[/FONT]


----------



## Qik (Oct 25, 2011)

Relooked at everything, should be good now; once PM clears it, I'll let you know.

Sorry about the delay; I broke a toe at work today, so that threw a wrench in on things.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2011)

Qik said:
			
		

> The new totals (where needed) are:
> 
> [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]pt.1:[/FONT]
> [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]3495 gp divided by 4 = 873.75[/FONT]
> ...



Alright, then.  Sounds fine.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thuvian will take: 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp), Mastwork Arcana Book (50 gp), _The Outer Realms_  (50 gp), Scroll of See Invisibility (150 gp), Scroll of Detect Thoughts  (150 gp), Scroll of Comprehend Langauge (25), Scroll of Summon Minor  Monster (25 gp), 2 Scrolls of Vanish (50 gp total), Scroll of Color  Spray (25), Scroll of Cause Fear (25 gp), Scroll of Locate Object  (300), 1037 gp, 5 sp, 5 cp; 1680 xp









*OOC:*


Updated for final numbers. Took 1 scroll of locate object off as that allows him to go shopping for a pearl of power.


----------



## Qik (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome; thanks Perrinmiller.  Now all I need are those swanky DM credits.... *rubs hands*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, I almost forgot. 

I updated the Adventure tracking on the Wiki for your 4.48 DMC.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 25, 2011)

*Arianna (Mermaid Synthesist 1/Cleric of Tanager 1)*

OK.  With the new totals, (same stuff, just more gold)

Arianna takes:
...305 gp Masterwork Longspear
...100 gp spent in game on two potions of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon
.....50 gp [FONT=Calibri, sans-serif] Elaborate Necklace
..........1 gp spent in game on wooden holy symbol of Tanager
..........1 gp spent in game on beginner's prayer book of Tanager
..........1 gp Two days of trail rations
.....150 gp Three Cure Light Wounds potions
.,1,365 gp, 5 sp, 5 cp in coins[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]=========[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]..1,973.55 GP and [/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif]1680 XP.

Thanks to all for the game.  It was great.
[/FONT]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Relic had a slight case of dementia as to his new skills as an oracle. To rectify the hiccup with a slight rebuild: 

The treasure split and combat XP remains the same.
Time XP award of 275 instead of 343 because of finishing as second level vs a bit at third.
Time GP award of 275 instead of 377 because of finishing as second level vs a bit at third.  This allows a reconfig of his third level without spending jbear's one and only character rebuild shot.

Therefore, Relic totals out at 729 XP and 915 GP, 8 SP for the adventure.


----------

